# Argumentarium Elektroauto als Dienstwagen



## vollmi (23 Januar 2020)

Hi zusammen

Chefe will meinen 14er Skoda Octavia 4WD Kombi mit Standheizung etc verkaufen und was neues kaufen. Ich hab da grundsätzlich mitspracherecht etc.

Ich hab jetzt auch ein paar Teslas probegefahren und ich muss sagen ich bin davon sehr sehr angetan. Allerdings der Preis der X und S Reihe schiesst diese mehr oder weniger aus.
Das Model 3 Habe ich erst auf dem Parkplatz von aussen gesehen, aber was man so in Videos sieht überzeugt mich eigentlich.

Meine Pros für mich:
Standheizung und Klima
Sehr leise
Modernes Feeling
Und man hat n Gutes gefühl was für die Umwelt zu tun (sowohl direkte als auch Global)
Ausserdem bin ich sehr Technikaffin und würde sehr gerne mal sowas haben.
Ami Qualität ist mir von meiner corvette bekannt damit kann ich leben, aber funktionieren solls trotzdem.

Pros für die Firma:
Statement pro Umwelt
Tanken sehr günstig (die lokalen Stromkosten liegen bei 16 Rappen pro KWh, am Supercharger etwas über 30 Rappen pro KWh)
Wartung soll auch sehr günstig sein
Lange Garantie auf Antrieb und Batterie

Cons für die Firma
Verglichen mit den 46000 die der Skoda gekostet hat
Sind die 68000 CHF des Teslas schon eine Hausnummer 20kW muss man erstmal wieder reinfahren. (Ich habe allerdings den Performance als Grundlage genommen, der Long Range wäre ne Alternative)

Ich fahr etwa 30 tkm pro Jahr

langer Rede kurze Frage und ggf interessanter Tread ;-):
Hat schon jemand von euch sowas für die Firma angeschafft und Erfahrungen gesammelt? Die dafür oder dagegen sprechen?

mfG René


----------



## Howard (23 Januar 2020)

Moin,
in Deutschland gibt es ja Förderungen für Elektro-Dienstwagen um die finanziellen Mehraufwendungen in der Anschaffung auszugleichen. Vielleicht gibt es diese oder ähnliche ja auch in der Schweiz?


----------



## ducati (23 Januar 2020)

wenn das Fahrzeug mehr als 50km rein elektrisch fahren kann, dann ist in Deutschland der Geldwertevorteil nur 0,5% statt 1% 
Wies in der Schweiz damit aussieht musst Du mal schauen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Januar 2020)

Die Steuervorteile in Deutschland sind gut.

Weshalb Elektroautos für mich ausscheiden, ist die Ladedauer.
Beim Verbrenner ran an die Tankstelle, tanken, fünf Minuten später wieder auf der Straße.
Beim Tesla (gerade gegooglet) 30 Minuten für 270 km.

So groß ist die Schweiz ja nicht, da müsste das reichen 

Aber ich fahre öfters vom Süden Deutschlands in den Norden.
Das sind locker mal 800 km.


----------



## vollmi (23 Januar 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> wenn das Fahrzeug mehr als 50km rein elektrisch fahren kann, dann ist in Deutschland der Geldwertevorteil nur 0,5% statt 1%
> Wies in der Schweiz damit aussieht musst Du mal schauen.



Kannst du das näher ausführen? Was ist mit dem Geldwertevorteil gemeint? 50km fahren ja von den richtigen Autos nur die Plugin Hybriden. Ich denke nicht dass das für mich sinnvoll wäre, denn da fahr ich ja dann trotzdem vorwiegend mit Sprit, muss aber noch dazu einen Akku mitschleppen.


----------



## vollmi (23 Januar 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Weshalb Elektroautos für mich ausscheiden, ist die Ladedauer.
> Beim Verbrenner ran an die Tankstelle, tanken, fünf Minuten später wieder auf der Straße.
> Beim Tesla (gerade gegooglet) 30 Minuten für 270 km.
> 
> ...



Das wäre für mich kein Problem, ich mach nach spätestens 300km eh ne Kaffeepause. Aber meine Strecken sind bewegen sich täglich eher so um die maximal 400km rum (200km sind standard) inkl Rückweg. Mehr ist eher ungewöhnlich, da könnt ich mir ja dann ein Poolauto leihen.

Bei mir ist es dafür eher so, dass ich dann Stundenlang im Auto Sitze mit Notebook und im Sommer der Motor für die Klima läuft und im Winter die Standheizung und alle halbe stunde mal der Motor für n paar Minuten um die Batterie zu laden. Der Tesla kann das den Ganzen Tag durchziehen ohne nennenswert Reichweite zu verlieren.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Januar 2020)

Der Deutsche Staat muss seine Diener verhalten, darum will er bei allem mitverdienen.
Wenn man einen Dienstwagen mit privat Nutzung hat, kann man die 1% Regelung anwenden.
Man versteuert jeden Monat 1% des Fahrzeugwertes + eine Pauschale für die km die man zur Arbeit fährt.
Bei E-Autos reduziert sich der Satz auf 0,5 %


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Januar 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es dafür eher so, dass ich dann Stundenlang im Auto Sitze mit Notebook und im Sommer der Motor für die Klima läuft und im Winter die Standheizung und alle halbe stunde mal der Motor für n paar Minuten um die Batterie zu laden. Der Tesla kann das den Ganzen Tag durchziehen ohne nennenswert Reichweite zu verlieren.



Du sitzt während der Arbeitszeit im Auto und surfst durchs Internet?
Kann man bei Euch anfangen?


----------



## vollmi (23 Januar 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Du sitzt während der Arbeitszeit im Auto und surfst durchs Internet?
> Kann man bei Euch anfangen?



leider nicht ganz so  Aber Autobahnsignale testen und Softwareänderungen funktioniert am besten wenn man die Signale in echt sieht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich kein Problem, ich mach nach spätestens 300km eh ne Kaffeepause. Aber meine Strecken sind bewegen sich täglich eher so um die maximal 400km rum (200km sind standard) inkl Rückweg. Mehr ist eher ungewöhnlich, da könnt ich mir ja dann ein Poolauto leihen.
> 
> Bei mir ist es dafür eher so, dass ich dann Stundenlang im Auto Sitze mit Notebook und im Sommer der Motor für die Klima läuft und im Winter die Standheizung und alle halbe stunde mal der Motor für n paar Minuten um die Batterie zu laden. Der Tesla kann das den Ganzen Tag durchziehen ohne nennenswert Reichweite zu verlieren.



Anstatt den Tesla, würde ich vlt. den Porsche Taycan anschaffen.
Die Verarbeitung ist eine ganz andere, dann habe ich mal einen
Test gesehen, wo bei permanenten Vollgas  anfahren (Burn Out)
der Porsche den Tesla geschlagen hat, das konnte der Porsche einfach
besser, der musste nicht irgendwann runter regelen, weil der Akku
heiß wurde.


----------



## vollmi (23 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anstatt den Tesla, würde ich vlt. den Porsche Taycan anschaffen.



Das ist ja dann doch ne etwas andere Preisklasse 
Ich will dem Chef ja nicht grad n Herzinfarkt verpassen.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...  bei permanenten Vollgas ...



vollmi wohnt doch in der Schweiz ... Da braucht man doch kein Vollgas.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (23 Januar 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Umwelt



Unter dem Aspekt Umweltverschmutzung/Wasserverseuchung/Energiebedarf bei der Gewinnung von Lithium und der Herstellung der Batterien sowie dem bisher nicht gelösten Problem der Entsorgung des Sondermüll würde ich das Thema 'Umwelt' mindestens mal sehr kritisch betrachten.


----------



## vollmi (23 Januar 2020)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Unter dem Aspekt Umweltverschmutzung/Wasserverseuchung/Energiebedarf bei der Gewinnung von Lithium und der Herstellung der Batterien sowie dem bisher nicht gelösten Problem der Entsorgung des Sondermüll würde ich das Thema 'Umwelt' mindestens mal sehr kritisch betrachten.



Naja der Grossteil des Autolithium kommt eh aus Australien. Und da die Umweltverschmutzung für die Gewinnung von Kobalt und Co für Verbrennungskraftfahrzeugen und deren Treibstoff aus denselben Zonen kommen aber auf keinen Fall recycelt werden können würde ich sagen die Punkte gehen eher an die Akkuautos. Ganz zu schweigen davon das die Oelgewinnung ja nicht unerhebliche Umweltverschmutzung mit sich bringt. 
Recycling von Akkus ist zumindest Potentiell möglich, was bei Erdöl ja auf keinen Fall möglich ist, denn verbrannt ist verbrannt.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (23 Januar 2020)

Kobalt wird größtenteils im Kongo gewonnen, und wird ebenfalls als Grundstoff für die (Auto-)Akkus benötigt. 
Ich will hier aber keine Öko-Diskussion anstossen, es ärgert mich einfach nur das E-Autos überall als 'Öko' beworben werden und dies von den meisten Leuten blind geglaubt wird.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Januar 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es dafür eher so, dass ich dann Stundenlang im Auto Sitze mit Notebook und im Sommer der Motor für die Klima läuft und im Winter die Standheizung und alle halbe stunde mal der Motor für n paar Minuten um die Batterie zu laden. Der Tesla kann das den Ganzen Tag durchziehen ohne nennenswert Reichweite zu verlieren.



Ach so. Du nutzt das Ding dann als riesige Powerbank. Leidet da wirklich nicht die Reichweite wenn du 8 Stunden Klima oder Heizung an hast ? Kann ich gar nicht richtig glauben


----------



## Ralle (23 Januar 2020)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach so. Du nutzt das Ding dann als riesige Powerbank. Leidet da wirklich nicht die Reichweite wenn du 8 Stunden Klima oder Heizung an hast ? Kann ich gar nicht richtig glauben



Wird schon weniger, aber rechne mal, wenn er 2KW-Standheizung hätte, sind das in 8 Stunden 16KW. Hätte auch gedacht, das geht gar nicht, aber wenn du einen 90KW-Akku hast, hält sich das in Grenzen.
Ein BMW i3 wäre dann wohl tot. 
Wobei der Tesla 3 wohl nicht mit 90KW zu haben ist, wenn ich recht erinnere.

Bei 400km am Tag würde ich nie ein E-Auto nehmen, einfach zu wenig Reserve.
Und in D ist Tanken mit Strom viel teuerer, als mit Diese (normales Stromnetz)l, wobei ich die Preise bei Tesla nicht kenne.

@Vollmi
Ich würde einen VW-Transporter als Business-Variante wählen, mit Tisch, Drehsesseln und Standheizung, Diesel. Kannste auch gut drin pennen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2020)

Bei uns fahren 4 MA ein E-Auto ( i3, Zoe, Tesla und den von Nissan ) und alle berichten nur positives ( jetzt über mehrere Jahre )
Ob jetzt ein E-Auto umweltfreundlich*er* oder ökologisch*er* ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Umweltfreundlich und ökologisch ist aus meiner Sicht nur zu Fuß gehen


----------



## vollmi (23 Januar 2020)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Kobalt wird größtenteils im Kongo gewonnen, und wird ebenfalls als Grundstoff für die (Auto-)Akkus benötigt.
> Ich will hier aber keine Öko-Diskussion anstossen, es ärgert mich einfach nur das E-Autos überall als 'Öko' beworben werden und dies von den meisten Leuten blind geglaubt wird.



Es hat allerdings Potential. Kobalt in Akkus wird immer weniger, Tesla und Panasonic haben es bereits geschafft, den Kobaltbedarf von 33 Prozent auf 15 Prozent pro Akku zu reduzieren.. Ich denke das Öko bei E-Autos steht und fällt auch mit der Primärenergieform. Aber selbst wenn man den Strom in Kohlekraftwerken macht, ist das vermutlich effizienter als den Sprit direkt in Vortrieb umzuwandeln. Ganz zu schweigen davon das die Abgase und der Lärm dann nicht mitten im Wohngebiet entstehen.

Ich denke der Öko Aspekt ist durchaus diskussionswürdig. Ehrlichgesagt ist das für mich aber nur ein netter nebenefekt, ich find die Technik und Dynamik dahinter halt sehr interessant. 
Darum wirds auch kein Elektrovan werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2020)

> ... ich find die Technik und Dynamik dahinter halt sehr interessant.



Ja, das wäre auch meine Ansicht. Aus dem Grund finde ich auch Prius usw. recht interessant. Einfach wegen der Technik und neuen Möglichkeiten


----------



## blackpeat (23 Januar 2020)

Also ein Kollege von mir fährt einen e-Golf und schwärmt davon, als Privatwagen. Der e-Golf geht in DE auch gerade recht günstig her ca. 23k€.

Das einzige was der Kollege sagt ist das er ungern strecken über 400km fährt weil dann doch recht viel Zeit beim laden drauf geht aber bis 400km wohl sehr angenehm.


----------



## vollmi (23 Januar 2020)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Das einzige was der Kollege sagt ist das er ungern strecken über 400km fährt weil dann doch recht viel Zeit beim laden drauf geht aber bis 400km wohl sehr angenehm.



Das ist mir beim Tesla S den ich mal ausprobieren konnte echt positiv aufgefallen, die Supercharger laden so richtig schnell. Man ist in ner kurzen Kaffeepause zack wieder auf 80%


----------



## blackpeat (23 Januar 2020)

Der e-Golf hat wohl so 200km Reichweite und braucht halt 45min auf 80% das werden dann zu Regelmäßige Pausen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2020)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Der e-Golf hat wohl so 200km Reichweite und braucht halt 45min auf 80% das werden dann zu Regelmäßige Pausen



Dann wird die Umwelt durch E-Auto´s ja doch mehr belastet 
Oder zumindest durch ihre Fahrer


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

wenn ich heute ein Auto kaufen müsste, das auch Langstrecke kann, würde ich einen Hybrid nehmen. In der Stadt emissionsarm (Reifen- und Bremsenabrieb bleiben ja) – und auf der Langstrecke keine Wartezeiten.


----------



## vollmi (23 Januar 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> wenn ich heute ein Auto kaufen müsste, das auch Langstrecke kann, würde ich einen Hybrid nehmen. In der Stadt emissionsarm (Reifen- und Bremsenabrieb bleiben ja) – und auf der Langstrecke keine Wartezeiten.



dafür hat man dann dafür wieder n Verbrenner mit Wartung für öl Zündkerzen Zahnriemen etc dabei. Und muss dafür bei Langstrecken zusätzlich ne grosse batterie mittransportieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, ich sehe überhaupt kein Argument für ein Elektroauto 
für deine Anforderungen. Aus Betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht würde
ich es als Chef nicht genehmigen und aus Umweltschutz Aspekten erst
recht nicht, weil du es die meiste Zeit auf der Autobahn nutzt. 
Auf Kurzstrecke und in der Stadt sieht das anders aus, aber du bist
ja nicht bei der Post oder Häuslichen Pflege tätig. 

Zum anderen halte ich Elektroautos auch noch lange nicht für Umwelt-
freundlich nur weil kein Auspuff verbaut ist.


----------



## vollmi (24 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aus Betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht würde
> ich es als Chef nicht genehmigen und aus Umweltschutz Aspekten erst
> recht nicht, weil du es die meiste Zeit auf der Autobahn nutzt.
> Auf Kurzstrecke und in der Stadt sieht das anders aus, aber du bist
> ja nicht bei der Post oder Häuslichen Pflege tätig.



Kannst du mir das näher erleutern? Warum es aus Betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht sinnvoll ist ein EV anzuschaffen wenn man Kurzstrecke fährt?
Ich meine meine Strecken sind schon länger, aber immernoch nicht so lang das ich nennenswert Zeit beim Laden verbringen würde. 99% könnte ich über Nacht zuhause laden.
Und wenn ich länger als 400km fahre, mach ich schon jetzt 30min Pause beim Tanken, schon aus sicherheitsgründen.
zum Vergleich.
Model 3 16kw/h auf 100km 16 x 0.16 Rp = 2.56 Franken , 16 x 0.21 Rp für CO2 freie Energie = 3.36 Franken
Octavia 6.1l auf 100km 6.1 x 1.70 Fr  = 10.37 Franken , ich verbrauch aber üblicherweise ca 8 Liter auf 100km viel Stau und Stop and Go. 13.6 Franken

Rein Spritrechnerisch spare ich so pro 100 km 7.8 Franken das sind für mich monatlich mehr wie 200 Franken. nicht der haufen aber immerhin.
Das aber nur wenn der Sprit weiterhin so günstig bleibt, ich hab auch schon für über 2 Fr getankt.
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das Sprit weiterhin so günstig bleibt.

Die Wartung der Elektrofahrzeuge soll einiges günstiger sein. da bin ich mir noch unsicher wie vertrauenswürdig das ist. Aber was mir schon an Getriebe, Turbos etc kaputt gegangen ist.

Dazu kommt noch die Steuerbefreiung. Allerdings die können sie ja jederzeit aufheben, fix kalkulieren würde ich das nicht.



> Zum anderen halte ich Elektroautos auch noch lange nicht für Umwelt-
> freundlich nur weil kein Auspuff verbaut ist.



Das stimmt natürlich, nur sind sie halt umweltfreundlicher als Verbrenner. Umweltfreundlich ist das Fahrrad.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Januar 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, wie das in der Schweiz ist, aber in Deutschland sind die Ladesäulen eher Parkplätze für Verbrenner.
Du gehst auch davon aus, dass Du nach 400 km an die Ladesäule fährst und da gerade kein anderer Tesla steht.
Mich würde das extrem nerven. Erst 30 Minuten warten, bis der geladen hat, dann 30 Minuten für das eigene Fahrzeug.

Btw: Wenn Du abends zu Hause lädst. Wer bezahlt die Ladestation bei Dir und wie rechnest Du den Strom mit dem Chef ab.


----------



## ducati (24 Januar 2020)

Naja, als Dienstwagen fährst Du den ja nur 3 Jahre, da sollten keine Reparaturen kommen, ansonsten ist ja Garantier drauf. Die Frage ist, für wieviel Geld krigst den nach 3 Jahren verkauft? Oder wollt Ihr leasen, dann wärs ja egal.
Kostenvergleich ist allgemein schwierig, musst ja erstmal 2 Fahrzeuge finden, die von Klasse und Austattung ähnlich sind.
Generell wäre mir ein Elektrodienstwagen zu unflexibel. Ich weiss oft am Morgen noch nicht, wo ich am Nachmittag noch schnell hinmuss... Und so oft, wie ich nen leergefahrenen Dienstwagen hingestelltbekomme... Das würd ich mit Eletrofahrzeug nicht wollen. Weiterhin hab ich auf der Baustelle eigentlich nie die Möglichkeit zum Aufladen, und im Hotel eigentlich auch nicht... Und im Büro vielleicht einer, aber nicht jeder. Und zu Hause, warum sollte ich auf meine Stromkosten den Dienstwagen aufladen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2020)

Sagen wir es mal so die Anschaffung rechnet sich einfach, sie sind einfach zu teuer.
Üblicherweise kauft man ja auch kein Firmenwagen, sondern least Sie, also hast du
ca. alle 3 Jahre einen neuen, bevor sich also aus Umwelt Technischer sicht der Elektroantrieb
rentiert hat. Die Wartung kannst du bei einen Neuwagen vergessen, da sollte in den ersten
5 Jahren nichts passieren.

Der Strom kommt immer noch aus der Steckdose, dir als Elektrotechniker brauche ich ja
wohl nicht sagen was das heißt. 
Strom aus Biogas ist Umweltschätlich, Strom aus Windkraft besteht nicht nur daraus
das sich das Kraftwerk dreht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Januar 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Und so oft, wie ich nen leergefahrenen Dienstwagen hingestelltbekomme...



Schön, dass es nicht nur mir so geht.


----------



## vollmi (24 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so die Anschaffung rechnet sich einfach, sie sind einfach zu teuer.
> Üblicherweise kauft man ja auch kein Firmenwagen, sondern least Sie, also hast du
> ca. alle 3 Jahre einen neuen, bevor sich also aus Umwelt Technischer sicht der Elektroantrieb
> rentiert hat.



Allerdings öffnet das die Möglichkeit für weniger vermögende Personen sich einen gebrauchten Elektrowagen zu kaufen.
Sie werden dann also nicht verschrottet. Wir fahren unsere Autos allerdings relativ lang. Den Jeep zuvor habe ich erst mit 500tkm verkauft.



> Der Strom kommt immer noch aus der Steckdose, dir als Elektrotechniker brauche ich ja
> wohl nicht sagen was das heißt.
> Strom aus Biogas ist Umweltschädlich, Strom aus Windkraft besteht nicht nur daraus
> das sich das Kraftwerk dreht.



Das ist mir grundsätzlich schon klar. Allerdings hat Strom Potential. Wenn man die Umweltschädigung der Oelförderung (welche ja notabene nicht unerhebliche Mengen an Strom verbraucht) in Relation setzt.
Ausserdem geh ich davon aus dass pro Liter Kraftstoff sicher 1kw/h Elektrischer Strom benötigt wird zur Raffinierung (das ist so der Konsens, kann natürlich auch etwas mehr sein). damit kommt der Tesla schon 6 km weit. Also fast die Hälfte eines Verbrenners. Aber der Verbrenner verbraucht zusätzlich noch Brennstoff neben der elektrischen Energie. Ausserdem muss von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Energie in diese Förderung investiert werden. Fracking benötigt schon die vierfache Menge an Investition.
Die Deepwater katastrophe ist auch noch nicht so lang her und dass die Pipelines aus Russland nicht direkt dicht sind, ist ja auch kein Geheimnis. Die Umweltschädigung der Oelförderung steht IMHO in keinem Verhältnis zur Umweltschädigung welche Windräder, Solarpanele und Wasserkraftwerke verursachen. Aber da mag ich mich irren, bin ja kein Wissenschaftler.


----------



## vollmi (24 Januar 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie das in der Schweiz ist, aber in Deutschland sind die Ladesäulen eher Parkplätze für Verbrenner.
> Du gehst auch davon aus, dass Du nach 400 km an die Ladesäule fährst und da gerade kein anderer Tesla steht.
> Mich würde das extrem nerven. Erst 30 Minuten warten, bis der geladen hat, dann 30 Minuten für das eigene Fahrzeug.



Das würde mich natürlich auch nerven, aber was man so sieht sind die Ladeplätze recht gross und kaum Wartezeiten. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das Falschparker da durchaus saftig zur Kasse gebeten werden sollten. Man parkt ja sein Auto auch nicht an ner Zapfsäule.
Meine üblichen Raststätten haben gerade riesige Ladefelder aufgebaut, die stehen zur zeit fast komplett leer. Offenbar sind wir schweizer eher bereit nicht auf Parkfeldern zu parkieren die für andere Clienten gedacht sind. Wie Behinderten, Familien, Polizei und Ladefeldern.



> Btw: Wenn Du abends zu Hause lädst. Wer bezahlt die Ladestation bei Dir und wie rechnest Du den Strom mit dem Chef ab.



Das werde ich direkt über die Spesen abrechnen. Wir sind da eher familiär unterwegs, so gross ist das Vertrauen schon.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (24 Januar 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Allerdings öffnet das die Möglichkeit für weniger vermögende Personen sich einen gebrauchten Elektrowagen zu kaufen.
> Sie werden dann also nicht verschrottet. Wir fahren unsere Autos allerdings relativ lang. Den Jeep zuvor habe ich erst mit 500tkm verkauft.



Eigentlich nur das Thema interessiert gelesen, aber da muss ich doch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben:

Wenn man das macht und das Auto wird dann in 3. oder 4. Hand abgegeben, damit sich das ein "Normalo" leisten kann, dann muss sich irgendwann ein "Normalo" um die Verschrottung kümmern? Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Verschrottung von Elektro-Autos in irgendeiner Weise durchgängig geregelt ist.

Und ich muss dann noch n bisschen schmunzeln.... wer 500.000 km einen Jeep fährt, der muss aber ein sehr sparsames Elektroauto eine sehr lange Zeit sehr sparsam bewegen, um seinen ökologischen Fußabdruck von Pech-Schwarz auf Hautfarben zu bekommen. Immerhin war es kein Humvee.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2020)

@Rene,
jetzt haben wir bzw ich dir schon ein paar Argumente gegeben,
die dein Chef dir an den Kopf wirft und du hast Sie gut gekontert.
Schreib dir deine Antworten mal auf, damit du Sie hast wenn du
vor deinen Chef stehst.
Und dann lasst dir noch was einfallen wenn dein Chef sagt:
"Ist mir alles egal, ich will das garnicht hören, es gibt einen Diesel. Schluß aus Basta!"


----------



## vollmi (24 Januar 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Wenn man das macht und das Auto wird dann in 3. oder 4. Hand abgegeben, damit sich das ein "Normalo" leisten kann, dann muss sich irgendwann ein "Normalo" um die Verschrottung kümmern? Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Verschrottung von Elektro-Autos in irgendeiner Weise durchgängig geregelt ist.



Ich denke das wird sich dann schon regeln. Die Akkus sind immerhin ein wertvoller Rohstoff und kein Sondermüll. Gerade so grosse Akkus sind eigentlich prädestiniert als Buffer in Hausinstallationen ihr zweites Leben zu wirken z.B. um Solarstromspitzen zu speichern und in der Nacht ins Auto rüberzuladen ;-)



> Und ich muss dann noch n bisschen schmunzeln.... wer 500.000 km einen Jeep fährt, der muss aber ein sehr sparsames Elektroauto eine sehr lange Zeit sehr sparsam bewegen, um seinen ökologischen Fußabdruck von Pech-Schwarz auf Hautfarben zu bekommen. Immerhin war es kein Humvee.



Nur weil man mal gedankenlos war, heisst das ja nicht dass man nix ändern soll nur weil man es eh nie wieder kompensieren kann. Ein bisschen kompensieren ist besser als gar nichts kompensieren.
Der Navara wird auch nur zum Pferde ziehen genutzt, den fahr ich auch nicht zur Eisdiele.

Ich habe sicher nicht vor in Askese zu leben


----------



## knabi (24 Januar 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der Navara wird auch nur zum Pferde ziehen genutzt, den fahr ich auch nicht zur Eisdiele.



Wäre es nicht ökologischer, wenn die Pferde den Navara ziehen ...

Gruß

Knabi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Januar 2020)

Ich gebe zu, ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt mit dem Stand der Technik auf dem Laufenden, denke mir halt meinen Teil. Auch wenn die Technik faszinierend ist, außer zu Forschungs- oder Imagezwecken haben größere Elektrofahrzeuge heute keinerlei Berechtigung auf der Straße. Und aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht schon gar nicht. Es sei denn, die Politik steuert noch mehr dazu bei, Nichtwirtschaftliches wirtschaftlich zu machen. Und hat sie das Volk auf den rechten Weg gebracht, dann kann man ja ganz gelassen mit der Stromsteuer wieder steuern. So sehe ich das, ohne es weiter begründen zu können oder zu wollen.

Das Zukunfts-Problem mit den Zapfsäulen wurde bereits angesprochen. Sollten sich E-Fahrzeuge in ferner Zukunft tatsächlich durchsetzen, wie groß sollen die Tankflächen werden? Fahren die Städter dann aufs Land, um zu tanken? Wie lange muss man beim Tanken anstehen? Die örtlich benötigten Energiespitzen könnten zum Feierabend erhebliche Ausmaße annehmen. Es müssten in den Innenstädten nahezu sämtliche Parkplätze mit Zapfsäulen ausgerüstet werden. Möglich wäre das vielleicht.

Wartung und Instandhaltung. Wie ist die Lebensdauer der heutigen Akkus? Wo liegen die Kosten? Kauft der Durchschnittsbürger tatsächlich ein betagtes Fahrzeug mit verbrauchtem Akku? Wenn, dann vielleicht zum Schrottpreis? Akkukosten sollten bei eurer Kostenschätzung daher bedacht werden. Die Akku-Industrie in Billiglohnländern ansiedeln, wird wohl der einzig mögliche Weg sein. Wo kommen heute eigentlich die Akkus für deutsche E-Fahrzeuge her?

Dann wäre da noch die Sicherheit! Dieses Thema wurde hier komischerweise noch gar nicht angesprochen. Wie fühlt man sich mit einem voll geladenen 90kWh-Akku unter dem Arsch? Ich hörte neulich von einem Fall, wo die Feuerwehr bei einem verunfallten E-Fahrzeug die Insassen glücklicherweise noch befreien konnte, dann aber nicht mehr weiter wusste.

Was gibt es für sonstige Faktoren, die von der Lobby totgeschwiegen werden?

Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich nach wie vor einem guten Diesel den absoluten Vorzug geben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und hat sie das Volk auf den rechten Weg gebracht, dann kann man ja ganz gelassen mit der Stromsteuer wieder steuern. So sehe ich das, ohne es weiter begründen zu können oder zu wollen.



Das mit der Steuer ist doch schon eingeläutet, mit der Ankündigung der CO2 Steuer
wurde versprochen, die Steuer auf den Strom zu senken, zugunsten der Elektromobilität. 
Komischer Weise haben die Energiekonzerne angekündigt die Strompreise zu erhöhen 
Grund die EEG Umlagen.


----------



## Ralle (25 Januar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt mit dem Stand der Technik auf dem Laufenden, denke mir halt meinen Teil. Auch wenn die Technik faszinierend ist, außer zu Forschungs- oder Imagezwecken haben größere Elektrofahrzeuge heute keinerlei Berechtigung auf der Straße. Und aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht schon gar nicht. Es sei denn, die Politik steuert noch mehr dazu bei, Nichtwirtschaftliches wirtschaftlich zu machen. Und hat sie das Volk auf den rechten Weg gebracht, dann kann man ja ganz gelassen mit der Stromsteuer wieder steuern. So sehe ich das, ohne es weiter begründen zu können oder zu wollen.
> 
> Das Zukunfts-Problem mit den Zapfsäulen wurde bereits angesprochen. Sollten sich E-Fahrzeuge in ferner Zukunft tatsächlich durchsetzen, wie groß sollen die Tankflächen werden? Fahren die Städter dann aufs Land, um zu tanken? Wie lange muss man beim Tanken anstehen? Die örtlich benötigten Energiespitzen könnten zum Feierabend erhebliche Ausmaße annehmen. Es müssten in den Innenstädten nahezu sämtliche Parkplätze mit Zapfsäulen ausgerüstet werden. Möglich wäre das vielleicht.
> 
> ...



Sieh nach Berlin.
Da gibt es im Senat gerade eine Vorlage, dass Berlin (Innehalb S-Bahn-Ring) bis 2030 Autofrei werden soll. So oder so ähnlich. Im Moment geht es eher darum die Akzeptanz zu schaffen, dass wir alle gar kein Auto mehr fahren. Die Auto-Industrie wird langsam aber sicher vergrault und zerstört und ist selbst aus Gier in den letzten 20 Jahren auch dumm genug gewesen kräftig dabei zu helfen. Schon von daher brauchen die Vorstandsvorsitzenden dieser letzten 20 Jahre auf nichts Stolz zu sein, die haben einfach verka.... und ich persönlich würde es begrüßen, wenn die Verantwortlichen für den Dieselbetrug auch endlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Aber eher gefriert die Hölle, die haben einfach zu gute Beziehungen und zu viel Kohle auf der hohen Kante.

Wir Alle sollen Bus und Bahn fahren, mit Glück gibts Car-Sharing für Alle, Privatauto wird Luxus. Schöne neue Welt ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2020)

Mit Bus und Bahn wird es schwer für mich , ich muss erstmal 20KM mit den Fahrrad fahren, 
bis ich einen Bahnhof erreiche. Oder warten wenn einmal in der Woche ein Bus hält. 
Wie oder was stellen sich eigentlich die Öko Teroristen  vor?
Wo kommt eigentlich deren Jeans, Handy oder T-Shirt her?
Alles aus Ökologischen Anbau.

Apropos Nachhaltigkeit, mein Haus ist aus Eichenholz und Lehm, Farben sind Kalkkasein,
Dachziegel sind wiederverwendet über 150 Jahre alt und liegen in Strohdocken.
Isolierung ist Holzleichtlehm und Hanf usw. ich möchte mal den ökologischen Fußabruck
sehen, von denen die in der Stadt wohnen, eine Straßenbahnhaltestelle vor der Tür haben
und ein Auto fahren, es aber trotzdem verbieten wollen.


----------



## Cassandra (25 Januar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt mit dem Stand der Technik auf dem Laufenden, denke mir halt meinen Teil. Auch wenn die Technik faszinierend ist, außer zu Forschungs- oder Imagezwecken haben größere Elektrofahrzeuge heute keinerlei Berechtigung auf der Straße.


Das mag für LKW noch gelten. Für die meisten Nutzer mit PKW, die mit dem Auto an die Arbeit fahren und ihren Wocheneinkauf machen, ist das kein Argument mehr. Im Schnitt hat der deutsche Bundesbürger eine Jahreskilometerleistung von ca. 12000km. Selbst mit 300% vom Durchschnittswert, wäre das eine tägliche Fahrstrecke von „nur“ ~100km. Das kann praktisch jedes E-Auto. Natürlich gibt es ausnahmen mit mehr als 400kM. Das dürften aber weit weniger als 15% der gesamten Flotte sein.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das Zukunfts-Problem mit den Zapfsäulen wurde bereits angesprochen. Sollten sich E-Fahrzeuge in ferner Zukunft tatsächlich durchsetzen, wie groß sollen die Tankflächen werden? Fahren die Städter dann aufs Land, um zu tanken? Wie lange muss man beim Tanken anstehen? Die örtlich benötigten Energiespitzen könnten zum Feierabend erhebliche Ausmaße annehmen. Es müssten in den Innenstädten nahezu sämtliche Parkplätze mit Zapfsäulen ausgerüstet werden. Möglich wäre das vielleicht.


In der Stadt sind die Lademöglichkeiten wirklich noch sehr begrenzt. Natürlich müssen hier mehr Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Einkaufszentren und Geschäfte Lademöglichkeiten bereitstellen, um Kunden anzulocken. 
Das Argument mit den Energiespitzen ist recht schwach. Das greift nur beim Schnellladen auf Langstrecken. Im Alltag steht das Auto deutlich länger als es bewegt wird. Mit bisschen intelligenter Ladetechnik, könnte eine steuerbare Flotte sogar Netzschwankungen ausgleichen.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Akku-Industrie in Billiglohnländern ansiedeln, wird wohl der einzig mögliche Weg sein. Wo kommen heute eigentlich die Akkus für deutsche E-Fahrzeuge her?


Kennt sich hier jemand mit Automatisierung aus? 
Wer weiß, wie hoch die Lohn-Stück-Kosten in einer vollautomatisierten modernen Fertigung sind?



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dann wäre da noch die Sicherheit! Dieses Thema wurde hier komischerweise noch gar nicht angesprochen. Wie fühlt man sich mit einem voll geladenen 90kWh-Akku unter dem Arsch? Ich hörte neulich von einem Fall, wo die Feuerwehr bei einem verunfallten E-Fahrzeug die Insassen glücklicherweise noch befreien konnte, dann aber nicht mehr weiter wusste.


Es gibt bereits Techniken, die das Thermische Durchgehen im Griff haben: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Z7q97Exzc
Nur müssen sie beim Spiel „höher, schneller, weiter“ eben auch berücksichtigt werden.
Wesentlich Kritischer ist wird es beim Crashtest Kleinwagen vs. SUV! Das hat aber mit der Elektromobilität nichts zu tun. 



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was gibt es für sonstige Faktoren, die von der Lobby totgeschwiegen werden?


Dass wir Deutschen für das identische Auto deutlich mehr zahlen, als unsere Nachbarn?
Dass an günstigen Kleinwagen mit E-Antrieb viel weniger verdient wird, als an großen, dicken SUVs?


----------



## Ralle (25 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mit Bus und Bahn wird es schwer für mich , ich muss erstmal 20KM mit den Fahrrad fahren,
> bis ich einen Bahnhof erreiche. Oder warten wenn einmal in der Woche ein Bus hält.
> Wie oder was stellen sich eigentlich die Öko Teroristen  vor?
> Wo kommt eigentlich deren Jeans, Handy oder T-Shirt her?
> ...



Das Problem: "Es interessiert einfach Niemanden" ob du ein Problem hast oder nciht. Für's Fahrrad fahren wird es sicher auch irgendwann eine Steuer geben, denn du stößt dabei obszön viel CO2 aus. Irgendwie muß man ja die irgendwann wegbrechende KFZ- und Mineralölsteuer kompensieren. Der Strompreis für E-Autos wird dann ganz sicher auch neue Höhen erklimmen. Ich versteh es auch nicht, aber jede Zeit braucht ihre Gurus und im Moment sind wohl die "grünen" Öko (ich schreib jetzt nciht, wie ich die sondt immer nenne  -Helden dran.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Januar 2020)

Helmut, lass das mal nicht Greta Thunberg hören!

​Ich komme vom Dorf und beneide dich dennoch um dein abgeschiedenes Zuhause. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, die ganzen armen Stadtmenschen würden in Häusern aus Eichenholz leben? Weißt du, wie lange eine Eiche wachsen muß, bis man daraus ein Haus bauen kann? Weißt du, dass in der Baumkrone einer Eiche bis zu 1000 Insektenarten leben, u.a. Schmetterlingsraupen (lt. Wikipedia)? Hast du wenigstens wieder aufgeforstet? Wie kommt man überhaupt zu so einer elitären Hütte?

Einen kleinen Diesel zu fahren, ist ja harmlos dagegen  .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Helmut, lass das mal nicht Greta Thunberg hören!
> 
> ​Ich komme vom Dorf und beneide dich dennoch um dein abgeschiedenes Zuhause. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, die ganzen armen Stadtmenschen würden in Häusern aus Eichenholz leben? Weißt du, wie lange eine Eiche wachsen muß, bis man daraus ein Haus bauen kann? Weißt du, dass in der Baumkrone einer Eiche bis zu 1000 Insektenarten leben, u.a. Schmetterlingsraupen (lt. Wikipedia)? Hast du wenigstens wieder aufgeforstet? Wie kommt man überhaupt zu so einer elitären Hütte?
> 
> Einen kleinen Diesel zu fahren, ist ja harmlos dagegen  .



Das stimmt aber die Sünde ist schon vor 220 Jahren begangen worden. 
Ich habe zur Kompensation 10 Eichen gepflanzt, die auch schon wirklich 
gut darstellen. Zum anderen habe ich 180m Buchenhecke angepflanzt.
Kein Pflaster und nur 2500 qm Dauerweide als Rasen. 
Einige Obstbäume habe ich auch gepflanzt aber die sehen scheiße aus,
weil die Rehe sie kaputt machen. 

Wieviel Bäume hat Greta gepflanzt und auch hochgezogen?

Mit einer Plastikjacht übers Meer ist auch sehr Ökologisch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das Problem: "Es interessiert einfach Niemanden" ob du ein Problem hast oder nciht. Für's Fahrrad fahren wird es sicher auch irgendwann eine Steuer geben, denn du stößt dabei obszön viel CO2 aus. Irgendwie muß man ja die irgendwann wegbrechende KFZ- und Mineralölsteuer kompensieren. Der Strompreis für E-Autos wird dann ganz sicher auch neue Höhen erklimmen. Ich versteh es auch nicht, aber jede Zeit braucht ihre Gurus und im Moment sind wohl die "grünen" Öko (ich schreib jetzt nciht, wie ich die sondt immer nenne  -Helden dran.



Weil du mir geantwortet hast. 
Mein Fahrrad ist seit Jahren platt, deshalb stoße ich kein CO2 aus.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber die Sünde ist schon vor 220 Jahren begangen worden.
> Ich habe zur Kompensation 10 Eichen gepflanzt..


Auf dich können wir hier alle echt stolz sein. Das mal ausdrücklich ohne Scherz von mir!

Würde man denn heute ein ganzes Haus aus Eichenholz bauen dürfen? Der ein oder andere mit genügend Kleingeld vermutlich schon?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2020)

Ich glaub das Holzhäuser Ökologischer sind wie Beton mit 35 cm Hartschaumschale.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Januar 2020)

Ok, Holzhäuser werden ja auch immer mehr gebaut, aber vorwiegend aus realtiv schnell nachwachsender Fichte. Eiche ist aber in verschiedener Hinsicht ein ganz andere Kategorie.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2020)

Eichen müssen und werden mal gefällt, das schlimme ist das jeder der einen Ofen 
hat meint, das es gutes Brennholz ist. Mann kann aber ganz prima Möbel, Fußböden 
oder auch zum Hausbau verwenden. 
Eine Giebelschale aus Eiche hält gut und gerne 200 Jahre die aus Fichte kannst meisten
nach 20-30 Jahren vergessen. 

Wie kommen wir jetzt wieder zum E-Auto zurück?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Wie kommen wir jetzt wieder zum E-Auto zurück?


Über den Holzvergaser vielleicht?


----------



## Heinileini (25 Januar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> rostiger Nagel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie kommen wir jetzt wieder zum E-Auto zurück?
> ...


Also neee, Dagobert! Diese Bemerkung nach Helmuts Satz ...


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... das schlimme ist das jeder der einen Ofen hat meint, das es (Eichenholz) gutes Brennholz ist.


... ????? Das ist ja der Hammer, wie Du auf den rostigen Nagel haust! 
Du bist zum Thema "erneuerbare Energie für VerbrennungsMotoren" gehüpft.

In bzw. an einem EichenholzHaus gibt es doch bestimmt auch eine Steckdose, evtl. mit solarischem oder windigem Strom gespiesen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Du bist zum Thema "erneuerbare Energie für VerbrennungsMotoren" gehüpft..


Ja was ist denn nun wieder? So etwas ist CO2-neutral!


----------



## vollmi (26 Januar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auf dich können wir hier alle echt stolz sein. Das mal ausdrücklich ohne Scherz von mir!
> 
> Würde man denn heute ein ganzes Haus aus Eichenholz bauen dürfen? Der ein oder andere mit genügend Kleingeld vermutlich schon?


Wieso auch nicht. Eiche kann man wieder nachpflanzen. Das man diese nicht wieder zu Lebzeiten ernten kann, sagt ja nix über die nachhaltigeit aus. Das haus hält vermutlich auch länger als eine Generation. Meins ist zwar nur Fachwerk, aber die Balken sind nach jetzt 200 jahren, immernoch tip top. 
Fichte muss man halt den Vorgang ernte bauen abreissen neu ernten öfter in derselben zeit wiederholen. Unterm strich bleibt die Waldfläche dann ja gleich.


----------



## ducati (26 Januar 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Unterm strich bleibt die Waldfläche dann ja gleich.



Hmm, nur wenn die Anzahl der Menschen nicht steigen würde... Und das ist m.M. nach das größte Problem. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele von uns, dass bei dem angestrebten Lebensstandard für alle Menschen alles nachhaltig sein könnte...


----------



## Rudi (27 Januar 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> wenn das Fahrzeug mehr als 50km rein elektrisch fahren kann, dann ist in Deutschland der Geldwertevorteil nur 0,5% statt 1%


Heist das das diese Regelung nicht für Hybridfahrzeuge in Frage kommt ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Januar 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Heist das das diese Regelung nicht für Hybridfahrzeuge in Frage kommt ?



Für PlugIn Hybride ( mit >50KM elektrischer Reichweite )


----------



## MFreiberger (27 Januar 2020)

Moin,



ducati schrieb:


> wenn das Fahrzeug mehr als 50km rein elektrisch fahren kann, dann ist in Deutschland der Geldwertevorteil nur 0,5% statt 1%
> Wies in der Schweiz damit aussieht musst Du mal schauen.



ist es nicht sogar so, dass ein Hybrid mit 0,5% besteuert werden muss, ein reines Elektrofahrzeug aber nur mit 0,25%?

VG

MFreiberger


https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...ml?ticket=ST-2199138-xpl3IBaUL1nxBjeVOoYk-ap4


----------



## Kurzschlusser (25 Februar 2020)

Passt vielleicht auch noch zum Thema &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## vollmi (25 Februar 2020)

Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht auch noch zum Thema



Da wünscht man sich dann aber auf jedenfall Bedienung ^^

Idealer Platz für ne Wasserstofftankstelle.


----------



## vollmi (29 Juni 2020)

So der neue Wagen ist da.
Und was soll ich sagen, fahren wie aus ner anderen Welt.
Ich kann in der Baustelle auf der Fahrbahn stehen die Signale Kontrollieren. Kein laufener Motor mehr. Klimaanlage läuft munter weiter und man kriegt trotzdem keinen Hitzschlag beim Programmieren und Sicherheitseinrichtung der Strasse testen.
Ich hab mir mehrere Sitzpositionen gespeichert. z.B. René (Fahren für mich), Programmieren (dann fährt Sitz und Lenkrad in die äussersten Positionen), Sandra (fahren für Freundin) etc.
kann man benennen und übern Touch auswählen. 
Notebook wird über 12 VDC geladen gehalten.
Echt cooles Fahrmobil und sehr entspannend für die Arbeitswege.




Für Privat hab ich mir noch den Cybertruck bestellt. der soll dann noch den Navara als Pferdeanhängerzugfahrzeug ersetzen.
Wär aber überrascht wenn der schon nächstes Jahr kommt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Juni 2020)

Ja dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Auto.

Eine Frage: Ist "Sandra" so eingestellt, dass sie nicht an die Pedale kommt?


----------



## vollmi (29 Juni 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Ist "Sandra" so eingestellt, dass sie nicht an die Pedale kommt?



Alles Andere macht ja irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## hucki (29 Juni 2020)

Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Captain Future (29 Juni 2020)

Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!

Was kostet der Wagen ??? Hast du Sonderausstattungen ???
Wie sieht es mit Beschleunigung und Endgeschwindigkeit aus ????
Kannst du schon etwas zur Reichweite sagen ??
Wie lange steht der an der Ladestation bis er 100% hat ??

Gruß


----------



## vollmi (29 Juni 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!
> 
> Was kostet der Wagen ??? Hast du Sonderausstattungen ???



Ich hab den LongRange Dualmotor und die einzige Sonderausstattung ist das Autonome fahren. Das aber nur weil ich neugierig war. Ohne das isser 6200 CHF günstiger.
Gekostet hat er 62000 CHF.



> Wie sieht es mit Beschleunigung und Endgeschwindigkeit aus ????



Sagen wirs mal so. Meine Corvette C5 sieht bis 200km/h nur die Rücklichter. Das Ding geht ab wie Nachbars Katze nach ner Maus.
Endgeschwindigkeit ist exakt 230km/h.




> Kannst du schon etwas zur Reichweite sagen ??
> Wie lange steht der an der Ladestation bis er 100% hat ??



Habs noch nicht ganz leer gefahren. Aber 500km liegen drin mit normal Klimaanlage und schweizer Geschwindigkeit (130km/h auf der Autobahn)
Ich bin aber mal kurz vollgas richtung Stuttgart geblasen, also knapp 230km/h da kriegt man ihn unter 200km leer. Da bin ich mir sicher

Aufladen geht am Supercharger innert nicht ganz 40 min auf 80%. Auf 100% brauchts über ne Stunde. Macht aber keinen Sinn da dann Rekuperation zurückgefahren wird.

Daheim an der normalen Schweizer 1 Phasigen Steckdose krieg ich ca. 15km pro Stunde. Das heisst über Nacht kriege ich meinen Tagesbedarf wieder reingeladen auch auf 100%. Mach ich aber nicht mehr. 80% ist besser da er dann über Rekuperation bremst und ich das Bremspedal nahezu nicht mehr brauch auch nicht an der Stoplinie an Kreuzungen.


----------



## Borivoi (3 Juli 2020)

Wir haben seit Januar auch ein E-Auto und sind damit wirklich sehr zufrieden. Worab haben natürlich viele aus Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis abraten wollen (die üblichen Vorurteile/Befürchtungen/Ratschläge). Aber bisher haben wir unsere Entscheidung nicht bereut. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2020)

@vollmi,
schon Kameraabdeckungen bestellt?
https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/kontraste/tesla-datenschutz-101.html


----------



## zako (17 September 2020)

@Vollmi
... wenn Elon Musk jetzt weiss wie lange Deine Pinkelpausen dauern, bekommt Dein Chef jetzt auch die Daten?
Aber zumindest gut dass es ein Firmenwagen ist. Sonst will das Deine Frau am Schluss auch noch wissen.


----------



## vollmi (18 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @vollmi,
> schon Kameraabdeckungen bestellt?
> https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/kontraste/tesla-datenschutz-101.html



jeder tesla hat diese Kameras. Meine alte dashcam hat übrigens auch automatisch ein video gemacht wenn jemand ums auto geschlichen ist. 

und mein handy zeichnet meine bewegungsdaten ja auch schon seit nem guten jahrzehnt auf. Mein chef kann meine pinkelpausen gerne wissen, ist ja nun nicht so als wäre ich alleiniger bittsteller, er will ja auch was von mir da muss er wohl oder übel damit leben das ich mir auch meine Freiheiten rausnehme. Da könnte er aber auch schon viel länger auf bewegungsdaten von handy und firmennotebook zugreifen. 
man kann ja gerne gegen die videoüberwachung sein, dann kann man sich aber direkt vom autonomen fahren verabschieden, ich denke das ist jetzt wieder mal so n hetzding gegen die Konkurrenz bis die deutschen Autobauer auch soweit sind ihr autonomes fahren zu entwickeln.


----------



## Blockmove (18 September 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> man kann ja gerne gegen die videoüberwachung sein, dann kann man sich aber direkt vom autonomen fahren verabschieden, ich denke das ist jetzt wieder mal so n hetzding gegen die Konkurrenz bis die deutschen Autobauer auch soweit sind ihr autonomes fahren zu entwickeln.



Ich denke es geht hier einfach nur um die notwendige Transparenz. Das gleiche Thema hatten wir im Prinzip doch bei Amazon und Apple mit Alexa und Siri genauso.
Die Hersteller haben reagiert und die Systeme und Zugriffe angepasst.


----------



## Krumnix (18 September 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Habs noch nicht ganz leer gefahren. Aber 500km liegen drin mit normal Klimaanlage und schweizer Geschwindigkeit (130km/h auf der Autobahn)



Ähm, wir haben hier 120km/h  130km/h würde ich auf Züricher Autobahnen nicht fahren


----------



## vollmi (18 September 2020)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Ähm, wir haben hier 120km/h  130km/h würde ich auf Züricher Autobahnen nicht fahren


 Mein leben am Limit.


----------



## vollmi (23 September 2020)

wow jetzt gehts aber mit der Reichweite aufwärts. Leider nur für den grössten. Und der Preis ist auch von nem anderen Planeten. Aber es fahren so viele Firmenwagen in der 150k€ klasse rum, 



Aber schon hardcore wie so ein 2 Sekunden Auto einen in den Sitz pressen wird. Da macht das Pässefahren sicher n heidenspass.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2020)

> Da macht das Pässefahren sicher n heidenspass.


Und der Reifenhändler freut sich auch


----------



## vollmi (23 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und der Reifenhändler freut sich auch



also die traktionskontrolle ist echt der hammer. Kein vergleich zu meinen anderen Autos. Da quietscht nie was. Erst beim schnellen kurvenfahren ist da was zu vernehmen. 
wenn ich mir da die corvette ansehe, da hab ich alle Hände voll zu tun mit eingeschalteter traktionskontrolle um bei Vollgas auf der Strasse zu bleiben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> also die traktionskontrolle ist echt der hammer



Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich bin auch schon in einem Tesla mitgefahren und es ging einfach nur extrem vorwärts ohne
auch nur das kleinste Quietschgeräusch. Schon beeindruckend.


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2020)

Zum Pässefahren dürfte der Porsche die bessere Wahl sein.


----------



## vollmi (23 September 2020)

Aber doch kein flachkäfer.


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber doch kein flachkäfer.


Neee! So etwas natürlich:


----------



## vollmi (23 September 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Neee! So etwas natürlich:


 ich mach mir ja schon keine Freunde wenn ich mit dem teil rumheize.


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> ich mach mir ja schon keine Freunde wenn ich mit dem teil rumheize.
> Anhang anzeigen 51128


Das muss ja ein Geschoss sein - zur GewichtsEinsparung sogar Herzchen aus der Rückenlehne ausgesägt!


----------



## vollmi (23 September 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das muss ja ein Geschoss sein - zur GewichtsEinsparung sogar Herzchen aus der Rückenlehne ausgesägt!



Speedholes sind das.


----------



## zako (23 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zum Pässefahren dürfte der Porsche die bessere Wahl sein.



... im Thread geht's um Dienstwagen. Ich denke ein Tesla ist schon okay wenn man früher mit den üblich verdächtigen Passats, Mondeo's,  Megane's ... unterwegs war.
Aber  jetzt gleich mit nen Taycan um die Ecke zu kommen, wäre vielleicht doch etwas zu snobistisch 😉
Hybrid- Fahrzeuge sind als Dienstwagen in D steuerlich auch interessant. Der Audi e-tron wird bei den Chefs auch immer beliebter - jetzt hör ich aber auf - muss mal was für meine Karriere tun.


----------



## vollmi (24 September 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Hybrid- Fahrzeuge sind als Dienstwagen in D steuerlich auch interessant. Der Audi e-tron wird bei den Chefs auch immer beliebter - jetzt hör ich aber auf - muss mal was für meine Karriere tun.



In DE sind Hybrids steuerlich interessant. aber nur halb so interessant wie vollelektrische 
Für mich sehe ich sie nicht so interessant, denn man hat ja dann doch wieder n Haufen Wartungsaufwand (denselben wie ein normaler Verbrenner mit Zündkerzen, Oelwechsel, Steuerkette etc). Und in der Schweiz sind Hybridakkus oft zu klein. Man fährt die Batterie den Berg hoch sofort leer danach fährt man auf Sprit bis zum Gipfel, danach gehts runter der Akku ist sofort wieder voll und den Rest der Talfahrt kann man nichts von der in der Bergfahrt investierten Energie wieder zurückgewinnen.

Ich hab für meinen jetzt noch n kleinen Adapter gebastelt von CEE32Rot auf CEE32Blau. Da kriegt Phasenunsymetrie gleich ne neue Bedeutung. 
Aber Rote 32A Steckdosen habe ich überall. Die Blaue 32A die ich brauche zum schnell laden ist doch eher selten.
Bzw. das unterwegsladegerät das dabei war, hat einen Schweizer T13 Stecker und je einen Blauen CEE16 und CEE32. CEE16 in Blau findet man noch häufig ist ja eigentlich auch ausreichend. Aber ich will doch auch schnellladen können, da macht sich ein solcher 32A adapter für die Roten CEE32 Steckdosen ganz gut.


----------



## TheLevel (24 September 2020)

Da fehlt jetzt nur noch der Gardena auf CEE Adapter, dann kannst du mit Wasserkraft laden 
Spaß beiseite, ist schon interessant was der Zubehörhandel mittlerweile alles anbietet....
https://www.voelkner.de/products/10...on-JUICE-BOOSTER-2-Typ-2-Mode-2-32A-22kW.html


----------



## vollmi (24 September 2020)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, ist schon interessant was der Zubehörhandel mittlerweile alles anbietet....
> https://www.voelkner.de/products/10...on-JUICE-BOOSTER-2-Typ-2-Mode-2-32A-22kW.html



Joa der Juicebooster scheint echt gut und beliebt zu sein. Ich seh jetzt noch keinen Nutzen da Geld zu investieren. Ich lade meist daheim und Unterwegs bei den Teslasäulen. Ich habs auch schon bei Ionity und Co probiert, aber das ist kompliziertes Glump. Bei Tesla steckt man einfach ein und läd (und das schnell), die Abrechnung kommt später. Das ist noch einfacher und comfortabler als an der Tankstelle.

Letztens war ich an dem:


----------



## vollmi (5 Oktober 2020)

ich hab mich jetzt mal mit Shell Recharge versucht. Das funktioniert sehr unkompliziert. Allerdings zahlt man halt bei vielen Säulen Roaming. Also meistens ca 70Rp pro kWh. Das ist dann nicht mehr wesentlich günstiger als Sprit zu tanken. Aber auch nicht teurer.

Jetzt wärs für die Halbjahresrechnung  dann aber noch nett wenn die Spritpreise mal so 2012 Niveau einnehmen würden ;-). Derzeit ist der Sprit also schon sehr günstig, was als Argument für EAutos nicht so hilfreich ist.

Für mich bleibts also erstmal dabei. Zuhause Laden das reicht zu 99% und ab und zu an nen Supercharger, vor allem bei Fernreisen wie nach Südfrankreich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2020)

> Jetzt wärs für die Halbjahresrechnung  dann aber noch nett wenn die Spritpreise mal so 2012 Niveau einnehmen würden



Genau, dann freuen sich alle Pendler die sich kein E-Auto leisten können und die alleinstehende Mutter die halbtags arbeitet auch


----------



## vollmi (5 Oktober 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Genau, dann freuen sich alle Pendler die sich kein E-Auto leisten können und die alleinstehende Mutter die halbtags arbeitet auch


Es geht hier drum das meine Bilanz gut aussieht, das ist ja wohl wichtiger. Rücksicht auf andere? Wo kämen wir denn da hin?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Es geht hier drum das meine Bilanz gut aussieht, das ist ja wohl wichtiger. Rücksicht auf andere? Wo kämen wir denn da hin?



OK, akzeptiert


----------



## waldy (8 Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Wenn mich Chef würde es fragen, ich würde ihm sagen, dann kaufen Sie lieber Pferdetroika )))
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Genau, dann freuen sich alle Pendler die sich kein E-Auto leisten können und die alleinstehende Mutter die halbtags arbeitet auch



Wir haben nun auch ein E-Auto bestellt.
Leider nicht für mich, sondern für meine Frau 
Nächstes Jahr kommt eine PV auf's Dach und dann kann sie zu Hause laden.
Bei mir steht das Auto tagsüber auf dem Firmenparkplatz, da macht ein E-Auto nur bedingt Sinn.
Bin gerade dabei mich durch die ganze Bürokratie mit möglichen Förderungen und Voraussetzungen zu fressen :twisted:
Auto, Dachsanierung, PV, Solarspeicher, Wallbox ... Für alles gibt es von irgendwo irgendwelche Förderungen und Zuschüsse.
Also verglichen dazu ist ja eine Sistema-Berechnung ein Kinderspiel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2020)

Dieter, was hast du den bestellt?


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei mir steht das Auto tagsüber auf dem Firmenparkplatz, da macht ein E-Auto nur bedingt Sinn.


PV auf's AutoDach, Dieter! 
Und klären, ob Du auf dem FirmenParkplatz SonnenEnergie für Deine Zwecke abzweigen darfst.


----------



## zako (8 Oktober 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dieter, was hast du den bestellt?



... na jetzt bin ich gespannt. Weiter oben war schon mal vom Porsche die Rede. 
Aber echt interessant, der Taycan verkauft sich mittlerweile besser als der 911er.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2020)

zako schrieb:


> ... na jetzt bin ich gespannt. Weiter oben war schon mal vom Porsche die Rede.
> Aber echt interessant, der Taycan verkauft sich mittlerweile besser als der 911er.



Bei meinen nächsten Lottogewinn, tausche ich meinen UP gegen einen Taxcan.


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2020)

zako schrieb:


> ... na jetzt bin ich gespannt. Weiter oben war schon mal vom Porsche die Rede.





Hätte, hätte, TÜV-Plakette ...


----------



## waldy (8 Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Große Threads, nun was bis jetzt habe ich nicht verstanden.
Als Dienstauto und als Elektro, falls muss man zum Baustelle in Reines Feld fahren z.B. Windanlagen.
Wo wollen Sie in Wuste auf dem Feld Auto aufladen? ( Falls Akkus dann am Ende sind).
Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (9 Oktober 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Wo wollen Sie in Wuste auf dem Feld Auto aufladen? ( Falls Akkus dann am Ende sind).


Wo wollen Sie in der Wüste auf dem Feld Auto auftanken? ( Falls Benzin/Diesel dann am Ende sind). 

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2020)

Mercedes bietet aktuell ein interessantes Angebot ( nur für Gewerbetreibende ).

Unser Elektroladen im Ort hat es genutzt. Einen E-Smart, Anzahlung 6.000 € ( entspricht der Förderung, also 0€ Eigenkapital ),
Leasingrate auf 3 Jahre 14,58€ monatlich. Ja, richtig gelesen. Nicht 145,80 sondern 14,58€ im Monat. Dazu kommt halt noch die Versicherung.

Für den ersten Einstieg ist es schon Interessant, ich habe bis jetzt auch nur positives von ihm gehört und von 0-60 muss er
richtig schnell sein ( ok, kein Teslavergleich ). Ich darf ihn mir die nächsten Wochen einmal ausleihen .

Anscheinend versucht Mercedes die E-Smart zumindest gewerblich in den Markt zu drücken um die CO2 Quoten zu erfüllen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dieter, was hast du den bestellt?



Peugeot e208
War eine recht lange Entscheidungsfindung.

@zako
Beim Porsche ist der Kofferraum zu klein.
Deshalb fiel er aus der engeren Wahl


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2020)

zako schrieb:


> ... na jetzt bin ich gespannt. Weiter oben war schon mal vom Porsche die Rede.
> Aber echt interessant, der Taycan verkauft sich mittlerweile besser als der 911er.



Ich bin da etwas vorsichtig. Interessant wäre man, weil ja angeblich so viele Vorverträge vorliegen, wer diese denn
abgeschlossen hat. Nicht dass alle P-Händler verpflichtet wurden pro Jahr so und so viele abzunehmen und diese
Verträge aufgezwungen bekommen haben. Hauptsache Statistik passt am Ende.

Aussagekräftig wäre es für mich, wenn diese Fahrzeuge tatsächlich ausgeliefert werden an Kunden ( wie bei Tesla ).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Peugeot e208



Dann viel Spaß damit, einer bei mir in der Straße hat den E-Corsa bestellt ( und ist schon da ). Ich vermute einmal dass die gleiche
Technik drin steckt, er hat auch die 136PS. Ich bin einmal auf dem Beifahrersitz gesessen, unglaublich wie
die beschleunigen ( für einen Kleinwagen ). Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Große Threads, nun was bis jetzt habe ich nicht verstanden.
> Als Dienstauto und als Elektro, falls muss man zum Baustelle in Reines Feld fahren z.B. Windanlagen.
> Wo wollen Sie in Wuste auf dem Feld Auto aufladen? ( Falls Akkus dann am Ende sind).
> Gruß



Als die ersten Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor kamen, wurden auch die ersten Stimmen laut => Wo soll man die denn betanken <=
Damals musste man zu einer Apotheke fahren um Benzin / Alkohol zu bekommen. Die Bedingungen waren also weitaus
schlechter. 

ABER => Wenn man will, dann geht das auch. Und einfach kann auch jeder


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2020)

an den Corsa habe ich auch Interesse.


----------



## blackpeat (9 Oktober 2020)

Den Corsa bin ich Probegefahren und er hat mir überhaupt nicht zugesagt, für die Außenmaße fand ich ihn irgendwie sehr eng innen und sehr billig. Gut bin danach den Ioniq gefahren der ist dann schon ne Nummer großer.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> an den Corsa habe ich auch Interesse.



Corsa und Peugeot haben die gleiche Technik.
Sobald du eine etwas bessere Ausstattung willst, ist der Peugeot günstiger.
Der e208 hat einen 11kW 3Phasigen Lader serienmäßig. Ist für das Laden Zuhause natürlich von Vorteil.
Beim Corsa kostet der (noch) kräftig Aufpreis.

Der Innenraum wirkt beim Peugeot deutlich hochwertiger als beim Corsa.
Das digitale Cockpit beim Corsa sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.
Also da gebe ich mir bei einem HMI mehr Mühe als die Opel-Designer.

Wir haben aber auch lange zwischen beiden überlegt.
Wenn du etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen willst, dann sind die Koreaner interessant.
Aber natürlich auch der VW ... Falls die Software das Betastadium verlässr


----------



## vollmi (9 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Corsa und Peugeot haben die gleiche Technik.
> Sobald du eine etwas bessere Ausstattung willst, ist der Peugeot günstiger.
> Der e208 hat einen 11kW 3Phasigen Lader serienmäßig. Ist für das Laden Zuhause natürlich von Vorteil.
> Beim Corsa kostet der (noch) kräftig Aufpreis.



Mein Schwiegerpaps war hellbegeistert vom Tesla. Allerdings musste ich ihm etwas davon abraten da dieser mit 70 vermutlich etwas überfahren wäre mit den ganzen Touchscreen gizmos. Da er aber schon immer Peugeot gefahren ist, hat er seinen nun eingetauscht gegen einen e208. 
Find ein cooles Wägelchen, was mich aber so richtig stört, ist das nicht für geld und gute Worte es scheinbar möglich ist, da eine Anhängerkupplung für einen Fahrradträger dranzubappen. Die nehmen eigentlich ihre Ebikes bisher überall mit hin, meist mit dem Camper aber auch schon mit dem alten Peugeot und der neue darf das nun nicht mehr. Finde ich etwas schwach für die leistung. Und die Konstruktion ist ja nun nicht so anders als die anderen Modelle.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2020)

> ...was mich aber so richtig stört, ist das nicht für geld und gute Worte es  scheinbar möglich ist, da eine Anhängerkupplung für einen Fahrradträger  dranzubappen...



Dauert noch etwas, dann gibt es zumindest für Fahrradträger eine Lösung:
https://www.aukup.de/AHK-PKW/Peugeot/Anhaengerkupplung-Peugeot-e-208::6926.html


----------



## MFreiberger (9 Oktober 2020)

Moin,



PN/DP schrieb:


> Wo wollen Sie in der Wüste auf dem Feld Auto auftanken? ( Falls Benzin/Diesel dann am Ende sind).
> 
> Harald



na, da kann man zumindest einen Reservekanister dabei haben. Oder es bringt einem einer einen Kanister vorbei.
Das ist mit Strom dann doch etwas komplizierter.

VG


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Find ein cooles Wägelchen, was mich aber so richtig stört, ist das nicht für geld und gute Worte es scheinbar möglich ist, da eine Anhängerkupplung für einen Fahrradträger dranzubappen. Die nehmen eigentlich ihre Ebikes bisher überall mit hin, meist mit dem Camper aber auch schon mit dem alten Peugeot und der neue darf das nun nicht mehr. Finde ich etwas schwach für die leistung. Und die Konstruktion ist ja nun nicht so anders als die anderen Modelle.



In Deutschland ist für den e208 eine AHK für eBikes verfügbar.
Hänger darfst du leider nicht anhängen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2020)

> Das ist mit Strom dann doch etwas komplizierter.


Warum?

Möglichkeit 1:



Möglichkeit 2:



Möglichkeit 3:
https://www.electrive.net/2020/09/21/toyota-zeigt-h2-lkw-zur-stromversorgung/

Möglichkeit 4.......

Na gut, ein bisschen komplizierter


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt mittlerweile Tests mit „mobilen“ CCS-Ladern.
Sind allerdings noch etwas größer als ein Reservekanister 
Außerdem bastelt man auch an bidirektionalen CCS. Da geht dann auch ein „Starthilfekabel“


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2020)

Oder ADAC rufen, die laden dann etwas auf, dass es zur nächsten Ladesäule zumindest reicht:
https://www.adac.de/der-adac/ueber-uns-se/news/mobilitaet-finanzierung/emobile-charger/


----------



## ADS_0x1 (9 Oktober 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mercedes bietet aktuell ein interessantes Angebot ( nur für Gewerbetreibende ).
> 
> (...)
> 
> Anscheinend versucht Mercedes die E-Smart zumindest gewerblich in den Markt zu drücken um die CO2 Quoten zu erfüllen.



Ist richtig, aber nicht nur beim Smart. Frag' mal einen vollelektrischen Vito bei denen an. Das ist ebenfalls "günstig", wenn man das mit anderen (Elektro-) Leasingangeboten vergleicht. Habe jemanden im Familienkreis, der sich jetzt einen Vito über Firmenleasing holt. Was er daran sehr charmant findet: Bei Mercedes "kaufst" du die Batterie mit - sprich: Ist in der Leasingrate einbegriffen und muss nicht extra gemietet werden.


----------



## PN/DP (9 Oktober 2020)

Batterien im Notfall nachladen: Man könnte auch mit Muskelkraft ein paar kWh Elektroenergie erzeugen 

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Batterien im Notfall nachladen: Man könnte auch mit Muskelkraft ein paar kWh Elektroenergie erzeugen



Also ein Mensch kann - glaube ich zumindest - ca. 400W erzeugen.
OK mit entsprechendem Doping vielleicht auch mehr.
Also wielange musst du nun treten, damit ein Tesla 10km weit kommt?


----------



## zako (9 Oktober 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich bin da etwas vorsichtig. Interessant wäre man, weil ja angeblich so viele Vorverträge vorliegen, wer diese denn
> abgeschlossen hat. Nicht dass alle P-Händler verpflichtet wurden pro Jahr so und so viele abzunehmen und diese
> Verträge aufgezwungen bekommen haben. Hauptsache Statistik passt am Ende.
> 
> Aussagekräftig wäre es für mich, wenn diese Fahrzeuge tatsächlich ausgeliefert werden an Kunden ( wie bei Tesla ).



https://efahrer.chip.de/news/taycan...er-ist-europas-meistverkaufter-porsche_103122

nicht umsonst wurden 400 Audi- Mitarbeiter ausgeliehen:
https://www.electrive.net/2020/08/31/porsche-leiht-400-audi-mitarbeiter-fuer-taycan-produktion-aus/


Bislang habe ich von Leuten die sich für ein BEV entschieden haben durchweg positive Rückmeldung erhalten (nein die fahren alle keine TAYCAN). Wobei wenn ich ehrlich bin: Bei einen Radiosender kann man nächste Woche einen gewinnen. Bislang dachte ich mir immer  wenn solche >100k€ Schlitten verlost wurden: Wenn ich den gewinne, verkaufe ich den und kaufe mir was für 35k€. Aber bei dem würde ich tatsächlich eine Ausnahme machen


----------



## vollmi (12 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ein Mensch kann - glaube ich zumindest - ca. 400W erzeugen.
> OK mit entsprechendem Doping vielleicht auch mehr.
> Also wielange musst du nun treten, damit ein Tesla 10km weit kommt?



Na vier Stunden. Aber die 400 Watt musst du die ganze Zeit liefern. Dann kommst du 10km weit. 
Du kannst dann nur hoffen, dass es kein Wasserstoff Auto ist, da müsstest du dann etwas länger kurbeln.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2021)




----------



## zako (9 Januar 2021)

okay da hat er jetzt einige Argumente gegen Wasserstoff- und Elektroauto aufgeführt:
seine Argumente gegen Elektro:
- Batterien werden in China mit dreckigen Kohlestrom hergestellt (also ist die CO2 Bilanz auch schlecht)
- Lithium Vorkommen sind in chinesischer Hand (und wir begeben uns in eine Abhängigkeit), Alternativen hierzu sind nicht in Sicht
- Kunden sind einfaches Nachtanken und hohe Reichweiten heute gewohnt, also werden viele das Elektroauto nicht akzeptieren
- gerade die Fahrt in den Urlaub würde herausfordernd (wo sollen alle nachladen - extrem hohe Kosten für Ladeinfrastruktur)
- Batterien halten nur 8 Jahre (das glaube ich nicht, aber bei mir muss ein Auto auch 15-20 Jahre alt werden)
- Batterieauto verliert in wenigen Jahren extrem an Wert (okay, wenn es in 5 Jahren Autos mit 700km Reichweite gibt, warum soll ich mir dann eines mit 400km kaufen)
- Markt für "second live" für Batterien ist nicht ausreichend groß (würde ich anders sehen, insbesondere weil wir dann auch stationär viel speichern müssen)
- Entsorgung für Batterien extrem aufwändig / nicht umweltschonend

gegen Wasserstoff
- Gesamt- Wirkungsgrad
- Tankstellenbelieferung mit Wasserstoff würde zu hohen LKW- Verkehr führen (ca. 10x mehr als mit herkömmlichen Kraftstoffen)
- Tanken mit 1000bar extrem aufwändig
- Auto´s sind sehr teuer

Auf Entwicklungen wie Trägerflüssigkeiten für Wasserstoff etc. geht er nicht ein. Auch seine Argumentation gegen die Batterien sind zum Teil widerlegbar (z.B. second live).
Als Alternative (wichtig dass er die auch benennt) wären synthetische Kraftstoffe ("Power to X"). 
Vorteile: 
- bestehende KFZ können weiterfahren   
- bestehendes Tankstellennetz kann weiter genutzt werden (und ohne große Umbauten)
- Verbrennungsmotoren mit höheren Wirkungsgrad können gebaut werden (da der Kraftstoff deutlich sauberer ist (z.B. keine Schwefelanteile) können Motoren wirkungsgradoptimaler betrieben werden)
- LKW / Schiffe / Traktoren … können auch weiter betrieben werden
- Kraftstoffe können (nahezu) CO2 neutral erzeugt werden

Ich denke auch, dass es zukünftig mehrere Technologien geben muss / wird. Schau mer mal wie sich der Markt aufteilt. Aber selbst wenn man zukünftig mit synthetischen Kraftstoffen 20,-€/100 km zahlen sollte (statt heute 10,-€), wird das viele nicht abschrecken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2021)

Gleich was wir für einen Kraftstoff tanken, sind Klimaziele nur zu erreichen 
wenn die Mobilität eingeschränkt wird. Da wird einfach so lange an der Steuer
Schraube gedreht, bis es man es sich schlichtweg nicht mehr leisten kann ein oder
sogar zwei Autos pro Haushalt zu haben. 
Wir merken es ja alle zurzeit an der Erhöhung der KFZ Steuer und oder CO2 Steuer
8 Cent sind ja schon eine Hausnummer. 
Mit Elektro Autos, wird ja auch der Radius für kleine Spritztouren gewalt eingeschränkt.
In Deutschland sind wir auf jeden Fall nicht ansatzweise gerüstet um Flächendeckend 
auf Elektroautos umzustellen, wir könnten nicht mal den Strom erzeugen geschweige 
den zu verteilen. 
Gut das ich mir letztes Jahr ein Fahrrad ohne Motor gekauft habe ...!


----------



## Blockmove (9 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gleich was wir für einen Kraftstoff tanken, sind Klimaziele nur zu erreichen
> wenn die Mobilität eingeschränkt wird. Da wird einfach so lange an der Steuer
> Schraube gedreht, bis es man es sich schlichtweg nicht mehr leisten kann ein oder
> sogar zwei Autos pro Haushalt zu haben.
> ...



Keine Ahnung was man in OWL unter kleinen Spritztouren versteht 
Uns reicht bislang die Reichweite unseres e208. 

Schaut man die Förderbedingungen der KFW für Wallboxen an, dann wird darin die Möglichkeit für ein Strommanagement durch den Netzbetreiber gefordert.
Gerade im Norden weiß man doch in der Nacht nicht wohin mit dem ganzen Strom aus den Windkraftanlagen.
In einigen Ecken des Landes sind die Netzbetreiber um jedes E-Auto froh, dass nachts in der Garage geladen werden kann.
Und noch viel lieber, wenn das E-Auto tagsüber gezielt geladen werden kann.
Wohin mit dem ganzen "unkontrollierbaren" Strom aus den den privaten PV-Anlagen?
Wir haben nicht unbedingt ein Problem mit der Stromerzeugung, sondern vielmehr ein Problem mit der Verteilung und der Regelung.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Januar 2021)

zako schrieb:


> .. Batterien werden in China mit dreckigen Kohlestrom hergestellt (also ist die CO2 Bilanz auch schlecht) ...


Hier möchte ich mal ergänzen, in einem der Videos ist davon die Rede, dass zur Herstellung eines Akkus eine Energie aufgebracht werden muss, mit der ein herkömmlicher Verbrenner bereits 150.000 .. 200.000 km fahren könnte. Unvorstellbar! Oder ein Versprecher? Das reicht für mich privat weit mehr als 10 Jahre! Und dann ist der Akku noch nicht einmal entsorgt. Recycling von Lithium soll ja auch extremst aufwendig bzw. absolut unrentabel sein, mit wenig Aussicht auf künftige Verbesserungen. Also wie den Dreck entsorgen? Des weiteren würde in China alle 3(?!) Wochen ein neues Kohlekraftwerk in Betrieb genommen. Das ist ebenso skandalös!

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, für meinen neuen Arbeitsweg (60km täglich) einen kleinen E-Untersatz anzuschaffen. Ich könnte z.Z. sogar bei meinem AG kostenlos laden. Aber das stinkt ja alles bis zum Himmel!


----------



## hucki (9 Januar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ... Aber das stinkt ja alles bis zum Himmel!


Aber nicht zu unserem und das reicht den Kurzsichtigen.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da wird einfach so lange an der Steuer
> Schraube gedreht, bis man es sich schlichtweg nicht mehr leisten kann ein oder
> sogar zwei Autos pro Haushalt zu haben.


Eigentlich sind es mindestens drei Steuerschrauben. Erstens eine, die sich beim Kauf eines Fahrzeugs auswirkt (auswirken könnte), eine die beim Kraftstoff (z.B. LadeStrom) ansetzt, und drittens die KFZ-Steuer. Nicht zu vergessen ausserdem die MWSt und evtl. MautGebühren.
Ob man sich pro Haushalt ein oder zwei Autos leisten kann, hängt wohl sehr davon ab, wie die Steuerlast verteilt wird. Ob sie sich auf das Fahrzeug (unabhängig von gefahrenen Kilometern und vom Verbrauch) oder auf den Verbrauch bzw. die gefahrenen Strecken konzentriert.




Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ..., dass zur Herstellung eines Akkus eine Energie aufgebracht werden muss, mit der ein herkömmlicher Verbrenner bereits 150.000 .. 200.000 km fahren könnte. Unvorstellbar! Oder ein Versprecher?


Bei der Herstellung von SolarZellen auf monokristallinen Wafers sah es in den Anfängen doch auch ganz mies aus. Für die Herstellung war MEHR Energie nötig, als die SolarZellen während ihrer zu erwartenden LebensDauer aus SonnenEnergie (unter optimalen Bedingungen) in elektrische umwandeln konnten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2021)

@Blockmove,
in den Punkt hast du Recht, mein Kreis erzeugt soviel Windenergie,
das dieser Autark ist. Subjektiv bin ich der Meinung, das die Verteilung 
nicht Organisiert ist.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Januar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Bei der Herstellung von SolarZellen auf monokristallinen Wafers sah es in den Anfängen doch auch ganz mies aus. Für die Herstellung war MEHR Energie nötig, als die SolarZellen während ihrer zu erwartenden LebensDauer aus SonnenEnergie (unter optimalen Bedingungen) in elektrische umwandeln konnten.


Na wenigstens kommt da überhaupt noch etwas zurück. Die Sache mit den Fahrzeug-Akkus ist ja im Vergleich dazu um Dimensionen extremer. Die liefern ja gar nichts zurück.

Weißt du zufällig, wie diese Energie-Bilanz mit der Photovoltaik HEUTE aussieht?


----------



## Heinileini (9 Januar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig, wie diese Energie-Bilanz mit der Photovoltaik HEUTE aussieht?


Leider nicht. Das ist ein Thema, das anscheinend traditionell totgeschwiegen wird.
Meine Erkenntnis beruht auf einer mündlichen Info von einem Mitarbeiter der Firma Valvo, der dies auf einer Veranstaltung in kleinem Kreise anlässlich einer HannoverMesse von sich gegeben hatte, noch vor meiner Zeit als PLC-Programmierer und zwar in der Zeit 1977 .. 1980.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Januar 2021)

Ich habe nur mal kurz danach recherchiert und bin hier fündig geworden:

Fraunhofer-Institut für Solare Energiesysteme ISE
Aktuelle Fakten zur Photovoltaik in Deutschland



> ... 12. Verschlingt die Produktion von PV-Modulen mehr Energie alsdiese im Betrieb liefern können?
> 
> Nein.
> Der Erntefaktor (Energy Returned on Energy Invested, ERoEI oder EROI) beschreibt das Verhältnis der von einem Kraftwerk bereitgestellten Energie und der für seine Errichtung aufgewendeten Energie. Die Energierücklaufzeit oder energetische Amortisationszeit (Energy Payback Time, EPBT) gibt die Zeitspanne an, die ein Kraftwerk betrieben werden muss, um die investierte Energiemenge bereitzustellen. Erntefaktor und Energierücklaufzeit von PV-Anlagen variieren mit Technologie und Anlagenstandort. Eine Studie des Fraunhofer ISE zu PV-Kraftwerken mit aktueller PV-Technologie (monokristalline PERC-Module) hat Energierücklaufzeiten von ca. einem Jahr für europäische Produktions- und Betriebsstandorte ermittelt. Bei einer Lebensdauer von 25-30Jahren folgen daraus Erntefaktoren größer 20...



Wenn man dem Glauben schenken kann und selbst wenn hier noch ein paar weitere Faktoren berücksichtigt werden müssten, denke ich, das ist seitens der Energiebilanz schon ganz ok.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Blockmove,
> in den Punkt hast du Recht, mein Kreis erzeugt soviel Windenergie,
> das dieser Autark ist. Subjektiv bin ich der Meinung, das die Verteilung
> nicht Organisiert ist.



Nunja, da treffen auch viele Interessen aufeinander.
Die großen Energieversorger wollen ihre Kraftwerke am laufen halten, die Windbauern ihre Windmühlen, die Solarbauern ihre Solarparks, die Netzbetreiber ein stabiles Netz und Industrie und Privathaushalte wollen billigen Strom.
Auch wenn schon viele, viele Jahre geforscht wird, kommt erst jetzt langsam Bewegung in die Sache.
Nur kocht wieder jeder Hersteller seine eigene Suppe und übergreifende Standards fehlen.
Ladestand des Autos, Leistung der PV-Anlage, Ladestand des Solarspeichers und Tarifinfo des EVU unter einen Hut zu bringen und in ein Energiemanagement zu bringen, ist momentan ein Thema für Masterabschlußarbeit. Für einen normalen Hausbesitzer ist sowas nicht machbar.


----------



## zako (9 Januar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hier möchte ich mal ergänzen, in einem der Videos ist davon die Rede, dass zur Herstellung eines Akkus eine Energie aufgebracht werden muss, mit der ein herkömmlicher Verbrenner bereits 150.000 .. 200.000 km fahren könnte. Unvorstellbar! Oder ein Versprecher? Das reicht für mich privat weit mehr als 10 Jahre! Und dann ist der Akku noch nicht einmal entsorgt. Recycling von Lithium soll ja auch extremst aufwendig bzw. absolut unrentabel sein, mit wenig Aussicht auf künftige Verbesserungen. Also wie den Dreck entsorgen? Des weiteren würde in China alle 3(?!) Wochen ein neues Kohlekraftwerk in Betrieb genommen. Das ist ebenso skandalös!
> 
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, für meinen neuen Arbeitsweg (60km täglich) einen kleinen E-Untersatz anzuschaffen. Ich könnte z.Z. sogar bei meinem AG kostenlos laden. Aber das stinkt ja alles bis zum Himmel!




Es gibt auch andere Studien, die von 50000 km ausgehen ab dann das BEV  eine bessere CO2 Bilanz hat. Man muss man sich da wirklich mehrere Experten anhören. Aber wie das dann immer so ist. Auch Prof´s können sich zoffen wie die ´Kesselflicker. 




Blockmove schrieb:


> Ladestand des Autos, Leistung der PV-Anlage, Ladestand des Solarspeichers und Tarifinfo des EVU unter einen Hut zu bringen und in ein Energiemanagement zu bringen, ist momentan ein Thema für Masterabschlußarbeit. Für einen normalen Hausbesitzer ist sowas nicht machbar.


Für den Industriebereich gibt es das ja alles schon. Ultracaps, Batterien an einem DC-Antriebsverband angeschlossen (für Powerpeak- Shaving, Netzausfallüberbrückung, ..), Einbindung von Solarfeldern direkt über einen DCDC- Converter in den Antriebszwischenkreis, Inselnetzerzeugung, Blindleistungskompensation über die Leistungselektronik, ...
Aber frag doch mal die Maschinenbauer. Obwohl irgendwo eine neue Halle gebaut wird (deren Dach man mit PV vollpflastern könnte, wird das nicht genutzt - vielleicht noch zur Einspeisung ins öffentliche Netz aber dann eben nicht mit der entsprechenden Energieeffizienz).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2021)

Das ist ein Grundlegendes Problem, das die Energiewende nicht Organisiert wird.
Der Staat ist der Meinung das sich das von selber regeln muss. 
Beispiel:
Ich wohne ja Ländlich, hier haben zwei Große Bauern von der Landwirtschaft,
auf Industrielle Subventionerschleichung umgestellt. Das heißt Viecher weg und
in großen Stil Lebensmitteln durch den Ventilator jagen.
Mmmh, versteht man nicht gleich. 
Sie haben im Abstand von ca. 100m jeweils eine Biogasanlage im großen Stil errichtet.
Diese sind natürlich so weit vom Dorf entfernt, das Sie ihre Wärme nicht los werden,
Also wird Sie über Ventilatoren weggeblasen. Die Elektrische Energie die erzeugt wird,
die müsste man nicht über Mais erzeugen, sondern da könnte man gleich den Diesel
nehmen der für die riesigen Tracktoren benötigt wird. Ökologisch ist das wie mit den 
Batterien.
Hätten Sie die Anlagen zur einer zusammen gelegt, näher ans Dorf und die Wärme ans
Dorf weitergeleitet anstatt in die Luft, würde ich es für gut befinden. 
So geht es nur darum aus Mais Geld zu machen und die Natur leidet darunter. 
Der Kreis muss beim Genehmigungsverfahren auf solche Dinge schauen, tut
er aber nicht.


----------



## zako (9 Januar 2021)

... da gibt es aber auch andere Beispiele wo über Fernwärmeleitungen Dörfer angeschlossen werden.
Aber Biogas ohne Gülleverwertung wird mittlerweile auch nicht mehr gross gefördert. Da ist PV und Wind deutlich effizienter.
Kleinere Anlagen wo die Gülle verwertet  - mit Mais ergänzt - macht noch Sinn.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Januar 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... da gibt es aber auch andere Beispiele wo über Fernwärmeleitungen Dörfer angeschlossen werden...


Oder es werden über Gasleitungen entfernt stehende BHKWs versorgt. Die größte Entfernung bei mir bekannten Anlagen beträgt 10km.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Januar 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... da gibt es aber auch andere Beispiele wo über Fernwärmeleitungen Dörfer angeschlossen werden.



Gibt's bei mir in der Nähe
https://biogas-bader.de/uberuns3.php

Wenn ich mir so die Entwicklung in der Umgebung anschaue, dann findet schon ein langsamer Umbruch statt.
Hofläden, Direktvermarktung, regionale Palletswerke, Biogas mit Fernwärme, Bürger-Solarparks, ...


----------



## zako (9 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Entwicklung in der Umgebung anschaue, dann findet schon ein langsamer Umbruch statt.
> Hofläden, Direktvermarktung, regionale Palletswerke, Biogas mit Fernwärme, Bürger-Solarparks, ...



Um jetzt nicht offtopic zu werden, vielleicht mal die Frage ob nicht auch Bürger- Solarparks / Windkraftanlagen auch die Elektromobilität weiter pushen würden? Ja, wer 10000,- da rein investiert, der wird hoffentlich den Strom selbst verbrauchen wollen. Die Realität schaut derzeit wie folgt aus: Ein lokaler Betreiber von mehreren WKA´s mit Bürgerbeteiligung wirbt seit langem dafür, dass die Investoren auch zu dem Stromanbieter wechseln, an dem der Solarstrom verkauft wird - umgestiegen sind die wenigsten. 
Aber kann der Solarpark eine Ladesäule in die Pampa stellen und für die Investoren billigen Strom anbieten? Da stellt sich dann auch keiner hin und wartet. Wenn das vorhandene Erdkabelnetz genutzt werden soll, würde es wieder teuer (wenn es überhaupt zulässig ist). 
Könnte ein Arbeitgeber z.B. Ladesäulen anbieten (mit günstigen Tarif - heute z.T. auch umsonst), aber die Autobatterien auch als Regelreserve nutzen, um z.B. teueren Spitzenstrom beim Einkauf zu vermeiden?
Denkbar wäre schon einiges ...


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2021)

Momentan ist das Thema halt: "Energiewende muss man sich leisten können und wollen".
Unser E-Auto ist der klassische Zweitwagen. Wenn ich mir Anschaffungspreis anschaue, dann ist der trotz Förderung schlichtweg teuer.
Das selbe Thema beim PV-Speicher. Auch hier muss ich auch erstmal gehörig in Vorleistung gehen.
Viel von dem was technisch möglich ist, ist für den Normalverbraucher noch nicht umsetzbar.
Energiemamangement im Privathaushalt ist aktuell nur was für "Freaks".
Aufgrund unseres Jobs sind wir als SPSler in der Lage sowas umzusetzen und Vorteile für sich zu schaffen.
Steht das E-Auto aber den ganzen Tag auf dem Firmenparkplatz, bringt das alles nix.
Ja, es ist viel vorstellbar und viel ist auch heute schon umsetzbar, aber im Kaptialismus brauchst du eben dafür auch einen Markt.


----------



## Cassandra (10 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Anschaffungspreis anschaue, dann ist der trotz Förderung schlichtweg teuer.


Ja, das ist sehr seltsam. Wo doch an so einem Fahrzeug viel weniger Teile verbaut sind, die man auch noch viel günstiger herstellen kann und von viel weniger Personal montiert werden.

Könnte natürlich sein, dass die Preise absichtlich hoch gehalten werden, damit man die Verbrenner noch verkaufen kann…

Oder sie sind so teuer, weil man Schlüsseltechnologien verschlafen hat und jetzt teure Batterien aus Fernost zukaufen muss…

Oder weil die Autohersteller wissen, dass wir deutschen so bekloppt sind und für neue Autos generell 30% mehr bezahlen, als in der restlichen Welt…

Aber am wahrscheinlichsten ist, dass die Hersteller dadurch Rücklagen bilden, um eine möglichst soziale Umstrukturierung zu ermöglichen.


----------



## MasterOhh (11 Januar 2021)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sehr seltsam. Wo doch an so einem Fahrzeug viel weniger Teile verbaut sind, die man auch noch viel günstiger herstellen kann und von viel weniger Personal montiert werden.
> 
> Könnte natürlich sein, dass die Preise absichtlich hoch gehalten werden, damit man die Verbrenner noch verkaufen kann…
> 
> ...




"Economy of scale" halt. Erst wenn die eAutos in ähnlichen Stückzahlen abgenommen werden, wie die Verbrenner, werden die Preise spürbar sinken. 

Wie sieht es bei euch in den Wohnorten eigentlich mit der Verfügbarkeit von Ladesäulen aus? Bei mir in der Stadt (>200T Einwohner) sind es weniger als 100 und davon nichtmal 10% schnellladefähig. Für mich als Laternenparker, das bisher größte Argument gegen ein eAuto .....


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2021)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sehr seltsam. Wo doch an so einem Fahrzeug viel weniger Teile verbaut sind, die man auch noch viel günstiger herstellen kann und von viel weniger Personal montiert werden.
> 
> Könnte natürlich sein, dass die Preise absichtlich hoch gehalten werden, damit man die Verbrenner noch verkaufen kann…
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich da bei bei meinem schaue, dann bin ich gar nicht sicher, ob das wirklich soviel weniger ist.
Wenn ich meine "Motor"haube öffne, dann ist da auch ordentlich voll.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch in den Wohnorten eigentlich mit der Verfügbarkeit von Ladesäulen aus? Bei mir in der Stadt (>200T Einwohner) sind es weniger als 100 und davon nichtmal 10% schnellladefähig. Für mich als Laternenparker, das bisher größte Argument gegen ein eAuto .....



Wir können uns über die Lademöglichkeiten nicht beklagen.
Die meisten sind bei uns in der Nähe von Supermärkten / Discountern.
So kann man das Laden mit dem Einkaufen verbinden.
Bei 2 Ladesäulen (Kaufland 50kW, Stadtwerke 22kW) ist das Laden (noch) kostenlos. 
Schnellladen (>100kW) ist auch dünn gesät und / oder teuer.
Bei den meisten Säulen zahlen wir 29Cent/kWh AC und 39Cent/kWh DC.
An der nächsten Schnellladesäule müsste ich 59Cent/kWh zahlen.
Unser Peugeot ist jetzt im Winter bei kaltem Akku, kaltem Auto und Kurzstreckenbetrieb ein "Säufer".
Verbrauch kann da auch mal 24kWh/100km sein, da fährt mancher Diesel aktuell sogar deutlich günstiger.
Also letztlich mussen das E-Auto zu den Lebensumständen passen.
In der Stadt ist es sicherlich deutlich schwieriger als auf dem Land.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Januar 2021)

Bei mir ( auf dem Land ) sieht man immer mehr E-Autos. Vor allem Smart, Zoe und einige Tesla.
Lademöglichkeiten gibt es auch immer mehr ( auch an klassischen Tankstellen, beim Einkaufen
und auf dem Land ganz einfach in der Garage ).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Januar 2021)

Außerdem sieht man auch immer mehr Lademöglichkeiten in Parkhäusern oder auch bei Firmen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. Bei den meisten Säulen zahlen wir 29Cent/kWh AC und 39Cent/kWh DC. ..


Wie ist das zu verstehen? Welcher Wert bezieht sich auf die 24kWh/100km?

Ich habe heute mit meinem 118D getankt. Bei 1,179€/l komme ich auf 5,22l/100km bzw. auf 6,16€/100km, allerdings bei entspannter Fahrt und bei vorwiegend günstigem Streckenprofil.


----------



## vollmi (11 Januar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie ist das zu verstehen? Welcher Wert bezieht sich auf die 24kWh/100km?
> 
> Ich habe heute mit meinem 118D getankt. Bei 1,179€/l komme ich auf 5,22l/100km bzw. auf 6,16€/100km, allerdings bei entspannter Fahrt und bei vorwiegend günstigem Streckenprofil.



jup da bist du dann mit dem diesel n stück günstiger unterwegs, als elektrisch. Aber Diesel ist ja bei euch auch supergünstig.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie ist das zu verstehen? Welcher Wert bezieht sich auf die 24kWh/100km?
> 
> Ich habe heute mit meinem 118D getankt. Bei 1,179€/l komme ich auf 5,22l/100km bzw. auf 6,16€/100km, allerdings bei entspannter Fahrt und bei vorwiegend günstigem Streckenprofil.



24kWh/100km x 0,29€/kWh = 6,96€/100km.
Tesla Model 3 braucht da doch einiges weniger.

Das Lustige beim Thema E-Auto sind aber die ganzen Beiträge in den div. Foren.
Da werden (Entschuldigung für den Ausdruck) Schwanzvergleiche was Verbrauch und Reichweite angeht gemacht, dass es nicht schlimmer geht.
Man fährt auf der Autobahn ohne Heizung, Klima, Gebläse und Licht hinterm LKW mit 85 und freut sich über 14,5 kWh/100km Verbrauch.
Bei Porsche gibt es die RS-Ausführung, wiegt 50kg weniger, hat keine Rücksitze und nicht mal vernünftige Türgriffe, kostet aber 20000 mehr.
Vielleicht wär das was bei den E-Autos.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Januar 2021)

Wobei ich sagen muss, ich sehe bei mir kaum schleichende E-Autos. Meistens schwimmen sie mit und an den Ampeln gehts dann rund.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Januar 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> jup da bist du dann mit dem diesel n stück günstiger unterwegs, als elektrisch. ...


Naja, in meinem Fall leider nur was den Kraftstoff angeht. Demnächst muss ich zur Durchsicht mit Ölwechsel usw., die Bremsen müssen nach 12 Jahren gemacht werden, TÜV ist überfällig und an der Abgasanlage wurde bisher auch erst das Mittelstück gewechselt. Dann sind neue Sommerreifen fällig, Runflat versteht sich. Da zieht ein junger, unverbrauchter Elektrischer schnell wieder vorbei.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Januar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Naja, in meinem Fall leider nur was den Kraftstoff angeht. Demnächst muss ich zur Durchsicht mit Ölwechsel usw., die Bremsen müssen nach 12 Jahren gemacht werden, TÜV ist überfällig und an der Abgasanlage wurde bisher auch erst das Mittelstück gewechselt. Dann sind neue Sommerreifen fällig, Runflat versteht sich. Da zieht ein junger, unverbrauchter Elektrischer schnell wieder vorbei.



Gegenrechnung:
Durchsicht (vielleicht ohne Ölwechsel)
Bremsen
TÜV
Sommerreifen (Runflat)
....
Trifft auch alles auf ein E-Auto zu.


----------



## zako (11 Januar 2021)

... solange Du pro Jahr weniger als 2000,  Euro reinseckst, kommst Du immer noch günstiger weg als mit nen Neuwagen (meine persönliche Meinung). 
Die Langlebigkeit muss auch  beim BEV gegeben sein.
Für mich >15 Jahre und >300000 km.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2021)

Naja Langlebigkeit ist bei den heutigen Direkteinspritzern (egal ob Diesel oder Benzin) mit Abgasrückführung absolut ein Problem.
Ausserdem sind dieMotoren heute so verbaut, dass selbst ein im Prinzip einfacher Zahnriemen oder Steuerkettenwechsel ein Vermögen kostet.


----------



## vollmi (12 Januar 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... solange Du pro Jahr weniger als 2000,  Euro reinseckst, kommst Du immer noch günstiger weg als mit nen Neuwagen (meine persönliche Meinung).
> Die Langlebigkeit muss auch  beim BEV gegeben sein.
> Für mich >15 Jahre und >300000 km.



Man muss vermutlich davon ausgehen, dass die Reichweite bei über 300'000 km vermutlich um 80% niedriger ist, als neu. Allerdings braucht ein Verbrenner in dem Alter vermutlich auch mal neue Kolbenringe oder Zylinderkopfdichtung. Aber wer investiert das in ein so altes auto, wenn es keinen Nostalgischen Wert hat.
Ich hatte vermutlich einen Montagsskoda. Aber was da nach 80000 km an Wartung reingeflossen ist. Von defektem Getriebe über, defektes Hinterachsdifferential hat der mir so alles gezeigt was kaputt gehen kann. Der Motor war aber gut ^^. Dafür war der Abschreiber richtig übel.
In zwei Jahren werde ich es dann wissen ob ich mit dem Tesla besser weg komme. Rein Rechnerisch kostet er aber doch einiges weniger Pro Kilometer, auch wenn das Leasing etwas teurer ist.


----------



## ducati (12 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 24kWh/100km x 0,29€/kWh = 6,96€/100km.
> Tesla Model 3 braucht da doch einiges weniger.
> 
> Das Lustige beim Thema E-Auto sind aber die ganzen Beiträge in den div. Foren.
> ...



Ja, das kann man sich alles so schön hinrechnen, wie mans gerne hätte... selbst beim Verbrenner gabs ja diese Diskussion schon, siehe auch NEFZ vs. WLTP...

Heizung ist beim Fahrzeug ein wichtiges Thema. Man benötigt die von Herbst bis Winter, als mehr als die Hälfte des Jahres. Beim klassischen Verbrenner wurde das nie in die Wirkungsgradberechnung mit aufgenommen, da ja als "Abfallprodukt" "umsonst" verfügbar.

Beim E-Auto muss ich die Heizenergie an der Steckdose extra mittanken. Und dann gehts weiter, heizt man dann im Fahrzeug rein elektrisch, oder mit Wärmepumpe (teurer) und/oder nutzt die Abwärme der Leistungselektronik (teurer). Irgendwie gabs auch mal die E-Autos mit Kraftstoffbetriebener Heizung, hat sich aber irgendwie nicht durchgesetzt 

Aktuell fahre ich einen Hybrid (ohne Plugin) Da ist der Verbrenner auch oft nur an, weil ich die Heizung brauche. Im Sommer fahr ich da deutlich länger rein elektrisch...
Mal sehn, wie zufrieden ich über die Jahre bin, ist halt nen Saugrohreinspritzer mit 5l Verbrauch ungefähr. Haltbarkeit wird man sehn...

Gruß.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja Langlebigkeit ist bei den heutigen Direkteinspritzern (egal ob Diesel oder Benzin) mit Abgasrückführung absolut ein Problem...


Das hängt aber auch sehr stark von der Fahrweise ab. Von defekten Turboladern oder Ladeluftkühlern hört man heute eigentlich höchst selten bis nie.




Blockmove schrieb:


> .. Ausserdem sind die Motoren heute so verbaut, dass selbst ein im Prinzip einfacher Zahnriemen oder Steuerkettenwechsel ein Vermögen kostet.


Das war gestern.  Selbst Wechselintervalle von Zahnriemen moderner Verbrennungsmotoren werden heute mit bis zu 240.000km angegeben. Bis dahin ist ein BEV schon dreimal geschreddert.




vollmi schrieb:


> Man muss vermutlich davon ausgehen, dass die Reichweite bei über 300'000 km vermutlich um 80% niedriger ist, als neu...


Das ist ja traumhaft. Glaubst du wirklich, du fährst mit einem Elektroauto 300.000km? Was versprechen denn die Hersteller? Lebensdauer und Kilometerleistung von Batterie und vom Gesamtkunstwerk? Was kostet ggf. eine neue Batterie?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das hängt aber auch sehr stark von der Fahrweise ab. Von defekten Turboladern oder Ladeluftkühlern hört man heute eigentlich höchst selten bis nie.
> 
> 
> Das war gestern.  Selbst Wechselintervalle von Zahnriemen moderner Verbrennungsmotoren werden heute mit bis zu 240.000km angegeben. Bis dahin ist ein BEV schon dreimal geschreddert.
> ...



Im Forum motor-talk.de gibt es wahrscheinlich ähnlich viele Gruselgeschichten wie hier rund um das TIA-Portal.

 Der VM-Motor EA111-TSI und Steuerkette ist ein nicht endendes Thema.

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit bei meinem Sharan einmal die Wasserpumpe (gleich mit Zahnriemen) und einmal Abgaskühler wechseln müssen. Aktuell wurde mir ein neuer DPF in Aussicht gestellt, der 3.000 Eur kosten soll. 

Gibt es beim Stromer alles nicht. Da ist nur der Akku der Knackpunkt.

Warum soll ein Stromer die 300.000 km nicht schaffen?


----------



## PN/DP (12 Januar 2021)

Wieviele Stunden seiner Lebensdauer hängt ein E-Auto an Ladestationen für 300.000 km?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wieviele Stunden seiner Lebensdauer hängt ein E-Auto an Ladestationen für 300.000 km?



Da ein Auto im Durchschnitt nur ein Stunde am Tag verwendet wird (Stand 2015) – und sonst nutzlos rumsteht – haben wir genügend Zeit zum Laden 

https://www.wiwo.de/technologie/mob...er-fahren-die-deutschen-im-jahr/11511178.html


----------



## Heinileini (12 Januar 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Da ein Auto im Durchschnitt nur ein Stunde am Tag verwendet wird (Stand 2015) – und sonst nutzlos rumsteht – haben wir genügend Zeit zum Laden


Mit welcher DurschnittsGeschwindigkeit wird es in dieser einen täglichen Stunde bewegt?


----------



## PN/DP (12 Januar 2021)

Wenn das Auto in dieser einen Stunde durchschnittlich 50 km fährt, muß man ca 16,5 Jahre lang täglich 1 Stunde fahren um 300.000 km zu schaffen. Wenn man die 300.000 km schneller abfahren will, wird es wohl irgendwann knapp und ungünstig mit Ladezeiten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2021)

Im Link oben ist von ca. 12.000 km p.a. die Rede.

12.000/365 sind rund 33 km am Tag. Jetzt dürft ihr selber weiterrechnen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Januar 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> .. Warum soll ein Stromer die 300.000 km nicht schaffen?


Das war tatsächlich nur meine unqualifizierte Einschätzung. Ich habe gestern abend noch etwas recherchiert. Ich schätze, ich habe die Akkustandzeiten unterschätzt. Da werden ja Akkus gepimt, die 2 Millionen Kilometer halten sollen. Das übertrifft mein Vorstellungsvermögen geringfügig. Da muss man ja umgehend die 300.000km für absolut möglich halten. Andererseits ist den Auto-Bauern von heute herzlich egal, was in 15 Jahren zutage kommt, wenn sie nur ihren Kram verkaufen können. Außerdem wissen die ganz genau, dass es so wie so anders kommt.

Bin ich jetzt ein Verschwörungstheoretiker  ?


----------



## vollmi (13 Januar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist ja traumhaft. Glaubst du wirklich, du fährst mit einem Elektroauto 300.000km? Was versprechen denn die Hersteller? Lebensdauer und Kilometerleistung von Batterie und vom Gesamtkunstwerk? Was kostet ggf. eine neue Batterie?



Nein, da die Autos in der Firma eh immer geleast werden, werde ich den vier Jahre fahren und dann wechseln. 
Allerdings wurde ich ja erst auf Tesla aufmerksam weil zwei meiner Freunde je einen gebrauchten S gekauft haben, der eine hat nun schon weit über 300'000 km drauf und der andere wird sie dieses Jahr knacken. 
Was sie mir gesagt haben seien nur der Computer einmal gewechselt worden und der Vorgänger musste den Motor bei einem mal wechseln lassen (auf garantie). Beide haben noch 86% bzw 91% Kapazität. Der Eine läd dabei fast nur DC bei Tesla, wegen gratis.

Ich gehe davon aus, das in meinem M3 neuere Akkutechnik drin ist und diese nochmal etwas weniger nachlassen. 
Und die neuen M3 und Y aus China haben ja LiFePO4 Akkus drin, welche man nun bedenkenlos auf 100% laden kann und die erst noch günstiger sind. Ich denke also, die Entwicklung bleibt nicht stehen.
Ich lade zum Akku schonen üblicherweise auf 80% daheim. Das reicht für die ganze Deutschschweiz. Vorm Brünig lade ich dann nochmal auf 80% in Affoltern, aber nur weil es auf der anderen Seite nirgens Tesla Ladestationen hat nur n Haufen AC Säulen. Da will ich dann ja nicht warten.
Im Knonaueramt (Affoltern) hat Tesla letztes Jahr mal kurz 24 Ladesäulen hingestellt, da gabs bisher nur vier allgmeine Ladesäulen welche erst noch das doppelte für den Strom verlangen.
Aber bei der Raststätte ist eh alles total überteuert, vom Sprit bis zum Kaffee ^^


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2021)

Die letzten paar Wochen konnte ich den Wagen auch mal bei richtigen Minusgraden testen. Wenn man mit kalter Batterie losfährt (also ohne vorheizen an der Steckdose daheim) bricht die Reichweite bei 80% Akkuladung ruckzuck auf 350km ein bei -15°C. üblicherweise fülle ich aber meinen Kalender aus und der Wagen ist rechtzeitig zum losfahren schön warm inklusive Akku. Dann ist die Reichweite bei den Temperaturen entsprechend dem Mehrverbrauch kürzer. ich brauch bei -10 Grad grad etwa 22kWh pro 100km statt 18kWh pro 100km.

Winterstau stehen ist auch sehr angenehm. Heizung auf angenehme 23 Grad stellen und warten. Die Heizung nimmt sich 1-1.3kWh im letzten Stau hätte ich n Tag lang drin aushalten können. Hatte noch 50kWh im Akku. 
Gibt einem ein sicheres gefühl. Das trotz der Unkenrufe der Akku bei Minusgraden nicht direkt nach ner Stunde leer ist


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Februar 2021)

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich habe erst den Bericht des neuen Plaid Modell gelesen. Schon verrückt. 0-100 in angegebenen "schneller als 2.1s"
Da kauft sich einer für 3 Mil. einen Bugatti mit V16 Quadturbo und wird da an der Ampel von einem 120.000€ Elektro-Serienfahrzeug
locker stehen gelassen. ROFLMAO

https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de...a-model-s-model-x-2021-plaid-antrieb-1100-ps/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2021)

@vollmi,
ich habe ja raus gehört das du Fan von Amerikanischen Autos bist,
wie ist den deiner Meinung nach die Qualität von deinen Tesla?


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @vollmi,
> ich habe ja raus gehört das du Fan von Amerikanischen Autos bist,
> wie ist den deiner Meinung nach die Qualität von deinen Tesla?



Da ich Fan von Amerikanischen Autos bin und die Corvette C5 immernoch habe. Kann ich nur sagen, ich bin ziemlich Schmerzfrei. Die Qualität des Teslas ist aber Welten besser als die der Corvette aber nicht ansatzweise ein Vergleich zum Skoda Oktavia. Also Spaltmasse und so sind alle okay (bei mir für mich) auch ist der Innenraum echt edel und wertig. Die Veganen Kunstledersitze sind der Hammer.
Aber als sich mein (etwas übergewichtiger) Freund reingesetzt hat, hat er direkt ne Verschalung an der B-Säule abgerissen. Die ist nur geklippt und superempfindlich montiert, Beim Skoda kann man die Innenverkleidung nicht ohne Angstschweiss abmachen das ist so fest. Ich hab da jetzt stabilere Klips genommen um sie wieder fest zu machen.

Aber es klappert nix. Fühlt sich gut an. Mittlerweile wurde der Innenraum überarbeitet und der klavierlack weggelassen, was die ganze Sache nochmal wertiger macht. Aber mir gefällt mein Innenraum auch so.


----------



## Krumnix (15 Februar 2021)

Wir haben in der Flotte 2x Tesla Model 3 und 2x Hyundai Kona.
Von der Qualität ist der Tesla im direkten Vergleich weit hinter dem Kona. Man merkt hier klar und deutlich die Erfahrung von Hyundai (auch wenn sie im Vergleich zu VW/BMW sicher auch schlechter sind).

Der Tesla ist mit seinen Spielereien im Vorteil. Wer aber ein "normales" Auto fahren möchte, ist mit dem Kona viel besser bedient.
Ich mag dieses riesige Tablet nicht und wenn ich keine Anzeigen im Sichtfeld habe und keine realen Tasten, dann fühle ich mich unsicher.
Auf der Autobahn mit alle Assistenten ist die Bedienung sicher toll, aber im Stadtverkehr eine Katastrophe.

Wir haben seit letzter Woche den neuen Polestar2 zum Testen aus dem Autohaus erhalten.
Das nenn ich mal wirklich ein richtig gutes E-Auto. 
Qualität passt, Bedienung super. Modern und doch gewohnt intuitiv. Und dann noch der Preis. Von diesem Fahrzeug wäre ich sogar privat überzeugt.


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Februar 2021)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Ich mag dieses riesige Tablet nicht und wenn ich keine Anzeigen im Sichtfeld habe und keine realen Tasten, dann fühle ich mich unsicher.
> Auf der Autobahn mit alle Assistenten ist die Bedienung sicher toll, aber im Stadtverkehr eine Katastrophe.



Hat nicht letztens sogar ein Gericht entschieden, daß der Touchscreen mit einem Handy zu vergleichen ist und während der Fahrt nicht bedient werden darf!?
Also nix mit Heizung einstellen während der Fahrt


----------



## vollmi (15 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hat nicht letztens sogar ein Gericht entschieden, daß der Touchscreen mit einem Handy zu vergleichen ist und während der Fahrt nicht bedient werden darf!?
> Also nix mit Heizung einstellen während der Fahrt



Das wär mir neu. Allerdings ist die Sprachbedienung ziemlich gut.


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Februar 2021)

> Das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) in Karlsruhe bestätigte in einem  letztinstanzlichen Urteil (1 Rb 36 Ss 832/19) ein Fahrverbot für einen  Tesla-Fahrer, der bei Regen von der Straße abkam, weil er das Intervall  des Scheibenwischers am Zentralbildschirm verstellen wollte.
> 
> 
> Im Leitsatz des Urteils heißt es: "Der fest im Fahrzeug der Marke  Tesla eingebaute Berührungsbildschirm (Touchscreen) ist ein  elektronisches Gerät i.S.d. § 23 Abs. 1a S. 1 u. 2 StVO, dessen  Bedienung dem Kraftfahrzeugführer nur unter den Voraussetzungen dieser  Vorschrift gestattet ist, ohne dass es darauf ankommt, welchen Zweck der  Fahrzeugführer mit der Bedienung verfolgt.



https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de...en-touchscreenbedienung-fuer-scheibenwischer/


----------



## vollmi (18 Februar 2021)

Ich find dieses Erklärvideo noch interessant, über die Antriebseinheit eines Teslas:





Ich bastel ja öfter an meiner Corvette rum und bin wirklich erstaunt, wie simpel die Antriebseinheit des Teslas aufgebaut ist, allerdings auch was für massive Komponenten hier verbaut werden, würd ich wundernehmen was die Lager so kosten. Bei der Vette sind die teuersten Lager ja die für die Kardanwelle zum Heck weil die mit Motordrehzahl dreht und recht viel Masse hat. Da liegen die Lager bei ca. 15 Euro das Stück. Aber die sind mehr oder weniger SKF Standardlager.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juni 2021)

Es gibt ja doch noch innovative Ansätze  .


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juni 2021)

Alternative Ansätze gibt es ... Nur so wie es aussieht setzt sich wohl die Batterie durch.
Es wurden und werden aktuell Milliarden in die Richtung investiert. Ich denke das Drops ist gelutscht.


----------



## JSEngineering (1 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Alternative Ansätze gibt es ... Nur so wie es aussieht setzt sich wohl die Batterie durch.
> Es wurden und werden aktuell Milliarden in die Richtung investiert. Ich denke das Drops ist gelutscht.


Hier im Norden wird zumindest mit Wasserstoff getestet, wegen der vielen Windkraft.
Es fährt der erste Wasserstoff-Zug. (Leider dürfen an der Tankstelle keine Wasserstoff-LKW tanken, weil dann die Förderbedingungen nicht eingehalten werden  🤦‍♂️).
EWE testet die Speicherung von Wasserstoff in unterirdischen Kavernen und wie sauber der Wasserstoff wieder raus kommt.
Es tut sich was, aber langsam.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juni 2021)

Ganz ohne Batterie geht es mit der Methanol-Brennstoffzelle ja schließlich auch nicht. Von daher ist eine Investition in dieser Richtung nicht völlig vergebens. Und die Windkraft kann man sicherlich auch in die Gewinnung synthetischer Kraftstoffe stecken.

Ich denke und hoffe, hier ist der Drops noch lange nicht gelutscht. Die Lobby der E-Automobilbauer sieht das derzeit natürlich noch anders. Die noch immer ungelösten Probleme der Versorgung und der Sicherheit von "konventionellen" E- und H-Fahrzeugen wären mit Methanol als Energieträger jedenfalls beseitigt. In der Reichweite ist man gegenüber Kolben-Verbrennern auch nicht mehr eingeschränkt. Das wäre doch ein riesiger Schritt nach vorn? Oder wo ist der Haken?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Alternative Ansätze gibt es ... Nur so wie es aussieht setzt sich wohl die Batterie durch.
> Es wurden und werden aktuell Milliarden in die Richtung investiert. Ich denke das Drops ist gelutscht.


Grundsätzlich meine ich, das es keinen Sinn macht, nach der Verbrenner-Monokultur pauschal auf die E-Monokultur zu setzen. Der CO2-Abdruck der E-Autos ist ja auch enorm.

Von daher sollte diverse Technologien erforscht und weiterentwickelt werden – verschiedene Anwendungsfälle wie große LKWs, Lieferverkehr, Individualverkehr, Schifffahrt oder Flugbetrieb haben ja alle unterschiedliche Anforderungen, für die wir Lösungen brauchen, wenn nicht länger Erdöl und Erdgas verbrannt werden soll.

Da wir die Sonnenenergie im Überfluss haben, kommt es gar nicht so auf die Effzienz an, wenn die Energie ein paar mal gewandelt wird, bis sie uns fortbewegt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juni 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... Da wir die Sonnenenergie im Überfluss haben ...


Oh, haben wir das denn?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Oh, haben wir das denn?


Gerade draußen, Gewitter gibt es Donnerstag erst wieder.


----------



## vollmi (1 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gerade draußen, Gewitter gibt es Donnerstag erst wieder.


Was ist denn dieses „draussen“ von dem alle reden?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juni 2021)

Kann man von Überschuss sprechen?


----------



## zako (1 Juni 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kann man von Überschuss sprechen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juni 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 54571


Quelle?
Traue nie einer Studie die du.......


----------



## zako (1 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Traue nie einer Studie die du.......


Da muss ich Dir wirklich recht geben. 
Am besten selbst folgende Daten ermitteln (aus seriösen Quellen - diese zu qualifizieren überlasse ich Dir selbst):
- weltweiter Verbrauch elektrischer Energie
- Solarertrag pro Quadratmeter (z.B. PV aber auch gerne Aufwindanlagen, Solarthermische Kraftwerke,)
Viel Spaß beim Rechnen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juni 2021)

Aktuell hat Photovoltaik 9 % Anteil:









						Anteil der Photovoltaik an der Stromerzeugung in Deutschland bis 2022 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2022 wurden 10,9 Prozent des erzeugten Stroms durch Photovoltaik produziert.




					de.statista.com
				




Dabei ist das Dachpotential zu 11 % ausgenutzt:









						Photovoltaik-Potenzial in Deutschland: 89 Prozent auf Hausdächern noch ungenutzt - Solarserver
					

Eine Analyse von EUPD Research hat ergeben, dass das Photovoltaik-Potenzial in Deutschland nur zu elf Prozent ausgeschöpft ist. Baden-Württemberg spitze.



					www.solarserver.de
				




OK, etwas Windkraft benötigten wir auch noch, aber bei einen Komplettausbau würde Photovoltaik fast reichen.

Anderseits gibt es Millionen von Parkplätzen in Freiflächen, die mit Solarzellen überdacht werden könnten. 

Zugegeben, dass ist ein wenige theoretisch, weil Erzeugung und Verbrauch nicht beliebig synchronisiert werden kann – abr mit genügend Stromspeicher und Power2Gas wäre man flexibler.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juni 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kann man von Überschuss sprechen?


Mit "Sonnenenergie im Überfluss" meinte ich gernerell die Einstrahlung der Sonne, mit der aktuelle Energiebedarf problemlos gedeckt weden könnte – würde man sie nutzen.  Nur nur zur Stromerzeugug, sondern auch thermisch, da ist der Wirkungsgrad viel höher.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juni 2021)

Beim Thema Energie rückt neben der Erzeugung immer mehr das Thema Verteilung bzw. Transport und auch Speicherung in den den Vordergrund. Klar kann ein Großteil des EnergieBedarfs mit regenerativen Energien erzeugt werden, aber dann?
E-Autos und auch PV-Speicher bieten hier interessante Möglichkeiten (Stromcloud, Smartgrid).
Wir haben hier im Umkreis ein paar Dörfer mit richtigen Energieüberschuß. Die Energie aus den vielen PV-Anlagen kann kaum mehr vom Netz aufgenommen werden. Große Anlagen werden da nicht mehr genehmigt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2021)

Das ist doch das Dilemma, da wurde doch Jahre lang
versäumt eine Infrastruktur aufzubauen. Jetzt versuchen
Sie es mit der Gewalt und nur zwei..drei Trassen.
So etwas gehört in Staatshand, wie Telekommunikation,
Bahn, Post, Energie, Versorgung und Entsorgung.
In den letzten Jahrzehnten wurde alles für die schnelle
Mark verkauft, jetzt ist alles Privat, jeder kocht sein eignes
Süppchen mit zu viel zu hohen Preisen.
Alleine wenn man Bahn fahren wollte, von München nach
Hamburg, ist das doch viel zu teuer.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juni 2021)

Also mit der Bahn stimmt nicht. Vor ein paar Tagen von München nach Düsseldorf in der 1.Klasse für 90€. Ohne Bahncard.

bei allen anderen Punkten gebe ich dir recht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also mit der Bahn stimmt nicht. Vor ein paar Tagen von München nach Düsseldorf in der 1.Klasse für 90€. Ohne Bahncard.
> 
> bei allen anderen Punkten gebe ich dir recht


90.-€ finde ich zu teuer, 30,-€ ist angemessen.
Allerdings muss der feine Herr ja 1. Klasse fahren


----------



## ducati (2 Juni 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Da wir die Sonnenenergie im Überfluss haben, kommt es gar nicht so auf die Effzienz an, wenn die Energie ein paar mal gewandelt wird, bis sie uns fortbewegt.


Oha, irgendwie wirtschaftlich sollte das ganze aber auch noch bleiben.
Aktuell ist die Herstellung von Wasserstoff aus Strom alles andere als wirtschaftlich. Mal von dem darauf folgenden Aufwand zur Speicherung auch noch abgesehn (hoher Druck oder tiefe Temperatur)
Zur zeit wird der allermeiste Wasserstoff aus Erdgas gewonnen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Zur zeit wird der allermeiste Wasserstoff aus Erdgas gewonnen...


Ich habe ja nicht so eine Ahnung, ist da überhaupt noch irgendein
Wirkungsgrad vorhanden oder ist es besser gleich das Gas zu tanken?


----------



## vollmi (2 Juni 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Batterie geht es mit der Methanol-Brennstoffzelle ja schließlich auch nicht. Von daher ist eine Investition in dieser Richtung nicht völlig vergebens. Und die Windkraft kann man sicherlich auch in die Gewinnung synthetischer Kraftstoffe stecken.
> 
> Ich denke und hoffe, hier ist der Drops noch lange nicht gelutscht. Die Lobby der E-Automobilbauer sieht das derzeit natürlich noch anders. Die noch immer ungelösten Probleme der Versorgung und der Sicherheit von "konventionellen" E- und H-Fahrzeugen wären mit Methanol als Energieträger jedenfalls beseitigt. In der Reichweite ist man gegenüber Kolben-Verbrennern auch nicht mehr eingeschränkt. Das wäre doch ein riesiger Schritt nach vorn? Oder wo ist der Haken?


Neben dem Effizienzfaktor, sehe ich bei den Alternativen zu BEV den wesentlich grösseren Wartungsaufwand. Wenn man Methanol oder Wasserstoff wieder in Strom wandeln will (in einem Fahrzeug) dann ist da doch recht komplexe Technik dahinter. Wohingegen beim BEV nur ne Batterie n ziemlich verschleissfreien Wechselrichter und eine Elektromaschine braucht.

Will man Wasserstoff oder Methanol konventionell im Fahrzeug verbrennen, kommt zur Komplexität und Wartungsaufwand noch ein unterirdischer Wirkungsgrad dazu.

Der Hauptvorteil von Wasserstoff und Methanol ist IMHO nur die Energiedichte. Also für Flugzeuge könnte ich mir das als sinnvolle Lösung vorstellen.

Wir haben also beim Brennstoffzellenauto, zwei Teile die zwingend altern. Der Akku und die Brennstoffzelle wobei die Brennstoffzelle aktuell bei etwa 300'000km ist?
Ausserdem kann man weder Methanol noch Wasserstoff, so einfach daheim Herstellen, sondern muss das irgendwo tanken und ist zwingend von diesen Preisen abhängig. Wohingegen Strom zumindest das Potential hat zu 100% daheim hergestellt zu werden.

Aber wie immer, die Zukunft ist ungewiss. Vielleicht hat einer demnächst nochmal ein Entwicklungsschub in der Brennstoffzelle, oder direkt ein tragbarer _Mr. Fusion_ Home Energy Reactor.


----------



## Movment (2 Juni 2021)

sehe halt das problem bei wasserstoff im ausbau der tankstellen und die wartezeiten... tanken geht zwar realtiv schnell, unter 5min, aber bis dann die tanks den druck wieder aufgebaut haben von ca 700 Bar verstreicht doch viel zeit... (im schnitt bei einen stopp ca.30-40min) aber ich denke /hoffe das da die technik noch etwas offen hat...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also mit der Bahn stimmt nicht. Vor ein paar Tagen von München nach Düsseldorf in der 1.Klasse für 90€. Ohne Bahncard.
> 
> bei allen anderen Punkten gebe ich dir recht


Dann ist es aber günstiger geworden, wir wollten vor 10 Jahren von Augsburg nach Köln zu einer Beerdigung und es hätte bei
der Bahn 800€ gekostet ( 100 pro Person pro Fahrt ), ICE 2 Klasse. War natürlich kurzfristig, plant man Bahnreisen rechtzeitig dann
sind die Tickets auch günstiger.

Wir sind dann mit meinem Auto gefahren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Dilemma, da wurde doch Jahre lang
> versäumt eine Infrastruktur aufzubauen. Jetzt versuchen
> Sie es mit der Gewalt und nur zwei..drei Trassen....


Problem mit den Trassen ( und auch HGÜ Leitungen ) ist halt, dass es für die Betreiber zum Kampf wird, diese
zu bauen. Genehmigungsverfahren, Grundstücke... und dann noch die Bürgerproteste die Veto´s / Beschwerden
einlegen, irgendjemand hat dann noch einen irgendeinen besonderenSalamander auf dem Baugrundstück des Strommast
gesehen und und und.

Alleine wenn schon eine Stromtrasse in Sichtweite eines Haus gebaut werden soll, werden klagen eingereicht wegen
Wertminderung der Immobilie.

Und so vergehen Jahre von der Planung bis zur Realisierung. Und zufrieden ist am Ende doch keiner. Die Protestler sind
immer noch sauer, viele haben Angst vor HGÜ Strahlung usw.

Im gewissen Rahmen kann ich es auch verstehen, ich möchte auch keinen 440KV Strommast in direkter Sicht.
Ich würde mal gerne wissen, bei einer Trasse von z.B. 400KM, wieviele Klagen da eingereicht werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2021)

Deutschland ist mit seinen Protesten eine Katastrophe,
Funkmasten wollte damals auch keiner, mittlerweile hat
jeder ein Handy und beklagt sich über den schlechten 
Empfang.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juni 2021)

Infrastruktur ist ein ganz komplexes Thema.
Trassen (Stromautobahnen) sind beinahe das kleinste Problem.
Das gesamte Netz vom Feldweg bis zur Autobahn muss an die geänderte Lage angepasst werden.
Früher gab es ganze Stadteile / Dörfer wo Elektroheizung (Nachtspeicheröfen) Standard war.
Entsprechend ist das Netz und die Hausanschlüsse ausgeführt.
Hier kannst du ohne Probleme Wallboxen, Wärmepumpen, Solarspeicher, ... betreiben.
Dann kam aber das Aus für die Elektroheizung und der Strombedarf der Privathaushalte wurde deutlichst geringer.
Also Netzausbau (Feldweg) entsprechend reduziert. Und nun kehrt sich alles wieder um ... Wenn die Sonne scheint drängeln sich die privaten PV-Elektronen auf dem Feldweg und abends wollen nun die BEV-Ladeelektronen drüber.


----------



## JSEngineering (2 Juni 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Will man Wasserstoff oder Methanol konventionell im Fahrzeug verbrennen, kommt zur Komplexität und Wartungsaufwand noch ein unterirdischer Wirkungsgrad dazu.


Ich sehe bei der ganzen Diskussion am Ende nur folgendes Problem: Wir haben auf der ganzen Welt (wir dürfen ja nicht immer nur D betrachten) Milliarden Fahrzeuge, die momentan mit Verbrennungsmotoren ausgestattet sind. Die verschwinden ja nicht alle plötzlich.

Auch unsere Fahrzeuge in D: Wenn wir auch alle in absehbarer Zeit auf Elektro umsteigen, unsere "Alt"-Fahrzeuge fahren ja noch Jahrzehnte weiter, die verschrotten wir ja nicht alle.

Also muß - als Übergang, der sicherlich aber lange dauert - eine Möglichkeit gefunden werden, die alten Verbrennungsmotore umweltfreundlich zu betreiben.
Dann können wir - in der reichen Welt - langsam auf Elektro umsteigen. Und irgendwann in 80 Jahren fahren sie dann auch in Afrika oder Indien elektrisch, weil unsere alten Elektroautos da angekommen sind...

Zu guter Letzt hat mir noch keiner sagen können, wenn wir alle Batterien, Brennstoffzellen und Solarzellen brauchen, ob wir dafür überhaupt genug Rohstoffe haben, die auch verfügbar sind, oder ob wir dafür unseren komletten Planeten umgraben müssen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> ...Und irgendwann in 80 Jahren fahren sie dann auch in Afrika oder Indien elektrisch, weil unsere alten Elektroautos da angekommen sind...


Ich war vor zwei Jahren in Indien und auf SriLanka. Ich habe noch nie so viele Hybride und Elektroautos gesehen wie dort ( Steuervorteil + Importsteuervorteil )
Unterschätze das mal nicht. Dort gab es auch alle möglichen Fahrzeuge in Hybrid- und E-version, die es bei uns nur als Benziner
oder Diesel gibt. Ich habe mir dort ein Sharan-ähnliches Fahrzeug von Toyota gemietet mit Prius Hybrid Technik und war
begeistert.


PS:
Auf Sri Lanka habe ich erstmals ( zahlreiche ) E-Golf gesehen. Die habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt in Deutschland noch nie gesehen.


----------



## vollmi (2 Juni 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Also muß - als Übergang, der sicherlich aber lange dauert - eine Möglichkeit gefunden werden, die alten Verbrennungsmotore umweltfreundlich zu betreiben.
> Dann können wir - in der reichen Welt - langsam auf Elektro umsteigen. Und irgendwann in 80 Jahren fahren sie dann auch in Afrika oder Indien elektrisch, weil unsere alten Elektroautos da angekommen sind...
> 
> Zu guter Letzt hat mir noch keiner sagen können, wenn wir alle Batterien, Brennstoffzellen und Solarzellen brauchen, ob wir dafür überhaupt genug Rohstoffe haben, die auch verfügbar sind, oder ob wir dafür unseren komletten Planeten umgraben müssen.


Ich denke nicht, dass man für die derzeit betriebenen Fahrzeuge eine Spritalternative gefunden werden muss. Auch wenn unsere alten Fahrzeuge erstmal nach Africa runterschippern. Können die diese noch mit konventionellen Treibstoffen tanken, das umschwenken wird automatisch passieren und muss auch nicht forciert werden. Wenn die 1.Welt Länder kaum noch Treibstoffe kaufen, wird eh weniger gefördert und dementsprechend teurer. So das die 3. Welt Länder automatisch zu alternativen wechseln werden, denn auch die BEV werden irgendwann da unten landen.
Und in einer Lehmhütte ist es vermutlich einfacher über Zeit Strom zu produzieren als Diesel.

Ob allerdings BEV wirklich nach ihrer Nutzungsdauer hier so exportiert werden wie die konventionellen Fahrzeuge wage ich zu bezweifeln. Denn immerhin haben die darin enthaltenen Rohstoffe noch einen beträchtlichen Wert, der Akku wird eher ausgebaut und als Stationärer Energiespeicher weiter verwendet werden. Die verwendeten Metalle wie Kupfer sind leicht zugänglich und werden eher hier recycled.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und in einer Lehmhütte ist es vermutlich einfacher über Zeit Strom zu produzieren als Diesel.


Ich wohne in einen Haus aus Lehm, mir fällt beides schwer.


----------



## vollmi (2 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einen Haus aus Lehm, mir fällt beides schwer.


Dein Heim hab ich mir jetzt anders vorgestellt
eher so!



ich meinte damit eher. Auch in einfachsten Verhältnis ist es einfacher ne Solarzelle oder einfachen Windgenerator aufzustellen. Als einen Oelbohrturm inkl. Raffinerie aufzutun.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dein Heim hab ich mir jetzt anders vorgestellt
> eher so!
> Anhang anzeigen 54582


Na so modern wird es noch nicht sein


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 90.-€ finde ich zu teuer, 30,-€ ist angemessen.
> Allerdings muss der feine Herr ja 1. Klasse fahren



Wer kann der kann. Und das Ticket habe ich 2 Tage vor Abfahrt gekauft. Der Zug war nicht mal zu einem Drittel gefüllt. Vielleicht sind das noch Coronapreise. Ich hab keine Ahnung. Normalerweise bin ich kein Zugfahrer


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Juni 2021)

"Sonnenenergie, Windenergie, Überfluss und Völlerei"

Ich werde noch immer nicht den Gedanken los, dass derartige "Energieumleitung" globale Einflüsse auf das Klima bzw. auf die Natur hat, an die heute noch niemand denkt. Nicht dass irgendwann der innere Erdkern stehen bleibt, oder so  .

Nachtrag:
Gerade aktuell auf "WELT" gesehen, zugunsten der Umwelt denkt man über ein Comeback der Nuklear-Energie nach. Selbst das Orakel Greta Thunberg befürwortet dies unter bestimmten Umständen. Oder heißt das Furunkel?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich werde noch immer nicht den Gedanken los, dass derartige "Energieumleitung" globale Einflüsse auf das Klima bzw. auf die Natur hat, an die heute noch niemanNicht dass irgendwann der innere Erdkern stehen bleibt, oder so  .


ich glaube das schaffen selbst wir nicht, wir sitzen auf einen
glühenden Feuerball mit einer ganz dünnen Kruste.
Der Dreht ja nicht aus eigener Energie, sondern durch einen noch
größen Feuerball ohne Kruste.

Im folgenden Video kann mal reinschaue, was da so los ist.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juni 2021)

Obwohl ich ja wirklich mit unserem E-Auto zufrieden bin, hat's mich heute mal richtig angekotzt.
Wir haben heute die Verwandtschaft im Raum Nürnberg besucht. Also von mir rund 320km Hin- und Zurück.
Da braucht unserer e208 einen Ladestopp.
Also vor der Fahrt in 2 Apps nach Schnellladesäulen geschaut und gesehen, dass es in Schwabach am Autohof eine neue Ladestation gibt.
Passt natrürlich prima. Also dahin gefahren und festgestellt, dass alle Säulen abgedeckt sind und nicht in Betrieb sind ... Obwohl im Internet was anderes steht.
So 5km auf der A6 zurück Raststätte Kammersteiner Land. Ladesäule reagiert nicht auf Landekarte und sagt Handy-App benutzen.
Handy-App funktioniert bis zum Ladestart ... Keine Kommunikation. Hotline angerufen. Säule gestört .. Laden nicht möglich. Also bei der nächsten Ausfahrt runter und Kammersteiner Land in Gegenrichtung angefahren. Anderer Anbieter ... Freischaltung über Internetseite. Funktioniert nicht. Hotline bestätigt Probleme mit neuem Apple IOS.
Nagut nächste Ladesäule gesucht. In Schwabach im Einkaufsgebiet laut Navigation 50kW - Ladesäule ... In Wirklichkeit 11kW.
Also zur nächsten Säule (Nr 5) Belegt von 2 Dauerparkern. Wenigstens war das Ladekabel lang genug, so dass wir in 2 Reihe etwas Laden konnten. Nach 10 Minuten reduziert die Säule die Ladeleistung ... Warum auch immer.
Also Schnellader in Nürnberg gesucht und hingefahren. An einer Tankstelle, aber Zufahrt mit Absperrband zu. Die nette Dame an der Kasse hat uns dann aber doch hinfahren lassen. Und da dann endlich Laden wie es sein soll. Einstecken, Ladekarte an Leser halten und nach 30min war das Auto wieder auf 80%.
Fast 2 Stunden Zeit und 50km Strecke verschwendet.

Ist mir bei uns in der Gegend noch nie passiert.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## vollmi (14 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ladekarte an Leser halten und nach 30min war das Auto wieder auf 80%.
> Fast 2 Stunden Zeit und 50km Strecke verschwendet.


Ich musste einmal von einem Tesla Stall umparken zu dem nebendran, weil der erste partout nicht laden wollte. Hat mich tierisch genervt.
Was wenn die anderen 11 belegt gewesen wären?
😇

Nein solche Erlebnisse wie du hatte ich bisher glücklicherweise nicht. Vor allem die grossen wie Ionity und Move an den Autobahnen, sind sehr zuverlässig und schnell (aber auch wahnsinnig Teuer).
Mittlerweile habe ich mir angewöhnt auch gleich anzufragen ob man im Hotel laden kann. Meist bieten sie einem an anzustecken und den Wagen nach ein paar stunden umzuparken. Dasselbe am Flughafen, entweder stelle ich ihn auf einem ausgerüsteten Parkplatz ab (gleicher preis wie normaler + Strom) oder der Walet Dienst läd ihn auf bevor er den Wagen zur Ankunft bringt.

Interessantes Erlebnis. Ich fuhr zu einem Freund in Deutschland. Akku so auf 30% also ausreichend um später auf dem Rückweg beim Subway was zu essen und zu laden. Da springt sein Nachbar von der anderen Strassenseite schnell rüber und fragt ob ich nicht bei ihm laden will. Er hätte zwar kein E-Auto aber die Wallbox hätte er beim Hausbau grad mit machen lassen. Er will mal sehen wie das funktioniert 

Ich persönlich bin mittlerweile so angefixt, dass ich neben dem vorbestellten Cybertruck noch einen F150 Lightning bestellen werde, der erste wird gewinnen. Die sollen dann den Navara als Zugfahrzeug ablösen.
Die Technischen Daten des F150 sind schon faszinierend, einen 400 Liter Frunk, also einen Kofferaum mit den Ausmassen findet man bei einem herkömmlichen Pickup normalerweise nicht. Entweder man läd sein Equippment zu du den Baumaterialien ins Wetter auf die Brücke oder stopft es irgendwie auf die Rückbank. Dazu noch die Möglichkeit 80kw/h 2400W als normal oder drehstom abzugeben. Allerdings derzeit noch nur als 120/240VAC


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2021)

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich bisher mit EnBW-Ladesäulen gemacht.
Da gab's bisher noch nie irgendwas. Ionity zickt manchmal. Kommunikation zwischen Säule und Auto.
Liest man auch gelegentlich in Foren.
Die "Großen" haben mittlerweile auch fast alle eine Blockiergebühr.
Das Blockieren der Säulen nervt mich eigentlich am meisten.
Gestern war die Säule in Schwabach von 2 Plugin Hybrid blockiert.
Der eine stand seit 11 Stunden, der andere seit 12 Stunden. Beide voll bis zum Anschlag.


----------



## vollmi (14 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Gestern war die Säule in Schwabach von 2 Plugin Hybrid blockiert.
> Der eine stand seit 11 Stunden, der andere seit 12 Stunden. Beide voll bis zum Anschlag.


Die Blockiergebühr schlägt ja leider auch nicht zu wenn die Karre nicht eingesteckt ist. Das find ich dann den Gipfel der Unverschämtheit.
Genauso mit den gratis Ladern bei Lidl und Co. Ich find es ja toll, dass man einstecken kann während man (da) einkauft. Aber man geht da doch nicht laden um dann drin sitzen zu bleiben. E-Autofahrer sind leider auch keine besseren Menschen.

Ich bin grad auf Einsatz in Dubai. Ich wünschte mir meinen Tesla hierher. Man vermisst echt die Standklimaanlage.
übrigens auch hier, werden E-Autos stark gefördert, Tesla ist mal wieder leader. Allerdings Parkplatzlader werden kaum nachgerüstet, meistens gibts bei neuen Hochhäusern normale Outlets. Kann man irgendwie auch verstehen, das sind 100e Wohnungen pro Block.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2021)

Bei uns muss man bei immer mehr Discountern und Einkaufszentren Parkscheibe ins Auto legen.
Höchstparkdauer meist 2h. Danach Ticket mit 30€. Die ersten lassen auch schon abschleppen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei uns muss man bei immer mehr Discountern und Einkaufszentren Parkscheibe ins Auto legen.
> Höchstparkdauer meist 2h. Danach Ticket mit 30€. Die ersten lassen auch schon abschleppen.


Ja, das sieht man seit einigen Jahren schon in den Städten. Mittlerweile aber auch auf dem Land.
Scheint eher ein Geschäftsmodell zu sein. Hier bei mir auf dem Land gibt es bei Edeka & Co auch zu
den Hauptzeiten ausreichend Parkplätze ( 1/3 frei ) und auch so gibt es keinen Grund dort zu parken z.B.
um Parkgebühren zu sparen ( es gibt genug Parkmöglichkeiten hier, kostet nirgendwo etwas ).

Trotzdem wird dort fleißig kontrolliert ( abgeschleppt nicht aber abkassiert ).

Ich frage mich warum die das (hier) machen. In der Stadt verstehe ich es noch. Man stellt sich hin, geht in die Stadt,
kauft dort bei dem Laden nichts und blockiert den Platz für einen Kunden.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, das sieht man seit einigen Jahren schon in den Städten. Mittlerweile aber auch auf dem Land.
> Scheint eher ein Geschäftsmodell zu sein. Hier bei mir auf dem Land gibt es bei Edeka & Co auch zu
> den Hauptzeiten ausreichend Parkplätze ( 1/3 frei ) und auch so gibt es keinen Grund dort zu parken z.B.
> um Parkgebühren zu sparen ( es gibt genug Parkmöglichkeiten hier, kostet nirgendwo etwas ).
> ...


Ja es ist ein Geschäftsmodell.
Firmen "betreiben" die Parkplätze für die Besitzer.
Gab schon einige Gerichtsverfahren.
Bei uns am Kaufland hängt ein großes Plakat mit den AGBs für den Parkplatz.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ja es ist ein Geschäftsmodell.
> Firmen "betreiben" die Parkplätze für die Besitzer.
> Gab schon einige Gerichtsverfahren.
> Bei uns am Kaufland hängt ein großes Plakat mit den AGBs für den Parkplatz.


Ja, wie gesagt. In der Stadt kann ich es in einem bestimmten Rahmen verstehen, weil viele halt
die Parkfläche zum kostenfreien Dauerparken nutzen und "echte" Kunden u.U. keinen Parkplatz finden.
Auf dem Land halte ich es eher für rufschädigend für den Betreiber.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Juni 2021)

Was die Ladeinfrastruktur betrifft, wundert mich, dass da die Autohäuser nicht mehr mitmischen. Die hätten doch in den meisten Fällen platz für ein paar Schnellladesäulen.

Hier sind die Lidl-Parkplätze mit Sensoren ausgestattet, nach 70 Minuten gibt es das Ticket.

Hier hat ein Schreiberling das auch noch positiv formuliert: 😬









						Filder: Ein Sensor ersetzt die Parkscheibe
					

Die neue Technik entlastet Autofahrer und Kontrolleure. Beim Lidl-Parkplatz in Echterdingen gibt es sie bereits. Wann sie auf anderen Parkplätzen in Leinfelden-Echterdingen und Filderstadt installiert wird, ist noch offen.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juni 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was die Ladeinfrastruktur betrifft, wundert mich, dass da die Autohäuser nicht mehr mitmischen. Die hätten doch in den meisten Fällen platz für ein paar Schnellladesäulen.
> 
> Hier sind die Lidl-Parkplätze mit Sensoren ausgestattet, nach 70 Minuten gibt es das Ticket.
> 
> ...


Wie geht das den rechtlich mit den Knölchen, Lidl ist doch kein Amt?


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2021)

Für Schnellladesäulen braucht es schon hohe Investitionen (eigene Trafostation).
Dann muss auch das „Rahmenprogramm“ passen.
Wenn ich an einer Säule lade, dann habe ich ca. 20-40min Zeit.
Da passen Einkaufsmöglichkeiten oder Restaurants recht gut.
Bei uns gibt es auch eine Ladesäule an einer Arztpraxis 🤕.
Leider nur 11kW.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie geht das den rechtlich mit den Knölchen, Lidl ist doch kein Amt?


Privatparkplatz mit Hausrecht. Knöllchen kommt nicht von der Stadt / Gemeinde, sondern von einem Unternehmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für Schnellladesäulen braucht es schon hohe Investitionen (eigene Trafostation).
> Dann muss auch das „Rahmenprogramm“ passen.
> Wenn ich an einer Säule lade, dann habe ich ca. 20-40min Zeit.
> Da passen Einkaufsmöglichkeiten oder Restaurants recht gut.
> ...


kann dein kleines Auto mehr wie 11KW?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hier sind die Lidl-Parkplätze mit Sensoren ausgestattet, nach 70 Minuten gibt es das Ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Systeme gibt es in England schon > 10 Jahre. Dort habe ich sie vor ca. 13 Jahren das erste mal gesehen. Auf jedem Parkplatz ein
Sensor ( ich vermute mal einfach ein induktiver ), kleine Solarzelle drin und im Markt sitzt einer am PC der für jeden Parkplatz sieht, wie lange
der schon da steht.

Das war in Newquay England. Da sind Parkplätze auch eher rar und eben viele Touristen da die an den Strand gehen.
Da finde ich es auch berechtigt, wenn Kunden weiter fahren müssen weil alle Parkplätze voll sind und die Leute am Strand liegen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> kann dein kleines Auto mehr wie 11KW?


Logisch 🙃🙂

Peugeot E-208 technische Daten:


----------



## vollmi (17 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Logisch 🙃🙂
> 
> Peugeot E-208 technische Daten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 54930


Das ist aber nur DC. die Wenigsten Autos können mehr wie 11kW AC. AC Ladestationen sind halt günstig, weil der Gleichrichter des Autos benutzt wird. Dafür können DC lader wesentlich höhere Ströme liefern (meist weniger als das Auto eigentlich aufnehmen könnte).
Also wenn du mit deinem mitgebrachten Typ2 Kabel ansteckst, ist es üblicherweise ein AC Lader. Da DC Lader meist die krassen Stecker brauchen mit Kühlung und allem pipapo.


----------



## Mrtain (17 Juni 2021)

Bei uns am Edeka machen die das  anscheinend über KennzeichenErfassung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Bei uns am Edeka machen die das  anscheinend über KennzeichenErfassung.


Das sieht man in England auch ständig auf öffentlichen Parkplätzen. Dort muss man beim Kauf eines Parkschein
sein Kennzeichen am Automat eintippen.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass so ein System bei uns zulässig ist ( DGSVO / alle erst mal unter Generalverdacht... )


----------



## Mrtain (17 Juni 2021)

Wenn der Rubel rollt ist wohl auch die DGSVO egal...
Zuerst hatten die Studenten, die das kontrolliert haben, dann der Sensor und nun nun die Kammera. Ich finde es per se auch nicht so schlimm. Wir haben auch nicht so viele Parkplätze bei uns im Zentrum, und der Edeka liegt sehr Zentral. Ob ich 1,5 Stunden da stehe oder auf einem öffentlichen Parkplatz, überziehe ich die Parkhöchstdauer muss ich so oder so zahlen ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juni 2021)

wobei muss es vielleicht mal so gesehen werden,
die Städte mache Parkplätze rar und teuer.
Jetzt gehst du zu deinen Edeka kaufst ein und willst 
nur noch mal eben zur Apotheke, 3 Straßen weiter.
Das heißt du musst in dein Auto und einen neuen 
Parkplatz suchen, evtl. kreist du eine halbe Stunde
um den Block. 
Das ist nicht Kundenfreundlich und Umweltbewusst,
tut nach der Krise den Einzelhandel nicht gut.
Es läuft darauf hinaus, das noch mehr Online bestellt 
wird.
Leerstehende Parkplätze schaden auch der Umwelt,
weil zusätzliche geschafft werden müssen für Apotheke,
Zoogeschäft, Möbelhaus usw.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)

> Jetzt gehst du zu deinen Edeka kaufst ein und willst
> nur noch mal eben zur Apotheke, 3 Straßen weiter.
> Das heißt du musst in dein Auto und einen neuen
> Parkplatz suchen, evtl. kreist du eine halbe Stunde
> ...


Das Problem ist halt wie so oft im Leben dass es viele einfach stark übertreiben.
Die gehen dann nicht in die Aphoteke sondern in den Biergarten...



> wobei muss es vielleicht mal so gesehen werden,
> die Städte mache Parkplätze rar und teuer.


Leider, in vielen Städten muss man ja in den letzten Außenbereichen noch Tickets kaufen. Das war vor 10 Jahren noch etwas
anders.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur DC. die Wenigsten Autos können mehr wie 11kW AC. AC Ladestationen sind halt günstig, weil der Gleichrichter des Autos benutzt wird. Dafür können DC lader wesentlich höhere Ströme liefern (meist weniger als das Auto eigentlich aufnehmen könnte).
> Also wenn du mit deinem mitgebrachten Typ2 Kabel ansteckst, ist es üblicherweise ein AC Lader. Da DC Lader meist die krassen Stecker brauchen mit Kühlung und allem pipapo.



11kW an einer öffentlichen Ladesäule nutzen wir eigentlich sehr selten.
Es sei denn, das Laden ist kostenlos (Lidl)
Aber in den 20min, die ich da vielleicht zum Einkaufen brauche, lädt das Auto gerade mal für 20km.
Kaufland mit der 50kW Ladesäule ist da deutlich besser.
Da trink ich noch nen Kaffee und ess ne Leberkäswecken und das Auto ist voll geladen  😁 (Schwabe halt)


----------



## vollmi (17 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 11kW an einer öffentlichen Ladesäule nutzen wir eigentlich sehr selten.
> Es sei denn, das Laden ist kostenlos (Lidl)
> Aber in den 20min, die ich da vielleicht zum Einkaufen brauche, lädt das Auto gerade mal für 20km.
> Kaufland mit der 50kW Ladesäule ist da deutlich besser.
> Da trink ich noch nen Kaffee und ess ne Leberkäswecken und das Auto ist voll geladen  😁 (Schwabe halt)


Und hier hat ein lidl einen 150kw gratislader. Da schaff ichs nur schnell genug durch den Einkauf, wenn ich die Frau daheim lass. 😂


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Juli 2021)

RIMAC C-Two
Die Kroaten haben nicht nur eine unglaubliche Magie im Hüftschwung, sondern auch Spirit in der Umsetzung weiterer Männerphantasien.


----------



## vollmi (20 Juli 2021)

Ich find ja die derzeitige Alterung der Akkus so geil. Die alle Jammerer lügen strafen, die behaupten die Akkus sind nach 100tkm defekt.


Das sieht mir jetzt eher so aus, als wären die Autos vor den Akkus am Ende.


----------



## ducati (20 Juli 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das sieht mir jetzt eher so aus, als wären die Autos vor den Akkus am Ende.


Ja, grundsätzlich kann man gute (teure) Akkus einbauen, oder auch nicht und grundsätzlich kann man gute (teure) Autos bauen, oder auch nicht 
Nur weiss man das halt erst, wenn das Auto ein par Jahre auf dem Markt ist. Und selbst dann, weisst nicht, ob die dann später noch ne Produktkostenoptimierung durchgeführt haben 

Bei den Toyota Hybriden halten die Akkus in der Regel auch ewig...

Die Hersteller wissen schon, wie man Akkus Laden/Entladen muss, so dass die ne Weile halten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> RIMAC C-Two
> Die Kroaten haben nicht nur eine unglaubliche Magie im Hüftschwung, sondern auch Spirit in der Umsetzung weiterer Männerphantasien.


https://www.electrive.net/2021/07/06/rimac-uebernimmt-mehrheit-bei-bugatti/


----------



## Heinileini (29 Juli 2021)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juli 2021)

Das ist kein Privileg, das habe ich neulich mit meinem 13-jährigen Diesel nach einem Federbruch mit Reifenplatzer v.l. auch geschafft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Juli 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> nach einem Federbruch mit Reifenplatzer v.l. auch geschafft.


BMW?


----------



## vollmi (30 Juli 2021)

Translation: "Gopferdammi" -> "Gottverdamm" ;-)


----------



## Heinileini (30 Juli 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist kein Privileg, das habe ich neulich mit meinem 13-jährigen Diesel nach einem Federbruch mit Reifenplatzer v.l. auch geschafft.


Vorne links? Sehr verdächtig! auf dem Bild sieht der Reifen v.l. auch recht ungesund aus ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> BMW?


E87 118D Facelift


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Juli 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> E87 118D Facelift


Wusste ich es doch. Bei mir ist die Schweißnähte des Tellers gerissen, auf dem die Feder aufliegt. Von Stuttgart Richtung Augsburg, A8, da kommt ein Stück "Plattenautobahn". Bei 160 kmh, den Teller hat es dann ca. 5cm nach unten direkt in den Reifen geschoben. Reifen ist sofort geplatzt. TÜV war übrigens frisch gemacht aber gut, solche Risse in der Naht sieht man nur wenn man den Reifen runtermacht und auch dann nur schwer.

Ist sonst nichts passiert, Wagen war noch gut zum Stillstand zu bringen.

Auf BMW bin ich eigentlich durch das Stichwort Federbruch gekommen.
Das hatte ich alle 30-40tkm und da hat sich auch keiner gewundert. Aber immer nur hinten.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das hatte ich alle 30-40tkm und da hat sich auch keiner gewundert.


Uff! Das hätte mir in meiner "aktiven Phase", als ich ca. 95 Mm/a abgespult habe, gerade noch gefehlt. Das wäre ja 2..4 Mal pro Jahr gewesen!   
Ein einziges Mal hatte ich einen Federbruch (hinten) und habe es nicht mal bemerkt - ist erst bei einer Inspektion aufgefallen.

Aber, was hat das alles eigentlich mit eAutos zu tun? Die beschleunigen doch so, dass die Federn wegfliegen, ehe sie brechen. 🙃


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Juli 2021)

Heinrich, das war bei der Serie und den E46 eine bekannte Schwäche. Meist hat man es gar nicht mitbekommen da es immer die erste Windung war, also das flache Stück. Einmal habe ich es brechen gehört und konnte das Stück noch von Hand entnehmen. Ansonsten landet es immer irgendwo auf der Autobahn.

PS:
An der Hinterachse bei den BMW's aus den genannten Serien kann man die Feder hinten wenigstens relativ leicht tauschen. Stoßdämpfer und Feder sind dort separat verbaut.


----------



## jensemann (2 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Logisch 🙃🙂
> 
> Peugeot E-208 technische Daten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 54930


Also bei 370km/h laden finde ich schon sportlich, wenn da mal das Kabel lang genug ist


----------



## Blockmove (2 August 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Also bei 370km/h laden finde ich schon sportlich, wenn da mal das Kabel lang genug ist



Es geht um die *Lade*geschwindigkeit.
Da soll das Kabel dick und nicht lang sein


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Also bei 370km/h laden finde ich schon sportlich, wenn da mal das Kabel lang genug ist


Die "Tankstelle" muss nur schnell genug sein! 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Es geht um die *Lade*geschwindigkeit.


Es ist die Reichweite, die pro h geladen werden kann. Ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn plötzlich eine "eingefahrene" MassEinheit eine weitere Bedeutung mit erschlagen muss.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Also bei 370km/h laden finde ich schon sportlich, wenn da mal das Kabel lang genug ist


zur not kann man auch folgendes auf's Autodach setzen.
Mann muss dann nur eine freie ICE Strecke suchen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> zur not kann man auch folgendes auf's Autodach setzen.
> Mann muss dann nur eine freie ICE Strecke suchen.
> Anhang anzeigen 55676


Da braucht man doch kein Bahngleis 🤣


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> zur not kann man auch folgendes auf's Autodach setzen.
> Mann muss dann nur eine freie ICE Strecke suchen.


... und ein Auto finden, das damit klarkommt, mit 370 km/h über die Schwellen zu hoppeln. Die Themen Federbruch und ReifenPlatzer hatten wir ja schon abgegrast.
Vielleicht sollten wir etwas elektrischer diskutieren, ob die 16 2/3 Hz noch zeitgemäss sind ...


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da braucht man doch kein Bahngleis 🤣


Nein, Michael, braucht man nicht. Aber ich fürchte, dass die pantographierten LKW und die mit-oben-ohne auf der rechten Spur nicht die erforderlichen Abstände halten, um einen bei 370 km/h Aufladewilligen dazwischen zu lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Nein, Michael, braucht man nicht. Aber ich fürchte, dass die pantopraphierten LKW und die mit-oben-ohne auf der rechten Spur nicht die erforderlichen Abstände halten, um einen bei 370 km/h Aufladewilligen dazwischen zu lassen.


Du bist aber auch immer sehr pessimistisch. Hauptsache der Fahrer ist gut ausgeschlafen und hat 0,0 Promille. Aber das ist ja immer so. Oder


----------



## Blockmove (2 August 2021)

Sind diese Oberleitungs-LKW nicht ein Gemeinsschaftsprojekt von Daimler, VW und Siemens?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sind diese Oberleitungs-LKW nicht ein Gemeinsschaftsprojekt von Daimler, VW und Siemens?


Zumindest von Siemens, den Rest weiß ich nicht. Da kam letzte Woche erst ein 30 Minuten langer Bericht drüber.
War ganz interessant. Sie haben auch erklärt, dass die Oberleitung "blitzartig" abgeschaltet werden können bei diversen
Fehlern, es ist auch eine Erkennung verbaut welche auswertet ob eine Oberleitung z.B. durch einen Unfall oder was auch immer
vom Isolator abgefallen ist. Ganz interessant.

Sie sagten dort auch, dass es (natürlich) viele Gegner und Gegenargumente gibt.
Ein für mich berechtigter ist, dass Hubschrauber entlang solcher Autobahnen nicht mehr landen
können.


----------



## jensemann (2 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Es ist die Reichweite, die pro h geladen werden kann. Ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn plötzlich eine "eingefahrene" MassEinheit eine weitere Bedeutung mit erschlagen muss.





Blockmove schrieb:


> Es geht um die *Lade*geschwindigkeit.
> Da soll das Kabel dick und nicht lang sein


Deutsch ist aber auch leicht misszuverstehen 
Ladegeschwindigkeit wird ja schon mit kw/h angegeben, was ja eigentlich die Ladeleistung ist. Für "Reichweite pro Ladestunde" muss wohl noch eine sinnvolle Abkürzung geschaffen werden - R/h ginge auch für *range per hour *


----------



## vollmi (2 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zumindest von Siemens, den Rest weiß ich nicht. Da kam letzte Woche erst ein 30 Minuten langer Bericht drüber.
> War ganz interessant. Sie haben auch erklärt, dass die Oberleitung "blitzartig" abgeschaltet werden können bei diversen
> Fehlern, es ist auch eine Erkennung verbaut welche auswertet ob eine Oberleitung z.B. durch einen Unfall oder was auch immer
> vom Isolator abgefallen ist. Ganz interessant.
> ...


Das sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich nehme an hier wird der Abnehmer automatisch und optimiert der Leitung nachjustiert. Wär ja schon interessant, auf den Hauptachsen per Oberleitung fahren und gleichzeitig laden und dann in den Endzonen noch per Akku rumfahren, da würde ja dann eine Akkuladung für 300km ausreichen. Der Trassebau dürfte aber ne menge Asche kosten und das für einen erstmal sehr begrenzten Nutzerkreis.


----------



## Ph3niX (2 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zumindest von Siemens, den Rest weiß ich nicht. Da kam letzte Woche erst ein 30 Minuten langer Bericht drüber.
> War ganz interessant. Sie haben auch erklärt, dass die Oberleitung "blitzartig" abgeschaltet werden können bei diversen
> Fehlern, es ist auch eine Erkennung verbaut welche auswertet ob eine Oberleitung z.B. durch einen Unfall oder was auch immer
> vom Isolator abgefallen ist. Ganz interessant.
> ...



Die Doku habe ich auch gesehen:


----------



## JSEngineering (12 August 2021)




----------



## hucki (14 September 2021)




----------



## zako (15 Dezember 2021)

Mittlerweile muss man ja aufpassen, welchen Dienstwagen man bekommt. Da freut man sich auf einen Mercedes und soll dann womöglich während der Fahrt arbeiten - wäre damit wohl möglich, z.B. wenn man im Stau steht...😉









						Autonomes Fahren: Mercedes bekommt Zulassung für Drive Pilot
					

In der Mercedes S-Klasse und dem EQS kann der Fahrer bald die Hände vom Steuer nehmen. Das KBA hat dafür die Zulassung erteilt.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## MFreiberger (16 Dezember 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss man ja aufpassen, welchen Dienstwagen man bekommt.


Ja, ich habe einen Golf VIII 😔

https://www.spiegel.de/auto/volkswa...aetten-a-ee7d67d5-9ccd-43e7-b228-b94055acf038


----------



## jensemann (16 Dezember 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss man ja aufpassen, welchen Dienstwagen man bekommt. Da freut man sich auf einen Mercedes und soll dann womöglich während der Fahrt arbeiten - wäre damit wohl möglich, z.B. wenn man im Stau steht...😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ein Pech, dass mir mein Chef keine S-Klasse zur Verfügung stellt. Die Stunde Schlaf im morgentlichen Gebummel zur Arbeit könnte ich schon gebrauchen.  oh, wait.... home office .... ich kann ja autonom ne Stunde länger schlafen 😄


----------



## vollmi (16 Dezember 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss man ja aufpassen, welchen Dienstwagen man bekommt. Da freut man sich auf einen Mercedes und soll dann womöglich während der Fahrt arbeiten - wäre damit wohl möglich, z.B. wenn man im Stau steht...😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find den Link noch interessant.
Tesla autopilot

Da kommts einem manchmal schon so vor. als wären die Autobauer in den Gremien eher die Bremser, solange ihre eigenen Angebote noch nicht vorhanden sind. Wo käme man denn da hin, wenn auf einmal ein Ami den Europäern voraus wäre. ;-)


----------



## zako (16 Dezember 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich find den Link noch interessant.
> Tesla autopilot
> 
> Da kommts einem manchmal schon so vor. als wären die Autobauer in den Gremien eher die Bremser, solange ihre eigenen Angebote noch nicht vorhanden sind. Wo käme man denn da hin, wenn auf einmal ein Ami den Europäern voraus wäre. ;-)



Ja das ist jetzt wohl das Problem von Tesla. Tesla labert seit Jahren vom autonomen Fahren und dann kommt Mercedes und bekommt die Zulassung. Ich denke nicht umsonst hat Elon Musk schon mal für eine Mrd Aktien verkauft.  Aktien ist eine Wette auf die Zukunft. Aber hier war eigentlich eingepreist, dass Tesla die Nase vorne hat. Jetzt kommt der EQS mit einem bessern CW- Wert, entsprechende Reichweite und bekommt auch noch die Zulassung für Ihren "Drive Pilot".
Okay fürs Geradeausbeschleunigen scheinen die Ami´s traditionell zu begeistern zu sein - da hat der Plaid mit 1000PS schon Vorteile (wäre aber gut, wenn er dann die Bremsperformance vom Porsche hätte  )


----------



## vollmi (16 Dezember 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Ja das ist jetzt wohl das Problem von Tesla. Tesla labert seit Jahren vom autonomen Fahren und dann kommt Mercedes und bekommt die Zulassung. Ich denke nicht umsonst hat Elon Musk schon mal für eine Mrd Aktien verkauft.  Aktien ist eine Wette auf die Zukunft. Aber hier war eigentlich eingepreist, dass Tesla die Nase vorne hat. Jetzt kommt der EQS mit einem bessern CW- Wert, entsprechende Reichweite und bekommt auch noch die Zulassung für Ihren "Drive Pilot".
> Okay fürs Geradeausbeschleunigen scheinen die Ami´s traditionell zu begeistern zu sein - da hat der Plaid mit 1000PS schon Vorteile (wäre aber gut, wenn er dann die Bremsperformance vom Porsche hätte  )


Sorry, das was mercedes jetzt kann, konnte Tesla schon seit Jahren. Nur haben die halt keine zulassung bekommen um die hände wegzunehmen. Und warum haben sie keine zulassung bekommen? Wohl weil da die entsprechenden konkurenzierenden autobauer in den Gremien sitzen. Autobahnabfahrten und autobahnkreuze fährt tesla per navi vollautonom mit 130 sachen, dass man trotzdem die Hände am lenkrad haben muss, liegt am Gesetzgeber.


----------



## MasterOhh (16 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung ob und was Mercedes besser macht als Tesla. Aber man findet einige Tesla Fail Videos auf Youtube, die deutlich machen, warum Tesla keine Zulassung bekommt.
Gerade Innerstädtisch hat der Autopilot noch massive Probleme. Der Will dann mal auf Bahngleisen oder Busspuren fahren, geht mitten auf gerade Strecke voll auf die Eisen weil das Schild eines Ladens als Stoppschild fehlinterpretiert wurde und ein oder zwei mal musste der Fahrer sogar richtig mit dem Lenkrad kämpfen um die Kontrolle wieder zu erlagen, nachdem ihm bewusst wurde, dass der Autopilot sonst gleich einen Crash baut. Und das alles in amerikanischen Städten die ja mehr oder weniger direkt für PKW Verkehr designend wurden.

Wie gesagt, ob Mercedes das besser kann, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Aber Tesla ist noch ein gutes Stück vom echten autonomen fahren entfernt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung ob und was Mercedes besser macht als Tesla. Aber man findet einige Tesla Fail Videos auf Youtube, die deutlich machen, warum Tesla keine Zulassung bekommt.
> Gerade Innerstädtisch hat der Autopilot noch massive Probleme. Der Will dann mal auf Bahngleisen oder Busspuren fahren, geht mitten auf gerade Strecke voll auf die Eisen weil das Schild eines Ladens als Stoppschild fehlinterpretiert wurde und ein oder zwei mal musste der Fahrer sogar richtig mit dem Lenkrad kämpfen um die Kontrolle wieder zu erlagen, nachdem ihm bewusst wurde, dass der Autopilot sonst gleich einen Crash baut. Und das alles in amerikanischen Städten die ja mehr oder weniger direkt für PKW Verkehr designend wurden.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ob Mercedes das besser kann, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Aber Tesla ist noch ein gutes Stück vom echten autonomen fahren entfernt.


Schwierig für die Fahrzeuge werden sicherlich auch noch Baustellen mit gelben Ersatzfahrbahnmarkierungen von denen schon ein Drittel weggeflattert sind. Und ethische Aspekte wenn ein Unfall unvermeidbar ist ( weiche ich links oder rechts aus, links steht ein Opa, rechts ein Kind oder ramme ich frontal den Baum ggf. mit eigener Todesfolge..... )


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 Dezember 2021)

Ich muss mich bald mal schlau machen mit E.


----------



## zako (16 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich muss mich bald mal schlau machen mit E.


extra für Holländer entwickelt: 








						Dethleffs E.Home: Wohnwagen mit eigenem E-Antrieb und Akku
					

Die Reichweite eines Elektroautos kann stark einbrechen, wenn man einen Wohnwagen anhängt. Der Dethleffs E.Home hat daher einen eigenem E-Antrieb.




					insideevs.de


----------



## vollmi (16 Dezember 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung ob und was Mercedes besser macht als Tesla. Aber man findet einige Tesla Fail Videos auf Youtube, die deutlich machen, warum Tesla keine Zulassung bekommt.
> Gerade Innerstädtisch hat der Autopilot noch massive Probleme. Der Will dann mal auf Bahngleisen oder Busspuren fahren, geht mitten auf gerade Strecke voll auf die Eisen weil das Schild eines Ladens als Stoppschild fehlinterpretiert wurde und ein oder zwei mal musste der Fahrer sogar richtig mit dem Lenkrad kämpfen um die Kontrolle wieder zu erlagen, nachdem ihm bewusst wurde, dass der Autopilot sonst gleich einen Crash baut. Und das alles in amerikanischen Städten die ja mehr oder weniger direkt für PKW Verkehr designend wurden.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ob Mercedes das besser kann, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Aber Tesla ist noch ein gutes Stück vom echten autonomen fahren entfernt.


Es ist schon ein unterschied ob man auf der autobahn oder innerorts fährt. Mercedes hat innerorts ja nichtmal was vergleichbares wie Tesla. Ich hab jetzt verglichen was Mercedes auf der Autobahn kann und was Tesla da anbietet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> ... Autobahnabfahrten und autobahnkreuze fährt tesla per navi vollautonom mit 130 sachen ...


Mit 130 Sachen von der Autobahn runter schafft der Daimler tatsächlich nicht, bzw. halt nur ein Mal ...


----------



## Mirko123 (17 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mit 130 Sachen von der Autobahn runter schafft der Daimler tatsächlich nicht, bzw. halt nur ein Mal ...



... und der Tesla würde wenigstens noch ein Filmchen für die Polizei aufnehmen  😬


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.fnp.de/deutschland/tesla-berlin-stadt-polizei-unfall-raser-elektro-auto-video-technik-datenschutz-zr-90948013.amp.html&ved=2ahUKEwiS08mSkOr0AhXHDuwKHTRvDzgQFnoECDoQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1mTXuuM1hL5FzX7GxviLzr


----------



## ducati (17 Dezember 2021)

Naja, für solche Zulassungen ist nicht relavant, ob ein Auto das (manchmal) (irgendwie) schafft. Sondern auch wie bei ner F-CPU ob diverse Zertifizierungen eingehalten werden.
Ich kenn das von damals noch, als E-Gas eingeführt wurde. Nach jeder Softwareänderung wurde das komplette Prozedere durchlaufen von Codereview über Testen des Steuergerätes in der Klimakammer bis Test des Fahrzeuges auf der Straße...
Tesla würde vermutlich, was ich so gehört habe, beim Codereview schon durchfallen. Die setzen in Serienfahrzeugen Software im Prototypenstadium ein, wo der Entwickler schon auf die Barrikaden geht... hab ich gehört... Wie bei nem Smartphone halt...

Also überspitzt gesagt, Mercedes hat ne Softwarequalität vergleichbar einer F-CPU und Tesla eher wie nen Smartphone 🤔 Beides kann natürlich augenscheinlich erstmal grob funktionieren 🙈


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Also überspitzt gesagt, Mercedes hat ne Softwarequalität vergleichbar einer F-CPU und Tesla eher wie nen Smartphone 🤔 Beides kann natürlich augenscheinlich erstmal grob funktionieren 🙈


Liest sich auch bei Daimler mehr nach Smartphone als nach F-CPU 🤷‍♂️ :






						Der neue EQS: Over-the-Air-Updates (OTA) | marsMediaSite
					

Neue Funktionen nach dem Neuwagenkauf aktivieren




					media.daimler.com
				




Zahlenrätsel und Mercedes-Quiz sind natürlich ein echtes Argument für eine 100k€-Karre.


----------



## ducati (17 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Zahlenrätsel und Mercedes-Quiz sind natürlich ein echtes Argument für eine 100k€-Karre.


Zumindest früher wurde da noch klar zwischen Infotainment und Fahrzeug unterschieden...

Also als Analogie F-CPU + Unifiedpanel...

Aber sicherlich ist da überall alles im Wandel grad. Obs zum Guten ist, würd ich bezweifeln... Aber schaun wir mal.









						Toyota lagert bestimmte Features in eigenes Abonnement aus
					

In den letzten Jahren ist ein Trend beobachtbar. Das Besitzen von echten oder virtuellen Dingen steht nicht mehr im Vordergrund, wir schließen mehr und mehr Abos ab, anstatt ein Produkt gleich komplett zu erwerben. Neben IT-Unternehmen haben das inzwischen auch andere Branchen für sich entdeckt...




					www.mobilegeeks.de


----------



## dekuika (17 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Liest sich auch bei Daimler mehr nach Smartphone als nach F-CPU 🤷‍♂️ :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Hacker werden sich freuen. Spart man sich halt 30 k€.


----------



## JoGi65 (17 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe einen Golf VIII 😔
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/auto/volkswa...aetten-a-ee7d67d5-9ccd-43e7-b228-b94055acf038



Schon spannend, dass sie das überhaupt nicht in den Griff bekommen.
Habs mal hier im Forum erwähnt (Mai 2019 - und da wars schon lange her - letzter Absatz von #17)





						Sonstiges - S7-1500 - Ausfall bei Zugriff mit Chrome über Android
					

Grüß Euch,  Kann mir jemand mit diesem Fehler weiterhelfen?  Fehlermeldungen (2x) -------------------------------------------------------------- Temporärer CPU-Fehler: Schwerwiegender Firmware-Ausnahmefehler  (interner Systemcode: 16#00000801 16#10028001 16#00008003)  CPU wechselt in...




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Gurtabdruck und verstauchtes Handgelenk waren die Folge.

Nachdem mein Skoda Enyaq jetzt 3 Wochen in Betrieb ist, zweifel ich schon ein bisschen an der Zukunft.
Hat schon noch einige Feinheiten was er so alles tut, was mir nicht passt.

mit Tempomat AAC:
Beschleunigen im Ortsgebiet ohne das nur annähernd eine Tafel sichtbar wäre, die die Geschwindigkeit aufhebt. (Reproduzierbar - kommt vom Navi?)
Bremsen im Ortsgebiet (50) auf 30/10km/h ohne irgendwas. (Reproduzierbar - kommt vom Navi?)
Das kann man nur bei der Skoda Werkstatt melden, sonst nirgends! - Behebung?

Sonst noch so Kleinigkeiten:
Einmal Navi verwendet - Ankunft im Gemüse - Google maps, kein Proplem. (Großer Reifenhändler)
Kamera Helligkeit läßt sich verstellen, ändert sich aber nicht.
Tempomat Taste am Lenkrad rechts - nicht belegt. (Ganze rechte Tastenpartie)
Tempomat Hebel links - kann nicht -1, nur +1 und +-10, umständlich zu bedienen, wenn man den Tempomat am Lenkrad gewohnt ist.
100 Anzeigen von Werten am Mitteldisplay, aber keine Reichweite in km oder Tacho. Nur im Tacho, wo man nicht hinsieht (ok, es gibt als Option ein Headup Display, zu wenig aufgepasst)
Irgendein Spurdings wurde gleich gar nicht geliefert. Ansage bei der Einschulung: Das ist eh das erste was ich immer abschalte.
Schnell um die Ecken komm ich auch nicht mehr, da immer irgend ein System abregelt.

Als aktiver Fahrer hat man immer das Gefühl gegen das Auto zu fahren. Das ganze Zeug braucht jede Menge Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Dezember 2021)

Moin,

ein "Problem" des Tesla ist halt, dass er ausschließlich Kameras als Sensorik einsetzt. Es ist beeindrucken, was man damit erreichen kann. Allerdings wäre mir lieber, wenn eine diversitiv arbeitende Sensorik, wie z.B. ein Radar unterstützen würde.

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...-uebersieht-weissen-Lkw-vor-Wolkenhimmel.html

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Dezember 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Schon spannend, dass sie das überhaupt nicht in den Griff bekommen.
> Habs mal hier im Forum erwähnt (Mai 2019 - und da wars schon lange her - letzter Absatz von #17)
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ich fahre seit jeher privat VW. Aber ich glaube der Zeitpunkt ist gekommen, sich umzuorientieren.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Dezember 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Als aktiver Fahrer hat man immer das Gefühl gegen das Auto zu fahren.


Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren einen Tiguan als Mietwagen, der hatte einen Spurhalteassistent und konnte für kurze Zeit selbst lenken ( bis eben die Meldung kam "Bitte das Lenkrad halten" nach ca. 15-20 Sekunden. Länger ging es damals nicht.

Ich hatte es eilig und wusste nicht wie man den Spurhalteassistent abschaltet. Nach ca. 300km hatte ich im linken Arm Muskelkater
weil ständig das Lenkrad gegen gehalten hat um auch ja wirklich die Spur zu 100% zu halten....

Am Ende des Tages musste ich feststellen, dass mich dies mehr abgelenkt hat wie sonst was ( während der Fahrt versucht den Assistenten
abzuschalten, in der Kurve mal das Lenkrad losgelassen und dann fährt er ja doch in den Graben, dann wollte ich mal den Abstandsregler probieren, überwiegend ging er doch als ich mal bewusst auf einen LKW auflief um zu schauen wie aktiv das Auto selber bremst, passierte gar nichts und ich musste eine starke Bremsung hinlegen... ).

Mein Fazit, ich möchte vorerst kein Auto mit dieser Technikausstattung, auch wenn es mal ausgereift ist eher nicht. Meine Sorge ist auch einfach, dass man das Fahren verlernt.


----------



## JoGi65 (17 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mein Fazit, ich möchte vorerst kein Auto mit dieser Technikausstattung, auch wenn es mal ausgereift ist eher nicht. Meine Sorge ist auch einfach, dass man das Fahren verlernt.



Deswegen steht neben dem Elektro noch ein Electra im Carport. Was für eine Fahrkultur!


----------



## ducati (17 Dezember 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Skoda Enyaq jetzt 3 Wochen in Betrieb ist, zweifel ich schon ein bisschen an der Zukunft.
> Hat schon noch einige Feinheiten was er so alles tut, was mir nicht passt.
> 
> mit Tempomat AAC:
> ...


Beim Passat das gleiche.
Ich fahr ganz gerne mit dem ACC + Verkehrszeichenerkennung... zu 90% funktioniert das. Aber eben auch 10% nicht.

Ist aber bei allen Herstellern so, (Toyota, BMW... was ich so in letzter zeit gefahren bin)

Die erkennung der aktuell erlaubten Geschwindigkeit ist halt nicht ganz ohne, wenn man 100,0% Erkennung erreichen will. Und selbst an der Stelle denk ich, dass es mit den aktuellen Verkehrssituationen in absehbarer Zeit nie ein wirklich autonomes Fahrzeug geben wird.

Und da rede ich jetzt von Deutschland. In anderen Ländern ist die Qualität der Beschilderung nochmal deutlich uneindeutiger.

Evtl. vielleicht mit extra Strassen dafür, oder das Mobilitätskonzept wird mal komplett über den Haufen geworfen.


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren einen Tiguan als Mietwagen, der hatte einen Spurhalteassistent und konnte für kurze Zeit selbst lenken ( bis eben die Meldung kam "Bitte das Lenkrad halten" nach ca. 15-20 Sekunden. Länger ging es damals nicht.
> 
> Ich hatte es eilig und wusste nicht wie man den Spurhalteassistent abschaltet. Nach ca. 300km hatte ich im linken Arm Muskelkater
> weil ständig das Lenkrad gegen gehalten hat um auch ja wirklich die Spur zu 100% zu halten....
> ...



ja, das Doofe ist, dass der Spurhalteassistent nicht dauerhaft deaktiviert werden kann und bei jedem Fahrzeugstart erst einmal wieder aktiviert ist. Aber da kann VW nichts für, das hat der Gesetzgeber so vorgesehen.

Ich denke, gerade in einer Baustelle kann es leicht gefährlich werden, wenn der Spurhalteassistent beim Überholen eines LKW "zuschlägt".

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich denke, gerade in einer Baustelle kann es leicht gefährlich werden, wenn der Spurhalteassistent beim Überholen eines LKW "zuschlägt".


Bzw. wenn der PKW den weißen Fahrbahnmarkierungen folgen möchte statt den gelben Behelfsmarkierungen in Baustellen
und man gegen das Auto kämpfen muss.


----------



## JoGi65 (17 Dezember 2021)

Ich frag mich auch, was im Falle eines Unfalls passiert. Bei der letzten Notbremsung hatte ich Glück, dass keiner hinter mir war.
Aber wenn dir einer Auffährt, wo eine nicht erforderliche Bremsung passiert, oder du einen LKW wegen dem Assistenten touchierst, was passiert dann?
Ich hoffe die Kisten zeichnen das auf, was sie so tun.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Dezember 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Kisten zeichnen das auf, was sie so tun.


bzw. wer ist dann letztendlich verantwortlich z.B. bei deinem Fall? Der Hersteller? Du?


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Dezember 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch, was im Falle eines Unfalls passiert. Bei der letzten Notbremsung hatte ich Glück, dass keiner hinter mir war.
> Aber wenn dir einer Auffährt, wo eine nicht erforderliche Bremsung passiert, oder du einen LKW wegen dem Assistenten touchierst, was passiert dann?
> Ich hoffe die Kisten zeichnen das auf, was sie so tun.


Spannende Frage.

Ich denke früher oder später wird es dazu einen Präzedenzfall geben. Ich hoffe es wird kein Fall von mir.

VG


----------



## Ph3niX (17 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ein "Problem" des Tesla ist halt, dass er ausschließlich Kameras als Sensorik einsetzt. Es ist beeindrucken, was man damit erreichen kann. Allerdings wäre mir lieber, wenn eine diversitiv arbeitende Sensorik, wie z.B. ein Radar unterstützen würde.
> 
> ...



Radar gab's doch früher sogar bei Tesla, aber aus Gründen hat man sich dann entschieden, den Radarsensor rauszuschmeißen.

Siehe: https://www.golem.de/news/radar-ver...hraenkungen-beim-autopiloten-2105-156773.html

Da die Systeme nur Assistenten sind und du als Fahrer diese zu überwachen hast, bist denke ich du als Fahrer dran, wenn was passieren sollte.

Ich muss sagen, die Verkehrszeichenerkennung hat bei meinem Octavia von 2015 recht gut funktioniert. Bei meinem aktuellen 3er von 2016 ist die Treffrrate deutlich schlechter. Beim 3er BMW vom aktuellen Modell funktioniert es hingegen ganz gut, auch ganz angenehm: Verkehrsschild wird erkannt, ich drücke die SET-Taste am Lenkrad und die maximale Höchstgeschwindigkeit (plus eine Addition oder Differenz einstellbar) wird übernommen.


----------



## MasterOhh (17 Dezember 2021)

Wie vorausschauend sind denn mittlerweile die besseren Verkehrszeichenerkennungen? Ich kenne hier Streckenabschnitte auf der Autobahn, da wechselt die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit alle 100m (Baustelle 80 -> ungebgrenzt -> 100 wg Straßenschäden -> unbegrenzt -> 120 auf Signalbrücke weil gleich dahinter der Blitzer steht, der Geld bringen muss).  
Ich sehe die Schilder ja schon von weitem und beschleunige deswegen schon gar nicht großartig, wenn ich aus der Baustelle komme. Erkennt das der Tempomat auch, oder gibt der jedes mal Gas wenn die Begrenzung aufgehoben wird?
Wie die dass mit den Zusatzschildern aus? (Bei Nässe, Uhrzeiten etc.)

Ich habe in meinem Turnschuh nur die Zeichenerkennung lite drin. Die reicht mir (informiert nur), liegt aber auch oft genug falsch.


----------



## jensemann (17 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ja, das Doofe ist, dass der Spurhalteassistent nicht dauerhaft deaktiviert werden kann und bei jedem Fahrzeugstart erst einmal wieder aktiviert ist. Aber da kann VW nichts für, das hat der Gesetzgeber so vorgesehen.
> 
> Ich denke, gerade in einer Baustelle kann es leicht gefährlich werden, wenn der Spurhalteassistent beim Überholen eines LKW "zuschlägt".
> 
> ...


Davon, dass der Gesetzgeber das Einschalten der Spurhalteassistente vorschreibt, habe ich noch nichts gehört. Bei meinem Auto Bj 2018 ist das jedenfalls nicht so. Bei Werkstattersatzwagen hatte ich das öfter, die waren aber auch von ner anderen Marke. 
Mein Spurhalter erkennt aber auch gelbe Fahrbahnmarkierungen und priorisiert sie über den weißen. Ich muss ihn aber explizit einschalten. Bei Straßen ohne oder schlecht sichtbarer Markierung zeigt er das auch an und ist dann inaktiv.


----------



## vollmi (17 Dezember 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Davon, dass der Gesetzgeber das Einschalten der Spurhalteassistente vorschreibt, habe ich noch nichts gehört. Bei meinem Auto Bj 2018 ist das jedenfalls nicht so. Bei Werkstattersatzwagen hatte ich das öfter, die waren aber auch von ner anderen Marke.
> Mein Spurhalter erkennt aber auch gelbe Fahrbahnmarkierungen und priorisiert sie über den weißen. Ich muss ihn aber explizit einschalten. Bei Straßen ohne oder schlecht sichtbarer Markierung zeigt er das auch an und ist dann inaktiv.


Das wär mir neu. Beim Tesla muss der Spurhalteassistent aktiv eingeschalten werden und deaktiviert sich auch, wenn man mit dem Lenkrad übersteuert, dann muss man wieder aktiv aktivieren.
Der Radar ist ja eine schöne Sache, aber im Gegensatz zur Kamera, kann ein Radar halt nur Hindernisse erkennen, aber nicht ob sie sich von links nach rechts über die Strasse bewegen, das könnte eine Kamera. Dann müsste er nicht automatisch in die Bremse treten nur weil das Auto im Gegenverkehr nach Links abbiegt und die eigene Spur kreuzt, das ist nämlich weg bevor man da ankommt.
Dazu kommt, dass das Radar gerne mit Schnee bedeckt wird, bei Schneetreiben und dann auch ausfällt, wohingegen die Kamera dann immer noch einwandfrei funktionieren könnte.

Ich nerv mich mehr über das Radar als dass ich es gut finde. Es funktioniert schlecht bei Schnee, schlecht bei Regen, es reagiert auf jeden Scheiss mit Phantombremsungen (das macht der Tesla nur unwesentlich besser als mein damaliger Skoda).

Dann die Schildererkennung, beim Tesla funktioniert diese nur jenseits der Autobahnen, auf der Bahn nutz er nur das Navi (derzeit leider).
Ausserdem macht er auch das was man von einem Computer erwartet, es bremst auf die Limite nach dem Schild und beschleunigt auf die Limite nach dem Schild. Nach Gesetzgeber wäre es aber durchaus sinnvoll vor dem Schild schon auf die Limite gebremst zu haben. 

Und ich bin recht überzeugt davon, dass Kameras mehr als ausreichen für Autonomes fahren, ich mein unser Kopf hat auch nicht mehr taugliche Sensoren als die Augen, nur können wir diese immer nur in eine Richtung lenken wohingegen 6 Kameras im Auto schon ein gutes Stereoskope 360 Abbild erzeugen.


----------



## hucki (17 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ja, das Doofe ist, dass der Spurhalteassistent nicht dauerhaft deaktiviert werden kann und bei jedem Fahrzeugstart erst einmal wieder aktiviert ist. Aber da kann VW nichts für, das hat der Gesetzgeber so vorgesehen.



In meinem 2 Jahre alten T6.1 kann und hab' ich den dauerhaft deaktiviert.


----------



## ducati (17 Dezember 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Wie vorausschauend sind denn mittlerweile die besseren Verkehrszeichenerkennungen? Ich kenne hier Streckenabschnitte auf der Autobahn, da wechselt die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit alle 100m (Baustelle 80 -> ungebgrenzt -> 100 wg Straßenschäden -> unbegrenzt -> 120 auf Signalbrücke weil gleich dahinter der Blitzer steht, der Geld bringen muss).
> Ich sehe die Schilder ja schon von weitem und beschleunige deswegen schon gar nicht großartig, wenn ich aus der Baustelle komme. Erkennt das der Tempomat auch, oder gibt der jedes mal Gas wenn die Begrenzung aufgehoben wird?
> Wie die dass mit den Zusatzschildern aus? (Bei Nässe, Uhrzeiten etc.)


Beim neuen Passat funktioniert vorrausschauend nur bei Beschränkungen die per Navi kommen. Die Schildererkennung zählt ab Schild. Da hast den Fall Vollgas Bremsen Vollgas Bremsen. Wenn Du den Tempomat auf Eco stellst, dann entfällt jedenfalls aber schonmal Vollgas 😂

Wenn das Navi von der Autobahn abfahren will, dann reduziert der Tempomat auch vorrausschauend auf 40km/h. Blöd nur, wenn Du das Navi ignorierst und auf der Autobahn bleibst, weil Du weisst, dass die nächste Abfahrt besser ist... Da kommt schonmal nen LKW von hinten bedrohlich nah, eh Du merkst, warum der jetzt grad bremst.

Letztens auf der Autobahn hatte ich das Gefühl, dass er manchmal bei Nässe das Zusatzschild erkannt hat, wenn der Regensensor vom Scheibenwischer aktiv war. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da getäuscht habe...

Also die Geschwindigkeitserkennung ist schon deutlich besser als vor 5 Jahren aber noch weit von 100% entfernt.


----------



## MFreiberger (22 Dezember 2021)

Moin,

https://www.golem.de/news/akku-aust...-wegen-hoher-reparaturkosten-2112-161970.html

die Frage zu Kosten des Langzeitbetriebs sind geklärt 😂

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Mirko123 (22 Dezember 2021)

... ist jetzt bestimmt nicht der erste, der seinen Ami- Schlitten in die Luft sprengt (das gabs bei Verbrennern bestimmt auch schon)😉


----------



## dekuika (22 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> https://www.golem.de/news/akku-aust...-wegen-hoher-reparaturkosten-2112-161970.html
> 
> ...


Sozusagen Energiekompression.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

Ich bin heute das erste mal einen Tesla gefahren ( Model 3 LongRange AWD 2021) und war wirklich positiv überrascht. Verarbeitung sehr gut, Fahrgefühl angenehm, Reichweite im Winter auch bei >400km realistisch und ich möchte mal behaupten ein Porsche Turbo beschleunigt auch nicht schneller auf 100. Von der Größe her ist er ja ähnlich einer E-Klasse und kostet in der Konfiguration ( Allrad + große Batterie + Wunschfarbe ) 45.000 € ( Zuschuss bereits abgezogen ). Der Besitzer nutzt ihn auch regelmäßig mit Anhänger ( gewerblich ). Und das Fahren mit nur einem Pedal ist sehr angenehm. Ich habe in einer halben Stunde Stadtverkehr nicht einmal auf das Bremspedal gedrückt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich bin heute das erste mal einen Tesla gefahren ( Model 3 LongRange AWD 2021) und war wirklich positiv überrascht. Verarbeitung sehr gut, Fahrgefühl angenehm, Reichweite im Winter auch bei >400km realistisch und ich möchte mal behaupten ein Porsche Turbo beschleunigt auch nicht schneller auf 100. Von der Größe her ist er ja ähnlich einer E-Klasse und kostet in der Konfiguration ( Allrad + große Batterie + Wunschfarbe ) 45.000 € ( Zuschuss bereits abgezogen ). Der Besitzer nutzt ihn auch regelmäßig mit Anhänger ( gewerblich ). Und das Fahren mit nur einem Pedal ist sehr angenehm. Ich habe in einer halben Stunde Stadtverkehr nicht einmal auf das Bremspedal gedrückt.


370 KW und Allrad, da passiert schon was. Platzmäßig E-Klasse kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, eher C-Klasse/3er oder?

One-pedal-driving hat mich auch am meisten begeistert, als ich mal ein Wochenende lang i3 gefahren bin. Da werden die Bremsscheiben dann wegen Rost getauscht und nicht wegen Verschleiß – aber halt erst nach 200 bis 300 TKm.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Januar 2022)

> Verarbeitung sehr gut



Den Gerüchten zufolge soll es beispielsweise bei den Spaltmaßen nicht so toll aussehen.

Der Tesla soll ja von der Beschleunigung viel Spaß machen, mich würde es aber stören, wenn ich die Innenraumtemperatur verändern möchte und ich muss dazu erst einige Tasten auf dem Touch drücken um die Einstellung zu tätigen. Mein größeres Problem mit dem Ding ist der Datenschutz: Wenn sämtliche Kameraufnahmen ständig nach USA geschickt werden, nicht nur von mir sondern auch von allen Unbeteiligten rund um's Auto.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Januar 2022)

Tesla ist technisch sicher ok.
Aber ich kann mich mit dem Bedienkonzept absolut nicht anfreunden.
Aber das ist beim Golf 8 auch nicht anders.
Nahezu komplette Bedienung über Touch ist für mich ein NoGo


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> 370 KW und Allrad, da passiert schon was. Platzmäßig E-Klasse kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, eher C-Klasse/3er oder?


Er hat keine 370KW Leistung. 370KW hat das Performance Modell. Ich müsste noch mal nachfragen wieviel Leistung das Basismodell hat. Und Platz geht eher in Richtung E


Oberchefe schrieb:


> Den Gerüchten zufolge soll es beispielsweise bei den Spaltmaßen nicht so toll aussehen.


Das Gerücht stammt noch aus den Anfangszeiten von Tesla  und hält sich, vor allem bei Leuten die noch nie einen gesehen haben ( wurde mir gestern so gesagt ). Ich konnte keine ungleichen oder unschöne Spaltmaße feststellen


Oberchefe schrieb:


> mich würde es aber stören, wenn ich die Innenraumtemperatur verändern möchte und ich muss dazu erst einige Tasten auf dem Touch drücken um die Einstellung zu tätigen


Einfach einen Sprachbefehl geben, funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2022)

Hässlich sind die Tesla trotz alledem.
@delta, das mit den Spaltmassen stimmt allerdings,
ich habe das schon gesehen, die sind in etwa genauso
schlecht verarbeitet, wie es mal unser Regionaler Ex-Autobauer
mal gehabt hat mit seinen Artega. Da passte auf der einen
Seite kein Blatt Papier durch auf der anderen Seite die Hand.

Und dann noch etwas, was aufhochrchen lässt.


> Korrosions-Kandidat Tesla Model 3​Problematisch ist zum Beispiel, dass die Hersteller Hohlräume teils mit Bauschaum nicht unähnlichem Schalldämmschaum füllen. Er reduziert zwar Geräusche, wirkt aber auch hygroskopisch und bindet Feuchtigkeit. auto motor und sport ließ einen Tesla Model 3 mit nur 300 km Laufleistung beim Rostexperten Ralf Rößler untersuchen. Den Tesla plagten schon erste Roststellen. Rößler stellte fest, dass der Rahmen nur oberflächlich lackiert ist. Zudem ist die A-Säule komplett mit Dämmschaum ausgefüllt. "Der wird sich mit Wasser vollsaugen. In sechs Monaten ist der braun, in sechs Jahren ein totaler Rostfall", erwartet Rößler. Erster Rost war auch an den Koppelstangen zu sehen. "Der ganze vordere Träger rostet als Erstes, weil das Wasser nirgendwohin abfließen kann", so Rößler.











						Korrosionsprobleme bei Elektroautos: Rost am Tesla schon nach 300 Kilometern
					

Rost am Auto sieht keiner gerne. Schon gar nicht dann, wenn das Fahrzeug noch gar nicht so alt ist. Aber während bei den meisten  herkömmlichen Pkw Rost ewig kein Thema mehr war, neigen manche stärker zu Korrosion. Überraschenderweise sind auch Elektroautos rostempfindlich. Bestes Beispiel...




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> 370 KW und Allrad


Ich habe noch einmal nachgefragt, 340KW hat er ( in der Konfiguration )


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hässlich sind die Tesla trotz alledem.


Das ist ja reine Geschmackssache


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und dann noch etwas, was aufhochrchen lässt.


Das wundert mich eher, da es z.B. gerade in den Niederlanden schon enorm viele Tesla mit > 200TKM gibt und man hört kaum etwas über Rostprobleme. Hierzulande auch nicht. Aber gut, man bekommt ja auch nicht alles mit. Wobei viele andere ja auch nicht besser sind.

Anderseits, vermutlich kann man über jedes Fahrzeug Schwächen googeln und auch finden, wenn man nur möchte. Z.b. Audi mit ihren TSI Motoren und >1 Liter Ölverbrauch auf 1.000KM und null Kulanz.

Wenn ich ein technisch hochwertiges Auto haben möchte ( technisch hochwertig im Sinne von das er eine überdurchschnittlich gute TÜV Statistik hat ), dann müsste man einen Prius kaufen. Ach ja, der ist ja wieder hässlich 😆.

Wie gesagt, ich wollte hier niemanden "konvertieren" sondern nur meine kleine äußerst positive Erfahrung teilen.



> das mit den Spaltmassen stimmt allerdings


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich habe sie mir angeschaut und konnte nichts "unschönes" sehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich habe sie mir angeschaut und konnte nichts "unschönes" sehen.


ich behaupte ja auch nicht das wir das selbe Auto gesehen haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich behaupte ja auch nicht das wir das selbe Auto gesehen haben.


Ich vermute einmal, dass es abhängig ist vom Baujahr. Vor einigen Jahren hat man noch relativ viel über Qualitätsmängel gelesen.
Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung. Evtl. sind es auch Schwankungen.


----------



## vollmi (24 Januar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> mich würde es aber stören, wenn ich die Innenraumtemperatur verändern möchte und ich muss dazu erst einige Tasten auf dem Touch drücken um die Einstellung zu tätigen.



ähm, man muss EINE taste auf dem Touch drücken um die Temperatur zu verändern, so wie bei so ziemlich jedem Auto. nur halt auf dem Touch. 
Wie oft veränderst du denn die Temperatur? Ich fass das einmal an stell es auf 23.5 Grad und das bleibt dann Sommer wie Winter so. Warum sollte man das irgendwann ändern wollen?
Aber selbst wenn, sag per Sprachbefehl welche Temperatur es denn sein soll.
Die Temperatur wird ja sogar dem Fahrerprofil zugeordnet, genauso wie Sitzheizung, Sitzeinstellung, Autopilotaktivierung, Boost etc.
Sogar die Sitzheizung ist im Automatikmodus gerade angenehm, im Sommer schaltet sie aus im Winter je nach Temperatur Soll/Ist die Stufen hoch oder Runter.

Ich find dafür z.B. das Automatische Abblendlicht so blödsinnig. Hab noch nicht herausgefunden warum es manchmal so lange auf Fernlicht bleibt, bis der Gegenverkehr den Punkt auf der Netzhaut eingebrannt kriegt, und manchmal willkürlich abblendet ohne Gegenverkehr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> ähm, man muss EINE taste auf dem Touch drücken um die Temperatur zu verändern, so wie bei so ziemlich jedem Auto. nur halt auf dem Touch.
> Wie oft veränderst du denn die Temperatur? Ich fass das einmal an stell es auf 23.5 Grad und das bleibt dann Sommer wie Winter so. Warum sollte man das irgendwann ändern wollen?


Da ist der Tesla weiter wie den ID4 den ich zur Zeit fahre, da muss ich eine Taste
Drücken (Sitzheizung) um ins Klimamodul zu kommen und dann kann ich erst
einstellen.


----------



## jensemann (24 Januar 2022)

Ich finds schade, dass der europäische Markt für Honda so uninteressant geworden ist. Die hören aber gelegentlich auf die Kunden.
In meinem 2018er Civic hab ich auch die Klimabedienung über Touch (Nur die Luftführung und Klimaanlage an/aus). Ich muss also erst eine physische Taste drücken damit die Klimabedienung auf dem Display erscheint. Genauso geht die Lautstärkeregelung nur via Touch oder Tasten am Lenkrad. Wer das Auto nich kennt und auf dem Fahrersitz platz nimmt, dreht instinktiv am physischen Temperaturregler 

Beim Facelift 2020 gabs dann wieder einen physischen Lautstärkeregler und eine ordentliche physische Bedieneinheit für die Lüftungssteuerung.
Davon abgesehen, ein erstklassiges Auto (montiert in der Türkei).
Auch das Hybridkonzept von Honda finde ich wesentlich sinnvoller als dieses grüngewaschene Lobbyprogramm PHEV. Die serielle Hybridtechnik hat zwar einen sehr kleinen Akku, der Kraftstoffverbrauch kann sich aber sehen lassen. Ich hatte den CRV Hybrid als Werkstattersatzwagen übers Wochenende. Im Orts- und Landstarßenbetrieb ohne Autobahn war ich doch angetan. Die Beschleunigungswerte sind zwar nicht wie bei Tesla aber bummelig fühlt es sich nicht an und in meiner Fahrsituation war ich von 4L/100km in einem SUV schon positiv überrascht.

Leider werden serielle Hybridantriebe nicht gefördert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Die Beschleunigungswerte sind zwar nicht wie bei Tesla


Das braucht ja auch genau genommen kein Mensch



jensemann schrieb:


> Ich hatte den CRV Hybrid als Werkstattersatzwagen übers Wochenende


Ich hatte auch mal einen als Leihwagen und war auch zufrieden. Verbrauch knapp über 4l und ich war dabei kein Verkehrshindernis.

Das Honda Werkstatt-Netz ist mittlerweile leider ganz schön dünn geworden.


----------



## jensemann (24 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das Honda Werkstatt-Netz ist mittlerweile leider ganz schön dünn geworden.


Ja, im Dezember hat hier um die Ecke der Autohändler komplett dicht gemacht weil Rente und kein Nachfolger. Der hatte die Hondavertretung schon vor 4 Jahren aufgegeben aber immernoch Service gemacht. Jetzt muss ich ne Stunde fahren, wenn ich eine Vertragswerkstatt brauche. Zum Glück bin ich aus der Garantie raus und kann zum Schrauber meines Vertrauens fahren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2022)

Mit meinen ID4 bin ich ein Verkehrshindernis, man schaut
immer auf den Verbrauch und fährt wirklich anders.
Demnächt kauf ich mir ein Wackeldackel, Hut und häckle eine
Klopapiermütze.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2022)

Tesla: 19-jähriger Hacker übernimmt Kontrolle über E-Autos
					

Türen Öffnen, Fahrzeuge Starten, den Fahrzeugstandort weltweit orten: Dem 19-jährigen Hacker und Sicherheitsforscher David Colombo aus dem fränkischen Dinkelsbühl ist es gelungen, wenigstens 25 Tesla-Fahrzeuge in 13 verschiedenen Ländern teilweise zu übernehmen. Die Ursache in der...




					www.elektronikpraxis.vogel.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

Das ist jetzt wie in dem Corona Threat, man findet zu jedem Thema Pro- und Antisachen. Man muss nur suchen.

Ich kann das jetzt auch umdrehen:
Mit dem Arduino 100 Millionen Autos öffnen
oder
Hoher Ölverbrauch bei TFSI Motoren durch Konstruktionsfehler

was bringt es? Kauft jetzt niemand mehr einen Volkswagen oder Audi? Fehler sind halt überall da, sie werden entdeckt und
hoffentlich entfernt. Da schenkt einer dem anderen nichts. Wie war es in den 2000érn mit der Mercedes E-Klasse und dem Viano/Vito. Die haben
alle nach 3 Jahren gerostet. Und nun. Man hat daraus gelernt und nachgebessert. Und so wird es bei den E-Autos auch sein. Egal welcher Hersteller.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wie in dem Corona Threat, man findet zu jedem Thema Pro- und Antisachen. Man muss nur suchen.
> 
> Ich kann das jetzt auch umdrehen:
> Mit dem Arduino 100 Millionen Autos öffnen
> ...


was den ... ich fahr doch ein Elektroauto und bin Geimpft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

Eine nette Anekdote aus 1835. Ärtze und Pfarrer warnten vor der Mitfahrt im Zug:
Und nein RN, das hat nichts mit dir zu tun 😆


> Aber es gab 1835 auch kritische Stimmen. Ärzte warnten vor Krankheiten, wie beispielsweise einer Lungenentzündung durch den Fahrtwind bei dieser ungeheuerlichen Geschwindigkeit. Die Bürger wurden eingeschworen nicht mit der Ludwigseisenbahn zu fahren, da man bei dem Tempo durch die vorbeirauschende Landschaft bewusstlos oder wahnsinnig werden kann. Außerdem würde der Qualm Mensch und Vieh vergiften. Ein Pfarrer aus Schwabach predigte vor der ersten Fahrt sogar: »Die Eisenbahn ist ein Teufelsding, sie kommt aus der Hölle, und jeder, der mit ihr fährt, kommt geradezu in die Hölle hinein.«





>


----------



## jensemann (24 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Eine nette Anekdote aus 1835. Ärtze und Pfarrer warnten vor der Mitfahrt im Zug:
> Und nein RN, das hat nichts mit dir zu tun 😆


Ja, und das bei Geschwindigkeiten um 50km/h


----------



## ducati (24 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein technisch hochwertiges Auto haben möchte ( technisch hochwertig im Sinne von das er eine überdurchschnittlich gute TÜV Statistik hat ), dann müsste man einen Prius kaufen. Ach ja, der ist ja wieder hässlich 😆.


die neuen Corolla und Yaris basieren auf der gleichen Plattform wie der Prius und sind alles andere... RAV4 und C-HR auch...


----------



## jensemann (24 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> die neuen Corolla und Yaris basieren auf der gleichen Plattform wie der Prius und sind alles andere... RAV4 und C-HR auch...


Mag sein aber den Toyotas konnte ich in den letzten 15 Jahren optisch nichts abgewinnen. Außer vielleicht einem Camry, der ist aber mWn in D nicht erhältlich.


----------



## vollmi (24 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Tesla: 19-jähriger Hacker übernimmt Kontrolle über E-Autos
> 
> 
> Türen Öffnen, Fahrzeuge Starten, den Fahrzeugstandort weltweit orten: Dem 19-jährigen Hacker und Sicherheitsforscher David Colombo aus dem fränkischen Dinkelsbühl ist es gelungen, wenigstens 25 Tesla-Fahrzeuge in 13 verschiedenen Ländern teilweise zu übernehmen. Die Ursache in der...
> ...



Naja das liest sich jetzt so als hätte er sich ins Tesla Sicherheitssystem reingehackt. Aber eigentlich hat er eine Sicherheitslücke eines Drittanbieters ausgenutzt bei dem die User willentlich ihre Zugangsdaten hinterlegt hatten. 
Man muss sich halt schon überlegen wo man seine Zugangsdaten so hinterlegt. und ob man nicht vielleicht noch die zwei Faktor Authentifizierung aktiviert.


----------



## ducati (24 Januar 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Mag sein aber den Toyotas konnte ich in den letzten 15 Jahren optisch nichts abgewinnen. Außer vielleicht einem Camry, der ist aber mWn in D nicht erhältlich.





naja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 58812
> 
> naja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden...


Wobei Corolla und Yaris meiner Meinung nach herzlich wenig mit einem Prius zu tun haben. Beim Prius ist von der Entwicklung alles im Endstadium und vieles ordentlich dimensioniert, das Fahrwerk hält ewig, keine Rostprobleme...
Der Yaris Hybrid hat auch nicht den Motor aus dem Prius ( Yaris 1.5 Liter Hubraum, Prius 1.8 ). Unser letzter Yaris lief jeder Spurrillen hinterher, hatte nach 6 Jahren Überfall Rost unten herum und Blechstärken wie eine Coladose ). Sparsam war er. Der Corolla hat den Priusmotor bzw. noch optional den 2.0 Hybrid ). Die Zuverlässig dieses und des 1.5 Motors wird sich erst zeigen.


----------



## zako (24 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mit meinen ID4 bin ich ein Verkehrshindernis, man schaut immer auf den Verbrauch und fährt wirklich anders



Aber "must" Du das auch? Der ID4 regelt doch auch erst bei 160 / 180 ab. 
Wenn ich mit meinen Verbrenner mit 160 fahre, verbraucht er auch mehr. Abends läd man eben wieder zu Hause auf. Oder geht es um die Haltbarkeit von der Batterie? 
Ist doch jetzt mehr ein psychologisches Thema - oder sehe ich das als Verbrennnerfahrer - aber mit Interesse an einem BEV - zu locker?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

zako schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt mehr ein psychologisches Thema


Logisch, das ist wie beim aktuellen Prius. Fährt man sparsam so wachsen Blumen im Display, fährt man flott so welken sie. Reine Psychologie 😉


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2022)

zako schrieb:


> Aber "must" Du das auch? Der ID4 regelt doch auch erst bei 160 / 180 ab.
> Wenn ich mit meinen Verbrenner mit 160 fahre, verbraucht er auch mehr. Abends läd man eben wieder zu Hause auf. Oder geht es um die Haltbarkeit von der Batterie?
> Ist doch jetzt mehr ein psychologisches Thema - oder sehe ich das als Verbrennnerfahrer - aber mit Interesse an einem BEV - zu locker?


Es geht um die Reichweite, wobei das irgendwie Paranoid ist,
das ist ein Auto Abo von meinen Arbeitgeber, der Strom ist mit
drin. Ich kann morgens an die Zapfsäule fahren.


----------



## zako (24 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es geht um die Reichweite, wobei das irgendwie Paranoid ist,
> das ist ein Auto Abo von meinen Arbeitgeber, der Strom ist mit
> drin. Ich kann morgens an die Zapfsäule fahren.


... okay der Sportwagenfahrer erzählt wie lange er für die 500km gebraucht hat und der BEV- Fahrer welchen Verbrauch er hatte oder sogar durchfahren konnte (auch wenn er sich im Windschatten von LKWs mitschleppen lässt). 😉


----------



## wee (31 Januar 2022)

Herrlich in den USA zu leben, mein neuer hat nen V8 6.2 Cummins Diesel 🙂.


----------



## dekuika (31 Januar 2022)

wee schrieb:


> Herrlich in den USA zu leben, mein neuer hat nen V8 6.2 Cummins Diesel 🙂.


Ganz schön mickrig. Ist ein Matchbox, oder?


----------



## wee (31 Januar 2022)

Ich finde die Technik hinter den Elektroautos interessant glaube aber nicht, dass die so umweltfreundlich sind wie angepriesen. Ich fahre normal 300k Meilen plus in ca. 5/6 Jahren auf meine Böcke und danach gehen sie über in private Hand und haben ein zweites Leben.

Ich kenne keinen Tesla der das macht, und wenn, wäre vermutlich die dritte Batterie fällig.

Für meine Strecken ist das momentan undenkbar.

Wenn jemand immer so 200 km fährt geht das vielleicht ehr.


----------



## JoGi65 (31 Januar 2022)

wee schrieb:


> Herrlich in den USA zu leben, mein neuer hat nen V8 6.2 Cummins Diesel 🙂.


F x50 vermutlich? Was ziehst du damit?
Mein F150 hat leider weichen müssen. Frau war der Weg Richtung Pflanzen ums Auto rum zu aufwendig.
Gott sei Dank ist noch ein V8 mit 7.5l im Carport. Der Verbrauch liegt übrigens auch so um die 7.5 Liter.

Aber zurück zum E-Auto. Auf meinem Weg zum Supermarkt brauch ich jetzt ca. 28kWh/100km.
Und das Ding lässt sich nicht aus den Kurven schmeißen. Der bremst schon bei einer Kehre wenn er von weitem die Bäume sieht. Da verlernt man das Fahren komplett.


----------



## JoGi65 (31 Januar 2022)

wee schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Tesla der das macht, und wenn, wäre vermutlich die dritte Batterie fällig.


Das stimmt so nicht. Bekannter von mir hat einen S mit 300+k km mit der ersten Batterie. 
Geht noch perfekt.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Februar 2022)

> Der Verbrauch liegt übrigens auch so um die 7.5 Liter.



Pro Kilometer?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Pro Kilometer?


Pro Motorstart 😉


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2022)

Wenn die Deutschen Autobauer die Abgaswerte fake‘n, dürfen das die Amis bei den Verbrauchswerten.  
ist doch klar 8 Zylinder Schrankwand mit 7,5l auf 100Km, man muss nur dran glauben.  
Im Ami Land wird auch gerne Gallonen angegeben, vielleicht wird etwas verwechselt.


----------



## TheLevel (2 Februar 2022)

Ist es dort nicht üblich, den Verbrauch in mpg (miles per galon) anzugeben? Ist 7,5 dann schlimm?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2022)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Ist es dort nicht üblich, den Verbrauch in mpg (miles per galon) anzugeben?


Das könnte hinkommen. 7,5 MPG = 31,36 Liter/100km.



TheLevel schrieb:


> Ist 7,5 dann schlimm?


Wenn der Tankwart dein bester Freund ist, dann eher nicht 😅


----------



## MFreiberger (2 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das könnte hinkommen. 7,5 MPG = 31,36 Liter.


Das ist, als wenn man rechnet 100mi/h = 160,9km. Wo bleibt die ingenieursmäßige Genauigkeit?
Kann ich von 31,36 L/100km oder von 31,36 L/km oder, als Kompromiss, von 31,36 L/10km ausgehen?

Konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen 

VG

Mario


----------



## JoGi65 (2 Februar 2022)

Sorry für die Verwirrung. Ich geb das immer pro 50km an. Fahre ja meistens nicht so weit damit. 
Also Überland bei sanfter Fahrweise natürlich, wozu diese Autos verleiten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Ich geb das immer pro 50km an


Mein Auto braucht übrigens 0,42 Liter. Aber ich gebe das auch immer in pro 10KM an.

Man kann sich auch alles schön reden 🤣


----------



## Mirko123 (2 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mein Auto braucht übrigens 0,42 Liter. Aber ich gebe das auch immer in pro 10KM an.
> 
> Man kann sich auch alles schön reden 🤣



... oder wie denjenigen, denen die Spritpreise egal sind, da Sie ohnehin immer nur für 20,-€ tanken.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Februar 2022)

Also mein Auto braucht Treibstoff für 5,25€ pro 100 Km (Schnitt letzte 2 Jahre). Und ich schleiche nicht.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Also mein Auto braucht Treibstoff für 5,25€ pro 100 Km (Schnitt letzte 2 Jahre). Und ich schleiche nicht.


Mist, meiner braucht glaub mehr...
Also mein Auto braucht Treibstoff wenn der Tank leer ist (Schnitt letzte 2 Jahre) und ich schleiche auch nicht.


----------



## jensemann (3 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Also mein Auto braucht Treibstoff für 5,25€ pro 100 Km (Schnitt letzte 2 Jahre). Und ich schleiche nicht.


Der Schnitt dürfte sich drastisch ändern bei den Preisänderungen der letzten Monate.

Bei den aktuellen Preisen reichen 5,25€ gerade mal für 3 Liter Diesel, das reicht mir selbst mit Schleichen nicht für 100km


----------



## knabi (3 Februar 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Der Schnitt dürfte sich drastisch ändern bei den Preisänderungen der letzten Monate.
> 
> Bei den aktuellen Preisen reichen 5,25€ gerade mal für 3 Liter Diesel, das reicht mir selbst mit Schleichen nicht für 100km


Aber für 50km, damit stimmt doch die Rechnung wieder 🤣....
Heute morgen wieder 2,03 Euro für den Liter V-Power irgendwas. Der blanke Wahnsinn.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Februar 2022)

> Heute morgen wieder 2,03 Euro für den Liter V-Power irgendwas.


Gestern getankt für 1,149€/kg
Wobei es auch andere Tankstellen gibt, die unverschämte 1,499 verlangen.


----------



## vollmi (3 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Also mein Auto braucht Treibstoff für 5,25€ pro 100 Km (Schnitt letzte 2 Jahre). Und ich schleiche nicht.


Ich zahl grad 3 Chf auf 100km. Und schleiche nun auch nicht.


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Februar 2022)

übrigens, heute in der Zeitung:



> Während die Tesla-Aktie von Höhepunkt zu Höhepunkt rast, schneidet das *Tesla Model S* laut ADAC immens schlecht ab. Bei der ersten Hauptuntersuchung beim TÜV weisen diese Modelle eine Mängelquote von 10,7 Prozent auf. Jeder zehnte Tesla Model S fällt demnach beim ersten Mal durch den TÜV. Probleme gibt es vor allen Dingen beim Nebel- und Abendlicht sowie bei den Querlenkern.



Also wenn jeder zehnte bereits mit 3 Jahren nicht auf Anhieb durch den TÜV kommt und das Auto fast so schlecht ist wie ein Dacia Duster, dann sollte es einem schon zu denken geben.


----------



## Aventinus (4 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> übrigens, heute in der Zeitung:
> 
> 
> 
> Also wenn jeder zehnte bereits mit 3 Jahren nicht auf Anhieb durch den TÜV kommt und das Auto fast so schlecht ist wie ein Dacia Duster, dann sollte es einem schon zu denken geben.


Da gibts bestimmt bald ein FW-Update😀


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> übrigens, heute in der Zeitung:
> Während die Tesla-Aktie von Höhepunkt zu Höhepunkt rast, schneidet das *Tesla Model S* laut ADAC immens schlecht ab. Bei der ersten Hauptuntersuchung beim TÜV weisen diese Modelle eine Mängelquote von 10,7 Prozent auf. Jeder zehnte Tesla Model S fällt demnach beim ersten Mal durch den TÜV. Probleme gibt es vor allen Dingen beim Nebel- und Abendlicht sowie bei den Querlenkern.
> 
> Also wenn jeder zehnte bereits mit 3 Jahren nicht auf Anhieb durch den TÜV kommt und das Auto fast so schlecht ist wie ein Dacia Duster, dann sollte es einem schon zu denken geben.


Das klinkt wirklich nicht gut.

Hier mal eine Aufstellung der TÜV Probleme:


> *E-Autos schneiden bei ihrer ersten Hauptuntersuchung (HU) nach drei Jahren eher durchwachsen ab. Das zeigt eine TÜV-Sonderauswertung der vier beliebtesten E-Autos der vergangenen Jahre.*
> 
> 
> *Tesla Model S: Jeder Zehnte fällt bei der Hauptuntersuchung durch*
> ...


Das mit dem Zoe kann ich so auch nur bestätigen. Ein Arbeitskollege fährt einen seit mehreren Jahren. Er sagt er muss jedes Jahr min. einen Achsschenken tauschen ( kosten etwas über 200 € ). Es liegt wohl daran, das der ZOE auf dem Twingo basiert und das Fahrwerk nicht ausreichend dimensioniert ist für das höhere Gewicht. Die defekten Bremsscheiben am I3 lassen sich wohl dadurch erklären, dass er im Prinzip so gut wie nie die Bremsen braucht??

Da gibt es bei den Marken noch deutliches Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## JoGi65 (4 Februar 2022)

Wenn nächstes Jahr in der EU Benzin durch Beimengung von 1 Tropfen Bioethanol pro Liter auch als grün erklärt wird, wie jetzt Atomstrom👹 und Erdgas, dann hat sich das mit den E-Autos schnell wieder erledigt.
Freu mich dann schon auf die Benzin Verbrauchsförderung 🤣 und meine Kinder wünschen sich auch endlich ein Endlager in der Nähe, damit die Tomaten schneller wachsen.
Wie ich das gelesen hab, ist mir gleich ein Titel von der EAV eingefallen - Burli


----------



## vollmi (6 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Also wenn jeder zehnte bereits mit 3 Jahren nicht auf Anhieb durch den TÜV kommt und das Auto fast so schlecht ist wie ein Dacia Duster, dann sollte es einem schon zu denken geben.


Naja, für die aufhängung gibts n rückruf. Den kann man natürlich ignorieren. Solche Mängel gabs schon bei diversen Autos. Und hat eher was mit dem Hersteller als mit der E-Mobilität zu tun. 
Genausowie die Leuchten.


----------



## Mirko123 (6 Februar 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> ... Und hat eher was mit dem Hersteller als mit der E-Mobilität zu tun.
> Genausowie die Leuchten.



In folgendem Artikel wird z.B. beschrieben warum E-Auto's eher zum  Rosten neigen - aber es gibt auch Gegenmaßnahmen 



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/tech-zukunft/alternative-antriebe/rost-am-elektroauto-korrosion-gefahr/&ved=2ahUKEwiXyM7xzur1AhUn7rsIHWdTDBoQFnoECAUQAQ&usg=AOvVaw3OTCd5fJoZS_oWnIvyIjrN


----------



## Blockmove (6 Februar 2022)

> Während die Tesla-Aktie von Höhepunkt zu Höhepunkt rast, schneidet das *Tesla Model S* laut ADAC immens schlecht ab. Bei der ersten Hauptuntersuchung beim TÜV weisen diese Modelle eine Mängelquote von 10,7 Prozent auf. Jeder zehnte Tesla Model S fällt demnach beim ersten Mal durch den TÜV. Probleme gibt es vor allen Dingen beim Nebel- und Abendlicht sowie bei den Querlenkern.



Naja Tesla hat bei Null angefangen Autos zu bauen.
Da sind Qualitätsprobleme eigentlich zu erwarten.
Dazu noch ein Großteil der Entwicklung und Fertigung in den USA.

Nachdem jetzt die Fabriken in anderen Ländern anlaufen, kracht es - was man so hört - in den USA ganz heftig.
Die beste Qualiät liefert wohl zur Zeit die Fabrik in China.

Aber die Vergleiche kennt man ja im VW-Konzern auch.
Hier gibt es auch den Wettstreit VW - Skoda.


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja Tesla hat bei Null angefangen Autos zu bauen.
> Da sind Qualitätsprobleme eigentlich zu erwarten.
> Dazu noch ein Großteil der Entwicklung und Fertigung in den USA.


Ähmm, ja... aber...😉

Du kaufst ne Maschine von nem Newcomer und legst dann andere Qualitätsansprüche an das Endprodukt an??? Oder spielst freiwillig und umsonst den Betatester?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ähmm, ja... aber...😉
> 
> Du kaufst ne Maschine von nem Newcomer und legst dann andere Qualitätsansprüche an das Endprodukt an??? Oder spielst freiwillig und umsonst den Betatester?


Man muss halt auch mal dazu sagen, so schlecht wie hier dargestellt sind die Fahrzeuge auch nicht. Die Leute die ich kenne, die einen Tesla haben ( auch langjährig ), erzählen mir nur positives.

Betatester bzw. die A-Karte kannst du mit jedem haben ( wie viele haben sich ein KFZ aus dem VW-Konzern mit dem Betrugsdiesel gekauft, diese Autos sind praktisch unverkäuflich und nach dem Software-Update hat man alle 20TKM Probleme wegen einem defektem AGR-Ventil => Motornotlauf => Fahrtende / oder wie viele haben einen 1.8/2.0 TFSI Motor verbaut, der 1-2 Liter Öl pro 1.000 KM verbraucht und der Wagen ist auch praktisch unverkäuflich )?

Interessant für mich ist, das gerade bei Tesla viele schimpfen, die selber gar keinen haben. Bei VW/Audi schimpfen nur die die einen haben und alle anderen interessiert es nicht bzw. sie kaufen sich dann einfach keinen.


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2022)

Das ist sowieso alles subjektiv... Autotests sind oft auch nicht objektiv bzw. werden gesponsert... Und selbst wenn ein Modell mal wirklich gut ist, kann es nach nem Jahr und nach der nächsten Produktkostenoptimierung ganz anders sein... pauschale Aussagen, Hersteller A ist gut und Hersteller B ist schlecht, machen eh keinen Sinn... Das schwankt sehr stark je nach Kostendruck. Und manchmal, wenn ein Image grad zu schlecht ist, wird halt für 2-3 Jahre mal mehr Geld ausgegeben um das Image zu verbessern... z.B. Seat war ne zeitlang sehr gut, weil die ihr Image aufbessern mussten...
Und jemand, der 50000€ für nen Auto ausgegeben hat, wird auch nicht unbedingt zugeben, dass das ne Fehlinvestition war...
Weiterhin hat ja auch jeder unterschiedliche Ansprüche bzw. legt auf andere Dinge Wert...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Und jemand, der 50000€ für nen Auto ausgegeben hat, wird auch nicht unbedingt zugeben, dass das ne Fehlinvestition war...


Also ich kenne da genug ( siehe Sammelklagen VW / AUDI ), alleine schon mehrerer meiner Nachbarn verfluchen den Tag als sie ihr Auto dort gekauft haben.


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also ich kenne da genug ( siehe Sammelklagen VW / AUDI )


das meinte ich nicht...

Und zu den Sammelklagen, das geht doch alles von Anwälten aus, die sich ne goldene Nase verdienen wollen...

Das Dieselthema mach ich jetzt hier nicht auf... da gibts sicherlich ganz viele Sichtweisen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das Dieselthema mach ich jetzt hier nicht auf... da gibts sicherlich ganz viele Sichtweisen...


Ich kenne nur die Sichtweise meiner Nachbar, lange gespart auf einen Sharan, dann Dieselskandal,
dann Update und seitdem bleiben sie ein bis zwei mal im Jahr im Notprogramm auf der Autobahn liegen.
Wurde der Motor dann einmal ausgemacht, geht er auch nicht mehr an. Sämtliche Kosten die dabei
entstehen müssen Sie selber tragen.

Verkaufen geht auch nicht, die Kiste ist keinen Pfifferling mehr Wert. Naja, was solls. Tesla ist bestimmt noch viel schlechter


----------

